# Bike Log



## andyzee (Jun 18, 2006)

I was thinking it might be a good idea to start a bike log that everyone in here could use to log their daily rides. I figure this way we can compare what other on here are doing and perhaps push each other a bit. I'll start:

Wednesday: appox 9.5 miles, avg speed 16 mph
Thursday: approx 9.5 miles, avg speed 17 mph
Saturday: approx 9.5 miles, avg speed 16.5 mph

The above three were all the same route, which for the most part is flat, some small climbs.

Sunday 31 miles, 16.5 mph. for the most part flat. Avg. speed was probably  closer to 17 mph, but checked out a path in a park, about 4 miles. This slowed me down due to the fact that there were a lot of pedestians.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 19, 2006)

180 miles, 3 days average speed 12.5 mph.. VERY HILLY!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 19, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> 180 miles, 3 days average speed 12.5 mph.. VERY HILLY!


 
Pretty impressive. Was this a special trip or just daily runs around the house? What location?


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 19, 2006)

The Trek Across Maine - for the American Lung Association
It's a grueling ride, but absolutely beautiful!  It was well worth the sore butt and stiff legs..and now I know my body is capable of enduring immense pain!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 19, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> The Trek Across Maine - for the American Lung Association
> It's a grueling ride, but absolutely beautiful! It was well worth the sore butt and stiff legs..and now I know my body is capable of enduring immense pain!


 
Keep it up, you'd be suprised by what your body can handle. And congradulations on a good ride for a good cause!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 20, 2006)

Today, since I'm logging here, decided to increase my 9.5 miles to 14.06, that's all I can do before work. Some small hills and an avg. speed of 16.5.

Edit: Got to try my new bike shoes on this ride. Fit nice, work nice, but gotta say, this is the first time I ever purchased shoes with holes in the soles.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2006)

I did 60 miles yesterday after work... unfortunately the last 15 were insanely painful.  I should have checked the air quality maps before I left, but I had my old childhood asmtha coming back at me to the point where I could only breathe in about a quarter of my lung capacity without going into a coughing fit.  That sucked.  I'll be calling my Doc today I think.

Seems to be high levels of ozone that sets it off, and a fairly high exposure to it, such as breathing heavily for long periods of time... like one would on a bike ride.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 20, 2006)

Well that blows. Hope everything works out for you and you get it taken care of.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, I saved a copy of the air quality map of NOAA's website from yesterday.  I'll put it up when I get home.  The air quality really was terrible, we were up near 100-120 ppb of ozone yesterday when I went out, which is def. in the high range of things-

Current air quality map for comparison.


----------



## bruno (Jun 20, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Today, since I'm logging here, decided to increase my 9.5 miles to 14.06, that's all I can do before work. Some small hills and an avg. speed of 16.5.
> 
> Edit: Got to try my new bike shoes on this ride. Fit nice, work nice, but gotta say, this is the first time I ever purchased shoes with holes in the soles.



duder! ride TO work!! commute man!!! you'll get in a lot more miles. i commute 23 miles r/t 5 days a week, rain or shine. with fun rides i get in anywhere from 250 to 350 mpw. commute!!! save yer dough and yer world!!!:smile: :smile: :smile:  :flag:  

just do it!!!:beer:


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 20, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> duder! ride TO work!! commute man!!! you'll get in a lot more miles. i commute 23 miles r/t 5 days a week, rain or shine. with fun rides i get in anywhere from 250 to 350 mpw. commute!!! save yer dough and yer world!!!:smile: :smile: :smile:  :flag:
> 
> just do it!!!:beer:


The problem with commuting is that we don't have a shower at work. And my co-workers would not appreciate it if I didn't shower.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 20, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> duder! ride TO work!! commute man!!! you'll get in a lot more miles. i commute 23 miles r/t 5 days a week, rain or shine. with fun rides i get in anywhere from 250 to 350 mpw. commute!!! save yer dough and yer world!!!:smile: :smile: :smile:  :flag:
> 
> just do it!!!:beer:


 
Wish I could, but as stated before, no showers and I sweat a lot when I work out. And I don't care what anyone says, I stink when sweaty  .


----------



## bruno (Jun 20, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Wish I could, but as stated before, no showers and I sweat a lot when I work out. And I don't care what anyone says, I stink when sweaty  .



babywipes! no kiddin'! try 'em!:beer:  :smile: 

we're gonna run outta oil one day, so ya better get used to yer bike!:beer: :flag:


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2006)

So bruno's a pretty big fan of the emoticons, I see...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> So bruno's a pretty big fan of the emoticons, I see...


 
You think? How's the lungs?


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> You think? How's the lungs?



They're feeling back to normal today.  They were still a little swollen yesterday though.  Depending on how severe and prolongued the exposure, I guess the effects can take several days to wear off.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

55 miles yesterday averaging 16.4 mph.  Over a helluva hilly route.  Good ride, though.


----------



## bruno (Jun 22, 2006)

42 miles yesterday. didn't set cycloputer thingy on the avg mph doohickey. prolly avg around 16 or 17 on a rolling route. great ridin' day--bright sun, low humidity and longest daylight day of the year!!!! i wish it would never get dark. that's right--NEVER!!:razz: :beer:  :smile: :beer: :flag:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2006)

Man, you guys are making my 5-6 mile after work MTB rides feel like chump change!


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 22, 2006)

You really can't compare road mileage to mountain bike mileage. It's apples and oranges. I can easily get out and put 40-50 miles on a road bike in an afternoon, while in that same time period, I would only go a few miles mountain biking.

For the record, I don't have a computer on the mountain bike, but I have a general idea of distances (usually).


----------



## bruno (Jun 22, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Man, you guys are making my 5-6 mile after work MTB rides feel like chump change!



duder! yer a champ anyway cuz yer ridin' a bike!!!!:flag: :flag: :grin:


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Man, you guys are making my 5-6 mile after work MTB rides feel like chump change!



Depending on elevation and trail technicality and all that, I'd say a 10 miles trail ride is equivalent to a 30 mile road ride.

If it makes you feel any better


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm always feel like I'm working harder when I'm mountain biking than road biking. I sweat more and just feel more beat up. I'm also usually riding some single track and not flying down double track.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2006)

I know it's apples and oranges, and I know I'm getting a decent ride in by how I feel at the end.  Thanks for the words of encouragment though! :beer:

All of my rides around here are at a wildlife preserve kind of a place that only allows bikes on their double track/fire road types of trails.  I'm ussually hauling pretty good, except for the uphills.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I know it's apples and oranges, and I know I'm getting a decent ride in by how I feel at the end.  Thanks for the words of encouragment though! :beer:
> 
> All of my rides around here are at a wildlife preserve kind of a place that only allows bikes on their double track/fire road types of trails.  I'm ussually hauling pretty good, except for the uphills.



Remember what Marco Pantani said about cycling- "It never gets any easier, you just get faster."


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Remember what Marco Pantani said about cycling- "It never gets any easier, you just get faster."


 
I like  and that b the truth!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, got my monies worth out of this thread today. Got up for work at 4, started at 5:30 (server upgrades) and was a hectic day til 3:30. normally I work 9-6. When I work a shift like this, I'll usually get home and be all tired and just take a nap. That probably would have happened today, but it didn't. I read this thread and few people wrote about their rides and that gave me to incentive to get out after work. 20.5 miles @ 16.4 mph with 87 deg. and winds. Not great, but my workouts are getting better and longer. Main thing, i'm starting to get more comfortable in the saddle. If the weather holds up, I hope to get in a 40-50 mile ride this weekend.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

Nate and I went riding again today...

28.6 miles at an average speed of 18.4 mph.  We pushed pretty hard.  He's the stronger rider so he probably pulled a little more than me, but it was pretty close to even, which made me happy.

Not bad the day after a 55 mile torture test through the unrelenting hills of the western Shetucket watershed.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 22, 2006)

Local climbing loops tonight 67:51; 18.9-miles; 16.7-MPH...78°F sunshine with puffy clouds and no wind...


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Local climbing loops tonight 67:51; 18.9-miles; 16.7-MPH...78°F sunshine with puffy clouds and no wind...



67:51?


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 23, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> 67:51?


He's saying time it took.

I did the CRW fitness ride last night, which starts in Concord, MA. I went with a group doing the long ride (34 miles). It was a fairly flat ride with a few decent climbs. We averaged 21.5 mph which is well above my norm. It was great to ride with a group that pushed me like that, but I don't think I could have held on too much longer.


----------



## bruno (Jun 23, 2006)

23 mile commute r/t yesterday then 17 miles of just ridin' around in town (boston/cambridge/somerville)

at work now. 11.5 miles commute.

keep on yer bikes fellers!! :flag:  :smile: :-D :lol:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 23, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> He's saying time it took.
> 
> I did the CRW fitness ride last night, which starts in Concord, MA. I went with a group doing the long ride (34 miles). It was a fairly flat ride with a few decent climbs. We averaged 21.5 mph which is well above my norm. It was great to ride with a group that pushed me like that, but I don't think I could have held on too much longer.


Good going!  I like group rides to draft and go fast...rotating thru a paceline takes concentration...it is worth every ounce of energy to "Hang-On" in the hilly sections...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 23, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> 23 mile commute r/t yesterday then 17 miles of just ridin' around in town (boston/cambridge/somerville)
> 
> at work now. 11.5 miles commute.
> 
> keep on yer bikes fellers!! :flag:


 
:flame:     :razz: :flag: :smash: 

Cool, oh and I learned something today, yo are only allowed 10 images per post!


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> :flame:     :razz: :flag: :smash:
> 
> Cool, oh and I learned something today, yo are only allowed 10 images per post!



That's about 9 images per post too many...






:dunce:


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 23, 2006)

every day this week i did 3 miles in about 5 minutes. Unfortunately my bike was hanging in the garage.

You guys are making me jealous. Hopefually i get some time to get out this weekend if it doesn't rain the whole time. My odometer/speedometer is broken, so my miles will be a guess. Also i'll be much slow as I'l be riding semitechnical singletrack.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 23, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> every day this week i did 3 miles in about 5 minutes. Unfortunately my bike was hanging in the garage.
> 
> You guys are making me jealous. Hopefually i get some time to get out this weekend if it doesn't rain the whole time. My odometer/speedometer is broken, so my miles will be a guess. Also i'll be much slow as I'l be riding semitechnical singletrack.


 
For the summer you should change your screen name to ga2bike  Yeah, I'm hoping to get a longer ride in this weekend, but same as you,  hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## bruno (Jun 24, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> That's about 9 images per post too many...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



au contraire mon frere! how's come they limit a brotha to just 10 thingys? lame.:angry: 

anyway, only 23 miles yesterday cause all i did was the commute. it's rainin' here in beantown right now. i rode to work (where i am now) in the rain. i don't mind though cause i have fenders on my dedicated rain bike. i'll prolly take a circuitous route home this afternoon. it's kinda fun sometimes to ride in thunderstorms!!! :flag: :-D :blink: :flame:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 24, 2006)

I hate riding in the rain, as a result I'm on my way out the door and going to the spa. At least get some time in on the exercise bikes. And I was hoping for a 40-50 miler this weekend, would have been the first ride of this distance in quite a few years  Well guess there's always next weekend..


----------



## bruno (Jun 24, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I hate riding in the rain, as a result I'm on my way out the door and going to the spa. At least get some time in on the exercise bikes. And I was hoping for a 40-50 miler this weekend, would have been the first ride of this distance in quite a few years  Well guess there's always next weekend..



the spa?!! c'mon man! rain ain't gonna hurt ya. lance rides in the rain. slap some fenders on and yer good to go!!! 

fergit the spa? (is that the same as a "gym"?):flame: :wink: :-o    :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 24, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> the spa?!! c'mon man! rain ain't gonna hurt ya. lance rides in the rain. slap some fenders on and yer good to go!!!
> 
> fergit the spa? (is that the same as a "gym"?):flame: :wink: :-o    :flag:


 
Yeah, same as the gym. Just don't like riding in rain, get filthy, can't go as fast, and it's more dangerous. Did go to the gym and was pleasently suprised. I went for the excercise bikes, which were all being used. Saw they had some new equipment, NordicTrack Incline Trainer http://www.nordictrack.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prmenbr=153&prrfnbr=465995&cgrfnbr=457333&rootcat=46525 , great piece of equipment. You can adjust the incline to 50 degrees. First time I tried this I was going to fast and almost fell off as I was holding on trying to decrease the incline   So, bottom line would have prefered to be out on the bike, but got in a good workout.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 25, 2006)

Today was a pat myself on the back kind of ride. I woke up at 6:30, saw it was cloudy out, checked weather.com, they predicted rain and thunderstorms. Sat around til about 8 trying to decide what to do, really wanted to get a long ride in but didn't want to do it in the rain. Between 6:30 and 8 no rain, damn, that's an hour and a half I wasted. Said screw it, got dressed, jumped on the bike and started riding, it immediately started drizzling, what to do. This is where I actually thaught of Bruno busting my chops, I decided to take a 10 mile ride and see how things look then. Got to the 10 mile mark, rain had stopped, so I kept on going. Along the way thought of Marc and his 60 milers, says to myself if that lil bastid can do it so can I! In the end wound up with 40 miles at a 17.2 mph avg. This is the best I have done in at least 10 years, and more important then just doing it, was the fact that I felt good all the way, Didn't get 60 miles in, didn't even try, but know that it's within reach. Marc, Bruno, thanks you guys inspired me.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 26, 2006)

Two words I never thought I'd hear in a sentence together - Marc and inspired...

It downpoured around here all weekend. Hoping to get in a ride tonight.


----------



## bruno (Jun 26, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> This is where I actually thaught of Bruno busting my chops, I decided to take a 10 mile ride and see how things look then. Got to the 10 mile mark, rain had stopped, so I kept on going. Along the way thought of Marc and his 60 milers, says to myself if that lil bastid can do it so can I! In the end wound up with 40 miles at a 17.2 mph avg. This is the best I have done in at least 10 years, and more important then just doing it, was the fact that I felt good all the way, Didn't get 60 miles in, didn't even try, but know that it's within reach. Marc, Bruno, thanks you guys inspired me.



andy! you da man!!!! 40 at 17.2? duder, you inspire me!!! the rain wasn't all that bad!! and ridin' in the rain, ya really deserve your beers or your wine or your pizza or your pasta or whatever ya re-fuel and reward yourself with!!

me? i was a slacker yesterday. just 18 miles all around town here in boston/somerville/cambridge doin' errands. so i didn't reward myself as much. no alcohol and vegetables all day. (but i like vegetables!!)

but way to go andyzee!!!:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 26, 2006)

Actually, after about the first 10 miles, my avg. speed was as high as 18.3. 
After that I hit some decent hills. In the old days, I would have laughed at these stats, now at the age of 49, damn, I'm proud. Still got something in me and I hope to keep pushing myself throughout the summer. Maybe even get a century in.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 26, 2006)

Down to local dirtjumps then I got pictures while there. one mile each way... so *2 miles*
Down to sand pits then to another street to setr off fireworks then back             *1.75 miles*


----------



## bruno (Jun 27, 2006)

44 miles yesterday. boy was i sweaty!  :beer:  :dunce:


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bruno,  Your enthusiasm is infectious!  My daily commute is 40 miles round trip, and it has been great!  I do have the luxury of having showers at work so that's good.  I barely fill up the gas tank in the car at all. 

And then for fun I ride on the weekends?


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 27, 2006)

Andy, 

Everyday 40 Miles (round trip commute to work) 
avg speed 20 MPH to work, 
avg speed 24 MPH on the way home


----------



## andyzee (Jun 27, 2006)

Bruno and jplynch019, 

                Some good stuff!  

jplynch019,

                 What kind of bike you riding?


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 27, 2006)

I went for a quick 17.5 mile ride around my house yesterday. It isn't the best area for riding as there aren't tons of long open roads to fly down. I had to stop quite a bit, which put my avg speed down to 17 mph.


----------



## Marc (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll be out today for probably 20 miles but I have a dinner to go to at my parents' at six, so no long rides today.  Maybe a long ride tomorrow, weather depending.  Def. one Thursday, and hopefully Friday, a mountain ride Saturday, and maybe another long ride Sunday.


Andy, I'm glad I could help.  

I'll think of you too, when I'm trying to increase my average speeds... "If that broken down old man can ride 17 mph, so can I..."

Although, despite your age, you have an unfair advantage being Polish.  Tough old birds just get stronger with age.  My 90 year old 100% Polish grandfather still walks 5-6 miles at the track a day, and my 101 year old Polish great aunt still mows her lawn with a pushmower and makes dinner for her 79 year old son.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 27, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Andy, I'm glad I could help.
> 
> I'll think of you too, when I'm trying to increase my average speeds... "If that broken down old man can ride 17 mph, so can I..."


 
Smart Ass! But that's what I was hoping for with this thread


----------



## bruno (Jun 27, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> Everyday 40 Miles (round trip commute to work)
> avg speed 20 MPH to work,
> avg speed 24 MPH on the way home



dude! yer a freakin' animal!:flag:  :beer:


----------



## Marc (Jun 27, 2006)

26 mile solo ride at 18 mph.

I'm confident I could've been faster if not for the wind.  All though as my old man says, excuses are like a-holes....

The miles have def. kicked me back into shape.  Now, unfortunately, is about when I should start to see the gains slow down, however.


----------



## Marc (Jun 27, 2006)

As a caveat to the 18 mph... that's an estimate knowing how far I rode and how long it took me.  I only have accurate averages when I ride with Nate, my cycling buddy and cyclocomputer monkey.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 27, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> As a caveat to the 18 mph... that's an estimate knowing how far I rode and how long it took me. I only have accurate averages when I ride with Nate, my cycling buddy and cyclocomputer monkey.


 
Buy yourself a computer you cheap bastid!! Good ride, looks like your improving.

Got in  14 @ 16.4 mph this morning.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 27, 2006)

Andy, 

Road Bike.  Specialized Allez Elite Triple ( 2004 ).  Shimano 105. 

jplynch019


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 27, 2006)

Marc.  I'm without a cyclocomputer too.  But my commute is exactly 20 miles, so the math gets really easy.  1 hr =  well, you get it. Shortest time home was 50 minutes.  Wind at my back, temp around 60 traffic very light, hit mostly greens.  A friend of mine also has all the computers and heart rate monitors, etc.  If I'm not seeing stars or looking down the tunnel, I figure I'm good to go!


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, I'm 48!  You can get back into top form as long as you haven't had any serious injuries or crashes. Proper diet and re-fueling is everything.


----------



## bruno (Jun 28, 2006)

44 miles yesterday includin' my 22 miles of commutin'. the rest was just ridin around lookin' at all the fine ladies we have here in the boston area this time o' year! can i get a hell yeah!!!! :beer: :dunce: :smile:  :flag:  :-D


----------



## bruno (Jun 29, 2006)

just to keep it goin'--only 25 miles yesterday. commute and goin' to the grocery store. had a crash on the way to work today and busted my cycloputer. the crash was my fault.:blink: :uzi: :lol: :evil: :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 29, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> just to keep it goin'--only 25 miles yesterday. commute and goin' to the grocery store. had a crash on the way to work today and busted my cycloputer. the crash was my fault.:blink: :uzi: :lol: :evil: :roll:


 
OK, details?:roll:


----------



## bruno (Jun 29, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> OK, details?:roll:



ok, i ran a redlight (i thought it was clear). jeep was comin' through, so i jammed on the front brake emergency style (i only have a front brake as i ride a fixed gear, but at least i run a front brake. some fixie riders don't) and went ass over tea kettle! got a good strawberry on my left side buttock and a scraped up left elbow (to match the one on my other elbow from a previous mishap).uke: 

dude in the jeep was all apologetic! i said "duder! it was my fault! hell i ran the freakin' light." i mean i take responsibility for my actions. ya gotta man up.:uzi: 

but boys, i learned a valuable life lesson today--and that is not to run redlights unless ya make damn sho' ain't nobody comin'!!:roll:   :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 29, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> ok, i ran a redlight (i thought it was clear). jeep was comin' through, so i jammed on the front brake emergency style (i only have a front brake as i ride a fixed gear, but at least i run a front brake. some fixie riders don't) and went ass over tea kettle! got a good strawberry on my left side buttock and a scraped up left elbow (to match the one on my other elbow from a previous mishap).uke:
> 
> dude in the jeep was all apologetic! i said "duder! it was my fault! hell i ran the freakin' light." i mean i take responsibility for my actions. ya gotta man up.:uzi:
> 
> but boys, i learned a valuable life lesson today--and that is not to run redlights unless ya make damn sho' ain't nobody comin'!!:roll:   :flag:


 
Well glad you're OK.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 29, 2006)

One of the joys of commuting.


----------



## bruno (Jun 29, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Well glad you're OK.



thanks man! went and got a replacement cycloputer a little while ago so i can keep up the ol' bike log. i know i'm a mileage geek!:beer:


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2006)

43 miles yesterday at 19.1 mph with Nate.

Not a perfectly flat ride but not too much elevation.  A couple 3-400 ft climbs and rollers the rest of the ride.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 30, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> thanks man! went and got a replacement cycloputer a little while ago so i can keep up the ol' bike log. i know i'm a mileage geek!:beer:


Been there, done that.  Haven't been riding enough to worry about mileage, but working on getting back into it, hence this log.


----------



## bruno (Jun 30, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> 43 miles yesterday at 19.1 mph with Nate.
> 
> Not a perfectly flat ride but not too much elevation.  A couple 3-400 ft climbs and rollers the rest of the ride.



dude! big ups! nice ride!:beer:  

per usual i'm at work, so i'll get in the commute miles and then i plan on doin' some good ridin' after work. (then maybe a few brews if i ride enough!!:flag: :grin: )

kinda sore from my li'l crash yesterday.:grin: :roll: :-D :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 30, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> 43 miles yesterday at 19.1 mph with Nate.
> 
> Not a perfectly flat ride but not too much elevation. A couple 3-400 ft climbs and rollers the rest of the ride.


 
Good one! Work has kept me from riding the last few days, hope to get a good one in this weekend. Damn, you give me a lot to shoot for, don't think I'll top that one anytime soon. But, I can try


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> Marc.  I'm without a cyclocomputer too.  But my commute is exactly 20 miles, so the math gets really easy.  1 hr =  well, you get it. Shortest time home was 50 minutes.  Wind at my back, temp around 60 traffic very light, hit mostly greens.  A friend of mine also has all the computers and heart rate monitors, etc.  If I'm not seeing stars or looking down the tunnel, I figure I'm good to go!



Haha, my philosophy as well.

Bruno and Andy- thanks, it feels good to be improving.  My climbing still needs a lot of work though.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 30, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Haha, my philosophy as well.
> 
> Bruno and Andy- thanks, it feels good to be improving. My climbing still needs a lot of work though.


 
When climbing, do you try to stay in the saddle or do you just automatically stand?


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> When climbing, do you try to stay in the saddle or do you just automatically stand?



Depends on a lot of things.  How steep, how long, where in the ride, and whether or not I'm trying to keep up with someone else.

When I'm alone, I sit and spin for as long as possible, switching hand positions and front to back on the saddle.  On long or especially steep climbs I'm up out of the saddle.

I have using the standing more and more, I can sometimes find a better rhythm that way.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 30, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Depends on a lot of things. How steep, how long, where in the ride, and whether or not I'm trying to keep up with someone else.
> 
> When I'm alone, I sit and spin for as long as possible, switching hand positions and front to back on the saddle. On long or especially steep climbs I'm up out of the saddle.
> 
> I have using the standing more and more, I can sometimes find a better rhythm that way.


 

I think that's a common mistake. I'm no great climber, but I found the more I stay seated the better. Yes there are times you have to climb out of the saddle, but I try to avoid as much as possible. I think that when you are climbing and get out of the saddle, you exert more energy due to the fact that you are now using your whole body as opposed to just your legs, yes initially your body weight may help, but in the long run, you exert more energy. I found that if I stay seated as long as possible I do far better. I think the most important think to keep in mind is your breathing. Try to keep those lungs open through the proper position. Sit up straight, hands on top of handle bars, keep the lungs expanded as much as possible and try not to move anything but your legs. At first this may seem more difficult, but if you stick with it, you'll find it gets easier all the time.Just my opinion, found it works for me, hope it helps.


----------



## bruno (Jul 1, 2006)

50 miles including commute yesterday. gonna ride my ass off as i have sunday, monday, and tuesday off!! though i may go hikin' monday in da whites!!:flag: :flag: :flag: :grin: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 1, 2006)

A lot of it depends on the terrain.  During the Trek Across Maine there were many long climbs. On those I remained in the saddle and focused on cadence an breathing (gear selection was determined by keeping a steady cadence).  During my commute to work there are a couple of short steep climbs that I know I'm better off standing and blasting up those quickly.  It has two benefits: 1) if I've been sitting for awhile on the ride it gives my legs a well deserved stretch, and 2) the roads I ride are so narrow it gets me through "trouble spots" quickly.   For example I almost got shoved off the road on one of these short climbs by a soccer mom driving a Ford Excursion who had 5 kids in the back and she was talking on the cell phone.   

So now when I'm at that short, steep hill I'm immediately up off the seat so I can get through the danger zone fast.   

I have 2 training hills near the house that are really steep.  On those I have to "read" the terrain.  Parts I sit, and parts I have to stand.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2006)

jplynch019, well said!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2006)

The Good the Bad and the Ugly:

Good - Did 48.5 miles today with some decent climbs

Bad - Couldn't keep the same pace as last week's ride of 17.2. The wind, hills, and old age  , kicked my butt, avg down to 16.2 MPH

Ugly - Not sure what it was, the weather, air quality, old age, or a combination. I was hurtin for the last 10 miles. My legs started cramping up, a little trouble catching a good deep breath, and some mild tightness in my chest. I had to pull over and rest until the breathing got better, cramps never fully went away. I did drink plenty of water during the ride, I also drank two cups of coffee before the ride, think that was a mistake.


----------



## bruno (Jul 1, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> The Good the Bad and the Ugly:
> 
> Good - Did 48.5 miles today with some decent climbs
> 
> ...



dude that's still a good ride. just take a little more recovery time and this ride'll stand ya in good stead! you stressed your systems good which, of course after a good recovery, will make you stronger. great effort!!!! keep it up!!!:flag: :beer: :beer:   :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> dude that's still a good ride. just take a little more recovery time and this ride'll stand ya in good stead! you stressed your systems good which, of course after a good recovery, will make you stronger. great effort!!!! keep it up!!!:flag: :beer: :beer:   :grin:


 
Thanks for the good words Bruno, I know it'll only make me stronger, but damn, that ride kicked my butt today. My problem is that I still remember my old standards, where a ride like this was nothing, I would do it a few times a week. Ofcourse I was 15 years younger and 60 pounds lighter


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 1, 2006)

Today's ride was short (about 10 miles only) but sweet.  Not because of climbs, or sprints, but because my 17 year old son just got a new road bike today and "hot shot" thought he would show Dad a thing or two.  He was a MTB guy up until today.  Within 1000 yards of the house he throws the chain on a bad shift.  And on the hills he was left in the dust.  I believe his words before we left the house were "I'm gonna smoke ya!".   

Uh huh!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 1, 2006)

Over three days the last week, my wife & I logged a total of Forty-three Mountain Bike miles on the Carriage Roads in Acadia National Park at about 8.5 MPH…rewarding ourselves with afternoon tea & popovers at the end of the rides at the Jordan Pond House…


----------



## andyzee (Jul 2, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Over three days the last week, my wife & I logged a total of Forty-three Mountain Bike miles on the Carriage Roads in Acadia National Park at about 8.5 MPH…rewarding ourselves with afternoon tea & popovers at the end of the rides at the Jordan Pond House…


 
Always nice when you could enjoy some biking with your lady.:wink:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 2, 2006)

Here's a pic of my baby:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 3, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Always nice when you could enjoy some biking with your lady.:wink:


Except for a recent trip to Nantucket, ANP is the only place she'll cycle with me...


----------



## andyzee (Jul 3, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Except for a recent trip to Nantucket, ANP is the only place she'll cycle with me...


 
Ever try Cape Cod, me and my wife like doing the dunes around Provincetown.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice easy 21.5 miles today at a 16.6 mph avg.


----------



## bruno (Jul 5, 2006)

53 miles on sunday.  
monday went hikin' up king ravine to mt adams. great weather!!:beer:   
48 yesterday (4th of july).:flag: :flag:


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Easy 17 on the 4th*

Hot down here in CT on the 4th, so took it easy with a scenic 17 in the morning.  My son continues to "learn" how to shift.  What he lacks in technique he more than makes up for with raw energy and endurance.  I'm sure he will be "smoking me" in a few weeks or so. 

The standard 40 mile commutes on Monday and Today.  :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 5, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> My son continues to "learn" how to shift. What he lacks in technique he more than makes up for with raw energy and endurance. I'm sure he will be "smoking me" in a few weeks or so.


 
Hehe, enjoy your victories while you can  And I'm sure he'll treasure them for life.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 5, 2006)

29.47kM in 1:07:55, all small gear (39 x 12-21) climbing up and coasting down around our town, and it was a dry 77°F when I started at 6:25 pm...puurfect cycling conditions around here...


----------



## bruno (Jul 6, 2006)

38 yesterday. commute and errands.
rainy 11 in to work where i am right now.:roll:  :???:  uke: :flag: :smash:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 6, 2006)

Got up at 5:30 both yesterday and today to get a ride in. Raining both days, sux :x


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice weather this morning, actually felt a bit of a chill in the air. Short but decent ride, 16.5 miles @ 17.1 mph avg.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 7, 2006)

I went mountain biking at Lynn Woods yesterday and did some less technical, faster riding and then did some tech riding for about an hour. All in all, it was probably about 2.5 hours, but I have no idea on distance since I have no computer on the mtb.


----------



## Marc (Jul 7, 2006)

Finally got over my stomach bug and went out riding yesterday... not sure on distance or speed.

Probably in the neighborhood of 25-30 miles.


----------



## bruno (Jul 7, 2006)

just keepin' the log goin'!
54 yesterday--beautiful fall-like afternoon!!!
today looks even better. gonna take the LONG way home. hope to get in 60 or so. then pizza and beer!!!!!  :flag: :smash: :-D :lol: :beer: :idea: 

keep on pedalin' fellers!!!!:smile:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> just keepin' the log goin'!
> 54 yesterday--beautiful fall-like afternoon!!!
> today looks even better. gonna take the LONG way home. hope to get in 60 or so. then pizza and beer!!!!!  :flag: :smash: :-D :lol: :beer: :idea:
> 
> keep on pedalin' fellers!!!!:smile:


 
Great day for it, enjoy!


----------



## Marc (Jul 7, 2006)

38 miles at around 16 mph... another solo ride.

It's amazing how much more work it is riding by yourself than riding with just one partner.


The route today was hilly as all hell.  Lot of elevation, trying to work on my climbing.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Partner pushes you
Drafting is always nice
It's just more fun
Of course, this all depends on the partner


----------



## bruno (Jul 8, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Partner pushes you
> Drafting is always nice
> It's just more fun
> Of course, this all depends on the partner



oh yeah! i got in a group of 4 road dudes in full kit and we cruised at 22 to 25 mph from just past arlington center to lexington. i didn't do any leadin' (hahahahaha!!!!:smile: ), but they were goin' good and i hung with 'em on my fixed gear. i dropped out at lexington center to drink some water, then rode solo.

55 miles yesterday including commute.:beer: :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 8, 2006)

Lookin good Bruno! I did one bike race in my life, 32 miles at an avg. speed of 26 mph. The pack was so tight that there was rarely less than an inch of two between me and the biker in front, back, and sides, that was a trip! Oh, I did lead a lot of times, funny, it's a race and people try not to lead  And it was great to constently be in the front pack, because when you're that tight and one person goes down, a number of people go down. From what I'm told, this happened a number of times behind me.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2006)

Been trying to do longer trips on weekends, didn't happen this weekend. Yesterday went blueberry picking, today decided to cut back so that I can do something with my wife, results:

Today 20.34 miles @ 16.8 mph on the road bike on my own.
13.6 miles @ 11.6 mph on the hybrid with my wife.

Also both of my bikes are out of comission  popped a spoke on the hybrid.
Snapped the shifter cable on the road bike


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Been trying to do longer trips on weekends, didn't happen this weekend. Yesterday went blueberry picking, today decided to cut back so that I can do something with my wife, results:
> 
> Today 20.34 miles @ 16.8 mph on my own.
> 13.6 miles @ 11.6 mph with my wife.
> ...



Wow, was your cable rubbing somewhere or something?  At least cables are easy to replace.  I'd spend money on housing but there's a cable kit they sell at Wal Mart that's super cheap, and if you're not racing, I'd use those cables.

That's a crappy breakdown to have, one of the few you can't fix on the road with an alien, but at least it is easy and cheap to remedy.

I bent an XTR derailleur today on my MTB.  That's a lot worse.

About 10 -12 miles on the trail today, rocky as all hell.  We went to Douglas State Forest.  It was amazing, I've never ridden anything so rocky for so long before in my life.  It was hard, hard riding.  I'm pooped.  I'll go out tomorrow on the road for a short 20-30 miler I think.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Wow, was your cable rubbing somewhere or something? At least cables are easy to replace. I'd spend money on housing but there's a cable kit they sell at Wal Mart that's super cheap, and if you're not racing, I'd use those cables.
> 
> That's a crappy breakdown to have, one of the few you can't fix on the road with an alien, but at least it is easy and cheap to remedy.
> 
> ...


 
Fortunetly the cable didn't snap on the road, it happened while I was trying to adjust the shifter. But bottom line, it was a bad day, I got two bike and none that I can ride til they are fixed. Hope you don't have too much trouble fixing that derailleur.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Fortunetly the cable didn't snap on the road, it happened while I was trying to adjust the shifter. But bottom line, it was a bad day, I got two bike and none that I can ride til they are fixed. Hope you don't have too much trouble fixing that derailleur.



Thanks, but most of the time a bent derailleur means replacement.  Somehow the cage bent but the hanger didn't budge.

Another $90 down the toilet.  Time for a new headset too.  I should find some cheaper sports.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 10, 2006)

I went for a 54 mile ride yesterday with CRW. We started in Bedford and went out to Harvard. There were some good hills out during the western most part of the ride. We started out in a pretty big group until the hills broke us up. After that I was with the second group, which was 5 people. My computer was broken, but we averaged ~20mph.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I went for a 54 mile ride yesterday with CRW. We started in Bedford and went out to Harvard. There were some good hills out during the western most part of the ride. We started out in a pretty big group until the hills broke us up. After that I was with the second group, which was 5 people. My computer was broken, but we averaged ~20mph.


 
Nice, always good riding in a group.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 10, 2006)

Cool, found the bike log, nice idea...

Yesterday went riding with a friend and his brother starting in Pittsfield, going up Greylock and Whitcomb and then back on 8.

66 miles @ ~12 (don't remember the number)


...and talking of broken spokes... I broke two on my rear wheel with thankfully only ~10 to go 

We were thinking of doing the century... good thing we decided against that early on, I would've been screwed.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 10, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Thanks, but most of the time a bent derailleur means replacement.  Somehow the cage bent but the hanger didn't budge.
> 
> Another $90 down the toilet.  Time for a new headset too.  I should find some cheaper sports.


That really sucks and it's really odd.

I am still waiting (1 month) for a replacement hanger for my brand new RM Slayer... third time out and the thing cracked... but yeah, better than the derailleur.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 11, 2006)

37 solo on Sunday through Western CT, NY State Line.  New route, never biked before.  A few good climbs.  18.5 MPH average.


----------



## bruno (Jul 11, 2006)

50 on saturday includin' commute (so 30 just ridin' out concord carlisle bedford area).

hikin' in da whites (adams via airline) on sunday.  

40 yesterday.:-x  :grin:   

still gonna give myself a present when i reach 10,000 miles--a club racer form antbike mike!! (am at 3500 since halloween last.):flag: 

i know i'm a mileage slut.:grin: :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2006)

OK, got the spoke replaced on my wheel on the hybrid, road bike is in the shop. So today I rode the hybrid, did better then I expected with regards to avg speed. Did 16.1 miles @ 15.5 mph avg. Same trip on my road bike last week was at 17.1 mph.


----------



## bruno (Jul 12, 2006)

only 28 yesterday. commute plus a grocery and beer run. :flag: :-D :beer:


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2006)

Bleh, nothing new to report.  Horrible sore legs after the ride on Sunday... attributed to a hard ride and terrible nutrion practice that day.

And the rest of the week has been rainy and humid... = teh suck.


----------



## bruno (Jul 13, 2006)

only 23 yesterday. just da commute.:flag: :flag:  :grin: :smash: :uzi: ;-) :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 13, 2006)

Road bike out of commission for a while...

Put my new derailleur hanger on the mtb and went for 1hr ride in Mianus yesterday. It had been over a month of waiting for the stupid hanger, I missed my ride!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2006)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Road bike out of commission for a while...
> 
> Put my new derailleur hanger on the mtb and went for 1hr ride in Mianus yesterday. It had been over a month of waiting for the stupid hanger, I missed my ride!


 
Details dude, details


----------



## bruno (Jul 13, 2006)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Road bike out of commission for a while...
> 
> Put my new derailleur hanger on the mtb and went for 1hr ride in Mianus yesterday. It had been over a month of waiting for the stupid hanger, I missed my ride!



ya gotta have more'n one bike duder!!!!! :flag: :grin: :grin: :-D


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 13, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Details dude, details


haha, ok... on the road or the mtb?
The road has two broken spokes on the back. Probably caused from the bumpy-ass ride down Mnt Greylock this past weekend. I'll have to order some spokes and then will try to get the thing working again - it will probably be a month 
The mtb ride was chill, just tooling around on some easy trails and trying to get used to the balance of the bike (practicing some wheelies on it).... just really missed being on it on the trails and the grabbiness of my disk brakes scared the hell out of me... completely forgot how good they were after so much time on the road.



			
				bruno said:
			
		

> ya gotta have more'n one bike duder!!!!! :flag: :grin: :grin: :-D


Pipe down, I got one on order 

But man, the day after I broke my road bike's spokes and my mtb was still without the hanger I was freaking out knowing I had no bike. The next day I went into work and swapped the hanger from another bike sitting in the basement and put it on mine, I just couldn't be without a ride!!


----------



## bruno (Jul 14, 2006)

53 miles yesterday including commute.

am fixin' to get me an indy fab titanium road bike made right here in somerville. with gears! will gears make me less tough?!?!?:-o  :beer:  :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 14, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> 53 miles yesterday including commute.
> 
> am fixin' to get me an indy fab titanium road bike made right here in somerville. with gears! will gears make me less tough?!?!?:-o  :beer:  :flag:


 
Gears will turn you into a wussey, substitute the "w" with whatever you find appropriate. :lol:

No ride for me yesterday or today. Road bike is still in the shop and the hybrid just aint the same.


----------



## bruno (Jul 14, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Road bike is still in the shop and the hybrid just aint the same.



hey andy! everyone knows hybrids ain't real bikes!;-)  ;-) :smash: :lol: :-D :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 14, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> hey andy! everyone knows hybrids ain't real bikes!;-)  ;-) :smash: :lol: :-D :flag:


 
No argument here, the only reason I got one is so that my wife at least has a chance to keep up with me.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 14, 2006)

*OUCH!!!!* The shifter cable on my road bike snapped and since I've been experiencing other problems with shifting I decided to take it into the shop. Got a call today, the shifter isn't racheting as it should and needs to be replaced, $180. The problem that shifter is for a 9 speed, I have 8, so need to change the cassette, $90. That will get me going, but, now the right shifter doesn't match the left shifter, $120. Throw in labor, tax, we're talking about $450-$470


----------



## bruno (Jul 15, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> *OUCH!!!!* The shifter cable on my road bike snapped and since I've been experiencing other problems with shifting I decided to take it into the shop. Got a call today, the shifter isn't racheting as it should and needs to be replaced, $180. The problem that shifter is for a 9 speed, I have 8, so need to change the cassette, $90. That will get me going, but, now the right shifter doesn't match the left shifter, $120. Throw in labor, tax, we're talking about $450-$470



WHOA!!!! duder!! andy!! get that book on bike repair by lennard zinn and save some dough! :flag:  

38 miles yesterday. i was lazy and it was hot. but i did manage to sip a few IPA's!!:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 15, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> WHOA!!!! duder!! andy!! get that book on bike repair by lennard zinn and save some dough! :flag:
> 
> 38 miles yesterday. i was lazy and it was hot. but i did manage to sip a few IPA's!!:beer: :beer: :beer:


 
We're talking Shimano Ultegra component, either way, it's going to be expensive. The bike is worth it though, a new one goes for $2700


----------



## bruno (Jul 15, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> We're talking Shimano Ultegra component, either way, it's going to be expensive. The bike is worth it though, a new one goes for $2700



NICE!!:beer:   :razz: 

i'm with ya! life is too short for cheap parts!!!:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 15, 2006)

Today 16.2 miles @ a shamefull 12.2 mph avg. This was on my hybrid with wife and friends, one who thinks that we went 10 miles too far :x  I miss my road bike


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 17, 2006)

I did the 60 mile ride for Climb to the Clouds yesterday. I ended up averaging ~16.5 mph or so. There were some killer climbs in this one including Wachusett. I never really hooked onto a group for more than 10 miles so most of the riding was alone with no paceline to boost my average. I somehow missed Charlie at the mass start in all of the confusion.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey, sounds like a good ride, congratulations!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2006)

I was happy to finally get back out on my MTB on Sunday, after rain ruined my plans during the week, for a 5 mile or so ride.   It took me a little longer than usual due to a couple of stops to adjust my seat after bending the rails during a rapid dismount caused by my pedal hitting a rock while humming along a flat section after a downhill. :roll:  I guess the seat wasn't meant to hold up my fat ass...


----------



## bruno (Jul 17, 2006)

70.1 miles yesterday. in the morning before it got really hot i headed out from my crib in somerville through arlington, lexington, lincoln, concord, carlisle and back for 50 or so miles. then some afternoon, early evening ridin' around boston and the waterfront lookin' at tourists (one of my favorite things to do--sometimes ya see a cute one or two!! but man oh man are there some fat americans out there--jeez!! and eatin all sorts o' crap right out in the open!!:-o this sounds harsh, but if i was fat i would never eat in public:idea: ).

and i have to say that the waterfountain in concord is the JAM. the one in lexington never really gets cold enough.

these rides were all on fixed gear. i'm goin' tomorrow to wheelworks to order a geared bike so i can hang wif you cats!!:beer: :beer:  :dunce:  :smile: :flag: :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry to say, no riding for me this week. Coordinating a disaster recovery test for my company out of state Wednesday-Friday and I'm still in the planning stage  Gonna be a busy week.


----------



## bruno (Jul 18, 2006)

28 yesterday.:wink: :-o :dunce:   :flag: :smash:


----------



## bruno (Jul 19, 2006)

33 miles yesterday.:roll: kinda hot ridin'!!:flame: 8) 
got fitted for a new geared road bike!:beer:   :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 19, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> 33 miles yesterday.:roll: kinda hot ridin'!!:flame: 8)
> got fitted for a new geared road bike!:beer:   :flag:


 
Gears! Are you getting soft on us? Do you need instructions?,


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Tuesday is 2 - flat day!*

40 mile standard RT commute.  Finished lunch when a co-worker stopped by, squeezed my back tire and said "Dude, your tire's flat".  Patched that one at work, rode 4 miles to start the commute home, and then I flatted again.  It blew out while I was going pretty fast.  Changed that tube completely and finished the ride home.  All in the wonderful 97 degree heat.  Tested the flat tube when I got home and found out my patch held, it was a leak up by the valve stem.  I must of moved it too much when pumping it up with the hand pump.   

Just another day on the commute.   A few more of these and I'm ready for flat duty on le Tour!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 19, 2006)

Back to the hometown hills this afternoon...26.5-KM, 55:04...


----------



## bruno (Jul 20, 2006)

:x :blink: :smash: 





			
				jplynch019 said:
			
		

> 40 mile standard RT commute.  Finished lunch when a co-worker stopped by, squeezed my back tire and said "Dude, your tire's flat".  Patched that one at work, rode 4 miles to start the commute home, and then I flatted again.  It blew out while I was going pretty fast.  Changed that tube completely and finished the ride home.  All in the wonderful 97 degree heat.  Tested the flat tube when I got home and found out my patch held, it was a leak up by the valve stem.  I must of moved it too much when pumping it up with the hand pump.
> 
> Just another day on the commute.   A few more of these and I'm ready for flat duty on le Tour!



40 mile r/t commute!! yer a hero man!!! too bad about the flats and all. :smile: :flag: 

i had my day cut a little short yesterday as after work i was doin' some more ridin' and crashed bigtime. broke my glasses, face is torn up, helmet crushed, big patch of skin on my left shoulder gone, fingers and the backs of my hands all cut up and bloody. (it's out on trapelo road in belmont!!).

went over the handlebars at around 15-20 mph. was feathering the brakes to slow down and must have hit one of those real little pipe cover things. wasn't an emergency stop, just a firm slowin' down as there was a traffic light ahead. pretty big hill though so i was goin' about 28 to 30 mph when i started to brake--then BAM! i'm on the road. bike's ok though--just a little scrape on the brake hood.

my boss came and got me in his truck and took me home. but we stopped at the liquor store and he bought me some beer. so i drank the whole six pack of harpoon ipa and went to bed.:beer: 

i'm goin' to the emergency room later this morning to get looked at. my neck hurts.:angry:

for the record though, i got in 34 miles including commute before the crash.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ouch... Hope you heal quick and get back out on the bike Bruno


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the crash Bruno, hope you're alright!

I went for a nice MTB ride after work yesterday for a little over an hour, maybe 5 miles or so.  The damn bugs were killer in the woods though! :angry:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 20, 2006)

Bruno, that sucks, hope all is well.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 20, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> ...had my day cut a little short yesterday as after work i was doin' some more ridin' and crashed bigtime. broke my glasses, face is torn up, helmet crushed, big patch of skin on my left shoulder gone, fingers and the backs of my hands all cut up and bloody...went over the handlebars at around 15-20 mph. was feathering the brakes to slow down and must have hit one of those real little pipe cover things. wasn't an emergency stop, just a firm slowin' down as there was a traffic light ahead. pretty big hill though so i was goin' about 28 to 30 mph when i started to brake--then BAM! i'm on the road. bike's ok though--just a little scrape on the brake hood...my boss came and got me in his truck and took me home. but we stopped at the liquor store and he bought me some beer. so i drank the whole six pack of harpoon ipa and went to bed.:beer:..i'm goin' to the emergency room later this morning to get looked at. my neck hurts..


So did you hurt your neck in the crash or over-exherting it tilting back those IPA's?


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn, that sucks, I hate road rash. 

...crushed helmet -> better than crushed head


----------



## bruno (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks dudes! went to da hospital and they did all these x-rays on my neck and back--one where i had to open my mouth real wide so they could see some neck bones or somethin!:-o  anyway, they looked at 'em and said they were allright and i can ride again! oh yeah, it's been awhile since i had x-rays done and i'd forgotten about the lead blanket they put over your cods!! yikes! don't wanna mess with your boys fo' sho'! i was pressin' that lead blanket tight over my 'nads!!8) 

anyway though--0 miles yesterday. which is so beyond depressing i can't even tell ya. i don't remember the last time that happened. i'm goin' out today come hell or high water though. just easy for my mental health.  

keep on ridin' fellers!!!  :beer:  :-D :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 21, 2006)

Bruno, good news, good attitude, you the man!

Me, no riding all week, bike is in the shop, I'm finishing up a disaster recovery test for my company. The test has kept me real busy the last 3 days, getting the bike back today or tomorrow, so looking forward to a nice ride.


----------



## bruno (Jul 22, 2006)

test ride yesterday betwixt thunderstorms. only 5 miles but i'm back ridin'!!

rode the usual commute to work this morning--11 miles. only thing was i had to wear my bag thrown over the right shoulder since my left has no skin on it. it felt weird, but great to be back on da bike!!!!

my face still looks like i used it for the brake though!! but the black eye and swellin' are goin' down!! :razz:  :flag: :grin: :smile: :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 22, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> test ride yesterday betwixt thunderstorms. only 5 miles but i'm back ridin'!!
> 
> rode the usual commute to work this morning--11 miles. only thing was i had to wear my bag thrown over the right shoulder since my left has no skin on it. it felt weird, but great to be back on da bike!!!!
> 
> my face still looks like i used it for the brake though!! but the black eye and swellin' are goin' down!! :razz:  :flag: :grin: :smile: :beer:


 
Worthless without pics :lol:  , glad to hear that you're back in the saddle.

Know the feeling after two weeks, got my road bike back yesterday. Haven't ridden anything in a week due to work, and haven't ridden the road bike in two weeks, what a difference two weeks off does to my conditioning  . Although I didn't feel 100%, my ride wasn't too bad today, 16.4 miles @ 16.8 mph, the fact that there was no wind helped.


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Worthless without pics :lol:  , glad to hear that you're back in the saddle.
> 
> Know the feeling after two weeks, got my road bike back yesterday. Haven't ridden anything in a week due to work, and haven't ridden the road bike in two weeks, what a difference two weeks off does to my conditioning  . Although I didn't feel 100%, my ride wasn't too bad today, 16.4 miles @ 16.8 mph, the fact that there was no wind helped.



I find, besides just being out of routine, two weeks I'm still relatively on form.  After two weeks is when I start to begin my slide.


I haven't been riding much in two weeks because of the boat, but mostly the weather.



Here's to better riding in the beginning of August then the end of July.  I don't mind heat, but the humidity and threatening thundershowers just suck my energy and motivation.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 22, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Here's to better riding in the beginning of August then the end of July. I don't mind heat, but the humidity and threatening thundershowers just suck my energy and motivation.


 
True true, also, in my case, the days getting shorter don't help.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 22, 2006)

$3.20 a gallon is motivation enough for me to ride daily.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 22, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> $3.20 a gallon is motivation enough for me to ride daily.


 
You cheap bastid! :smash: :wink: :lol:


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, just can't help it.  Don't want any cash going to Big oil either.  Somehow me helping them line their pockets doesn't do it for me. Politics aside, it helped me lose a lot of weight and get back into shape.   Bonuses all way around!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 23, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> Yeah, just can't help it. Don't want any cash going to Big oil either. Somehow me helping them line their pockets doesn't do it for me. Politics aside, it helped me lose a lot of weight and get back into shape. Bonuses all way around!


 
I'm just jealous and wish I could join you, used to do it too. Now, my line of work just doesn't allow for it.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2006)

I personally enjoy lining the pockets of big oil.



I litter while I drive too.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 23, 2006)

For some reason I could see that   :



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> I personally enjoy lining the pockets of big oil.
> 
> 
> 
> I litter while I drive too.


 

Well,

One, or two margeritas too many last night and I woke up lazy this morning. Didn't get started right away, figured I'd go for a ride after breakfast, nope. Watched the end of the Tour de France and said, gotta practice for next year!  Not sure if it's the conditions yesterday and today or the new components on my bike or both, but I've been doing a bit better in terms of speed. Today I did the same trip as yesterday, 16.4 miles, but at a faster 17.5 mph.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> One, or two margeritas too many last night and I woke up lazy this morning. Didn't get started right away, figured I'd go for a ride after breakfast, nope. Watched the end of the Tour de France and said, gotta practice for next year!  Not sure if it's the conditions yesterday and today or the new components on my bike or both, but I've been doing a bit better in terms of speed. Today I did the same trip as yesterday, 16.4 miles, but at a faster 17.5 mph.


The margeritas must have made the difference, just like Landis and his beer the night before stage 17.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 23, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> The margeritas must have made the difference, just like Landis and his beer the night before stage 17.


 
In that case, guess I'll have the margeritas today with dinner as well, just as an experiment. You might be right, a lot of carbs in there.


----------



## bruno (Jul 24, 2006)

40 miles yesterday. i'm easin' back in!!!  :razz: :flag: :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> 40 miles yesterday. i'm easin' back in!!!


 

  :razz: :flag: :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2006)

No margeritas last night and got 16.4 miles @ 17.3 mph. :-D


----------



## bruno (Jul 25, 2006)

35 miles @ 16.2.:dunce: :razz:  :smile: :beer: :flag: :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 26, 2006)

16.4 miles @17.6, sux, my avg speed is getting better and the days are getting shorter  . On the plus side, ski season is getting closer   Life is good.


----------



## bruno (Jul 26, 2006)

43 miles includin' commute.:beer: :razz:     :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 26, 2006)

Landis lookout, me and Bruno are kicking your butt next year! :uzi:


----------



## bruno (Jul 26, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Landis lookout, me and Bruno are kicking your butt next year! :uzi:



hardeeharhar! but duder! if i was rich and could quit my job (or if i didn't have a house and a car an' sh!t), man o man, i'd love to live the trainin' full-time life. how great would that be? just trainin' all the livelong day!!! dude! i'd so be there! i wish i'd started younger on bikes seriously. damnit!!!:beer: :dunce:  :smile:   :flag: :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 26, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> hardeeharhar! but duder! if i was rich and could quit my job (or if i didn't have a house and a car an' sh!t), man o man, i'd love to live the trainin' full-time life. how great would that be? just trainin' all the livelong day!!! dude! i'd so be there! i wish i'd started younger on bikes seriously. damnit!!!:beer: :dunce:  :smile:   :flag: :lol:


 
You know how many times I thought the same exact thing. Now, I'm an old man, when I was younger, I was damn good on a bike. If only I had the time and money for training, no telling how far I could have gone.


----------



## bruno (Jul 27, 2006)

33 miles yesterday @ 16.8. i was in city traffic for about a third o' dat. and yeah freeheel, it was on a fixie.:flag: :grin: :flag: :grin: ;-)  :-D :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

Bruno, you really have to try gears, I got new gears and shifters on my bike and it made a nice difference.  No ride for me today, I was lazy. 




			
				bruno said:
			
		

> 33 miles yesterday @ 16.8. i was in city traffic for about a third o' dat. and yeah freeheel, it was on a fixie.:flag: :grin: :flag: :grin: ;-)  :-D :lol:


----------



## bruno (Jul 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Bruno, you really have to try gears, I got new gears and shifters on my bike and it made a nice difference.  No ride for me today, I was lazy.



andy!
got a frame for gears bein' built as we speak!! :flag: :-D :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> andy!
> got a frame for gears bein' built as we speak!! :flag: :-D :lol:


 
Cool, it's a great new invention, I'm sure you'll like it! :wink: :lol:


----------



## bruno (Jul 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Cool, it's a great new invention, I'm sure you'll like it! :wink: :lol:



i can't wait duder! but i'll still be true to my fixed gear for commutin' and errands around town. ridin' fixed'll make your legs strong. plus it's loads o' fun. take one of your old bikes and "fix" it.8) :dunce:    :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> take one of your old bikes and "fix" it.8) :dunce:    :lol:


 
Ouch, that just sounds wrong!


----------



## Marc (Jul 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Ouch, that just sounds wrong!



He means "fix" it the same way you would "fix" a pet...


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> He means "fix" it the same way you would "fix" a pet...


 
Notice the ouch in my post?


----------



## bruno (Jul 28, 2006)

33 miles again yesterday. commute and a few errands. :flag: :smash: :-D :lol:  :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2006)

Another day of being lazy. Taking off for VT tomorrow and Cape Cod on Sunday, will spend the week there. So no bike logs from me until next weekend, do plan on a lot of riding on the Cape. Enjoy your rides!:beer:


----------



## Marc (Jul 28, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Notice the ouch in my post?



..... don't feed the thick skulled monkey.


----------



## bruno (Jul 31, 2006)

saturday, 14 miles in new haven, ct. where i was at a wedding. not good riding in new haven. jus' sayin'. . . .:angry:


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 31, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> saturday, 14 miles in new haven, ct. where i was at a wedding. not good riding in new haven. jus' sayin'. . . .:angry:


You were riding IN the city? Yeah, I passed by New Haven biking once to go to my girlfriend's and it wasn't a great stretch - just a lot of cars, close traffic, lots of stopping, crappy roads... you know, a city.
Next time you're there head out of the city onto rt 34 going west... or east out of New Haven onto 80 (after a few miles it gets better once you're out of the mall areas). Rt 80 alone and that whole area East of New Haven have some excellent road biking... long winding hilly roads.


----------



## bruno (Jul 31, 2006)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> You were riding IN the city?



yeah i was there for a wedding and had to be close by. except for the pizza at modern apizza, i will never ever go back to new haven. ever.:flame: :uzi: :roll: :???: :-o uke: uke: 

btw--the only reason i can see to goin' to yale is that ya didn't get into harvard! (a lot of yalies at the weddin'--in fact almost everybody. sheesh! whadda bunch o' tools! jus' sayin'. . .):evil: :roll: :wink:


----------



## trtaylor (Jul 31, 2006)

I must say, you guys have been inspiring. I am trying to ride almost every day, but I don't have the time, or the fitness, to ride like many of you. But, I am working on that and I am getting better. As I said, this forum is great motivation. That and the fact that now the days are getting shorter 

Anyway, yesterday my wife and I were able to get in a 20 mile ride on the D&R towpath in New Jersey. Much fun and very good for this cardiac patient!


----------



## bruno (Aug 1, 2006)

35 miles yesterday.8) :-D  :beer:    :smile: :-D :lol:


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 1, 2006)

*40 RT / Standard Commute*

After a week out of action back to the daily commute.  Bruno, I ride to work in Danbury, CT, and the roads in and around Danbury are in tough shape too.  Probably not as bad as the roads in New Haven, but still the last 4 miles (on the way in) are a challenge.  I leave early enough in the morning where its not too busy.   The way home is a different story.  Those first 4 miles I'm taking my life in my hands. 

In the words of Jim Morrison (The Doors) - "Blood in the streets in the town of New Haven"


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 1, 2006)

24 miles @ 16.9mph on the new bike!!

I didn't set up my computer on it yet so it's just an estimate... and that's with me stopping because my front derailleur was loose and wouldn't shift to the big chainring.

My fastest recent average on my old bike for this route was 18.1mph, I think this new bike is going to make pancakes out of that average, woooo!


----------



## bruno (Aug 2, 2006)

36 miles. part of which was goin' to the harpoon brewery for some all-ya-can-drink free beer tastin'! i tasted all of 'em. numerously.:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Hot hot hot!*

Did the standard R/T commute of 40 but was spent when I got home.  Temps are dangerously hot.  Laid on the concrete floor in the basement to cool down when I got home. Supposed to be the same today. yikes


----------



## bruno (Aug 3, 2006)

only 22 miles yesterday. boy howdy was it sultry!:beer:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank goodness it cooled off after 5:00 this afternoon...Home Hills 26.38KM in 55:51...haven't ridden since Monday when it was lung burnin' hot...I'm really looking forward to Skiing...


----------



## bruno (Aug 4, 2006)

22 miles on wednesday. only 5 (!!!!!) miles on thursday. YIKES!!!!!!:???: uke: :flame: :uzi:  uke: ;-) :-D


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Not so hot*

standard 40 yesterday.  Believe it or not it was a piece of cake compared to the heat on Tuesday / Wednesday.  And of course there was the carbo load :beer: after!


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Bruno, when do you get the Ant?*

When is your Ant supposed to be finished?  You should post up a picutre of it when you get it.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 5, 2006)

24 miles @ 18.4mph today after work.  I'm really digging this bike.  I guess it's all relative and I'm comparing to a 17 year old bike, but I love it! Now I gotta get back into shape


----------



## bruno (Aug 5, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> When is your Ant supposed to be finished?  You should post up a picutre of it when you get it.



nah, i went with an IF titanium club racer. same bike essentially, but i went embarassingly big. it's only money and ya don't see no hearses with luggage racks!!:wink:  

should get it and get it built up sometime in september.:beer:  :flag: 

28 miles yesterday. commute and a few errands.:-o


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2006)

Pan Mass Challenge today, one day route.

Sturbridge to Wellesly, 74 miles in exactly 4 hours.  18.5 mph average speed.


I felt pretty good about that considering the entire second half of the ride I was alone.





Oh, and I was the first one in to Wellesly- woot.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 5, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Pan Mass Challenge today, one day route.
> 
> Sturbridge to Wellesly, 74 miles in exactly 4 hours. 18.5 mph average speed.
> 
> ...


 
Alright, good one Marc!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2006)

Got in last night from Cape Cod. Got a fair amount of biking in, didn't do much for speed, but mileage wasn't bad. My excuse, had my wife, friends,and my hybrid  :

Monday - 5.5 miles @ 15.7mph (hey, it was a rough weekend!)
Tuesday - 2 rides for a total of 31.4 miles @ 11.7 mph
Wednesday - 13.2 miles @ 14.7 mph
Thursday - 13.3 miles @ 15.5 mph
Friday - 1st ride, by myself, 17.8 miles @ 15.8 mph
Friday - 2nd ride, with wife and friends, 16.8 miles @ 13.3 mph
Saturday - 15 miles @ 14.3 mph

Monday to Saturday total = 113 miles.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Excellent!   What kind of terrain?  Flat, hilly, combo?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> Excellent! What kind of terrain? Flat, hilly, combo?


 
Some was a fairly flat bike trail, some was through the dunes, which are hilly.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice to be back on the road bike after riding the hybrid all last week. 16.4 miles @ 17.3mph this morning. Also, it sucks seeing the days get shorter and the bike season winding down, for me any way. But then again, ski season getting closer


----------



## bruno (Aug 8, 2006)

saturday 38 miles. sunday i went hikin' in new hampshire. yesterday 43 miles.   :beer: :flag: :lol: :-D :smile:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2006)

Not sure what it is, the return from vacation, the realization that the season is ending, the shorter days, but got up very lazy this morning. Only got in 6.6 miles @ 17.4 mph  . On the bright side, ski season is getting closer


----------



## bruno (Aug 9, 2006)

42 miles yesterday. dudes, it's so freakin' nice outside now! i may go home sick today!!! hardeeharhar!!!!!!!  :smile: :flag:  :-D :lol: 

on another forum, someone suggested goin' for a thousand mile month so i checked my (obsessive) records and found that i went 965.7 in june and 945.2 in july. if i'd known i would have put in the few miles left to make an even thousand. don't think it'll happen this month though, cause my lady and i are goin' to da mountains fer some serious hikin'!!!:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2006)

Some good stuff Bruno!


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 9, 2006)

This weekend was 40 on Sat, 55 on Sun including a pass through the neighborhood I grew up in out in Acton.  Exercise and nostalgia on a lovely Sunday.  But I broke a spoke on that ride so the front wheel is waiting for me to pick up after a rebuild.

Gotta get back into the mountains for some hiking this weekend though.

 -dave-


----------



## bruno (Aug 9, 2006)

David Metsky said:
			
		

> This weekend was 40 on Sat, 55 on Sun including a pass through the neighborhood I grew up in out in Acton.  Exercise and nostalgia on a lovely Sunday.  But I broke a spoke on that ride so the front wheel is waiting for me to pick up after a rebuild.
> 
> Gotta get back into the mountains for some hiking this weekend though.
> 
> -dave-



hey dave! what're ya ridin'? didn't know you were a cyclist!! puttin' in da miles, man, puttin' in da miles!!!:beer: :beer:  :flag: :-D


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got a Lemond Alpe D'Heuz from many years ago.  I put in about 1000 miles a summer, but this year I'm riding to work most days (on my commuter bike) and I'll try to keep it going until the snow flies, maybe longer if I enjoy cold weather riding.  

I'll try another century sometime this fall.

 -dave-


----------



## bruno (Aug 10, 2006)

David Metsky said:
			
		

> I've got a Lemond Alpe D'Heuz from many years ago.  I put in about 1000 miles a summer, but this year I'm riding to work most days (on my commuter bike) and I'll try to keep it going until the snow flies, maybe longer if I enjoy cold weather riding.
> 
> I'll try another century sometime this fall.
> 
> -dave-



bike commutin' is da JAM!! way to go duder! keepin' them carbon thingys outta da air!!:beer: 

anyway, only rode 26 miles yesterday. commute + beer run.:beer:   :sad:  :smile:


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 10, 2006)

Commuting forces you to ride daily, keeps you in shape for the long rides.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 10, 2006)

18.5mi @18mph road ride - 2 minutes in it started raining... then it got stronger and stronger.  It was pouring!! Man, it was something. But then the sun came out and it was all good.

??mi @ ??mph mtb - I really wanted to get in a trail ride, but I just started way too late to really have much time. Slid on some wet rocks and then tried to rush back before it got too dark.

Tonight was lube night at the house


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2006)

While in Cape Cod, me, my wife and another couple went for a ride on a trail, we got about 8.5 miles out when it started raining. We turned around and it started pouring all the way back. We got back soaked, but had a blast!


----------



## bruno (Aug 11, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> While in Cape Cod, me, my wife and another couple went for a ride on a trail



andy! duder! yer takin' yer life in yer hands ridin' on bike trails. dude! i'll take a busy street any day over a bike trail. too many folks who don't know how to ride fer me!!! yer brave fo' sho'!:wink: :-o  

46.3 miles yesterday. commute +.8) :roll: :beer:   :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> andy! duder! yer takin' yer life in yer hands ridin' on bike trails. dude! i'll take a busy street any day over a bike trail. too many folks who don't know how to ride fer me!!! yer brave fo' sho'!:wink: :-o


 
I always prefer the street as well, but wife and friends feel safer on trail. This particular trail was right behind our campground, 22 miles long and actually pretty pleasent. Not much traffic and the people that were on there, weren't stupid.


----------



## bruno (Aug 11, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I always prefer the street as well, but wife and friends feel safer on trail. This particular trail was right behind our campground, 22 miles long and actually pretty pleasent. Not much traffic and the people that were on there, weren't stupid.



cool man! glad ya had fun!!! i think i've rolerbladed that trail.8) :-D  :beer:  :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> cool man! glad ya had fun!!! i think i've rolerbladed that trail.8) :-D  :beer:  :flag:


 
Cool, I'm  into blading as well, just haven't had much chance this year


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 11, 2006)

25 in yesterday, been averaging 15-20/day at lunch.....some good hill repeats...gearing up for the Tappen Zee Bridge to Hunter Mtn ride in Sept......


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I always prefer the street as well, but wife and friends feel safer on trail. This particular trail was right behind our campground, 22 miles long and actually pretty pleasent. Not much traffic and the people that were on there, weren't stupid.


 Was that the Cape Cod Rail Trail?  I'd like to take a day trip there but I don't relish the idea of getting to Cape Cod on a weekend in the summer...maybe some time in the fall will work.

I feel much better if my kids stay on a trail...in my limited experience, you have to be on your toes to ride safely on streets in New England.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> Was that the Cape Cod Rail Trail? I'd like to take a day trip there but I don't relish the idea of getting to Cape Cod on a weekend in the summer...maybe some time in the fall will work.
> 
> I feel much better if my kids stay on a trail...in my limited experience, you have to be on your toes to ride safely on streets in New England.


 
Yep, Cape Cod Rail Trail. There are parts where you do cross roads on this trail and at least one section where you have ride on the road for about a 1/4 mile, but overall it's real nice. Also, I find that overall Cape Cod is very biker friendly.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 11, 2006)

we have a house in eastham where the bike trail goes thru....i believe it goes from Dennis to Marconi beach in Wellfleet...in eastham you can shoot off the main rail trail and bike over to the National Seashore Welcome Center and take the bike path up to Coast Guard Beach...the rail trail is great, you can stop at restaurants/ice cream places along the way (all have bike racks) there are great lakes to stop at and take a swim.....the cape is very bike friendly


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 11, 2006)

30 today.  Nice moring for a ride.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 12, 2006)

Mtb ride for 1 hour.  Found some new trails in the park, hit some new drops. Sweet.


----------



## bruno (Aug 12, 2006)

30 yesterday. dudes! the ride to work this morning (don't worry, i get mondays off!) was great. saturday mornin' is always great what with lack of cars and all, but the weather! duders! freakin' great weather. i even wore a light wool shirt! fantastic!! get out and ride today fellers!!!!:beer:  :flag:    :flag:  :smile:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 12, 2006)

*MS Green Mountain Getaway - 8-12-06*

A wonderful day in Western Vermont where I ventured with some other crazies 88.2 miles in 5:07:35...the last 12 were...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 12, 2006)

Today turned out better expected. We were going bike riding with some friends, figured I'd leave the planning to my wife. She dissapointed me, she made plans earlier instead of later. Knowing her, I figured she'd want to sleep, I'd get a good 20-30 mile ride and then go with them for a 20 miler. Well wasn't disappointed, we wound up doing 51.8 miles @ 12 mph. The average wasn't too good, but 90% of the ride was on a dirt road, so I can't complaing. We checked out a new trail, the first I heard of it was on this thread from trtaylor. It was the D&R Canal Park, a 70 mile trail from New Brunswick, NJ to Trenton, NJ. When he first mentioned it, I checked it out on the web, figued it sounded good and stored it away for future reference. Yesterday my wife contacted our friends to see if they want to go for a ride and long story short, they lived close to this trail, so we figured we'd give it a try. It's all unpaved, runs along a canal for 70 miles! And I really enjoyed it! could have done better with regard to speed, but the people I rode with are not avid bikers. Can't complaing though, I have never known them to do more than 30 miles, my wife include. I was pleasently suprised! Below is one pic of this trail, you can find more at: http://killingtonaccessrd.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=42


----------



## andyzee (Aug 14, 2006)

Yesterday was a nice easy 14 miles @ 16.5mph.


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2006)

Saturday: Rode up to Killington Peak from the Whiffletree condominiums, then the rest of the day all lift served mountain biking.

Sunday: More lift served.



Awesome trails, picture perfect weather.  I'll have pictures and maybe a short video in the future.


----------



## bruno (Aug 15, 2006)

sunday 61 miles. yesterday 49.:-? :-? :-?  :beer: :smile:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 15, 2006)

Rode in a 24 hour mtn bike race this weekend. 8.5 mile course. I rode 5 laps and averaged around 55 minutes per lap. For an average of 9.2 miles/hour. It was a fun but rather tiring event.


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:


> Rode in a 24 hour mtn bike race this weekend. 8.5 mile course. I rode 5 laps and averaged around 55 minutes per lap. For an average of 9.2 miles/hour. It was a fun but rather tiring event.



Nice, NEK.  How many were on your team?

I participated in a 24 hour race a couple years ago on a team of 4.  6.5 mile course and we averaged around 35 min/lap, so we probably did 10 laps a piece, and nlmasopust did a couple more than all of us.  His lap times were also a lot faster.  That was freakin tiring though, you're quite right.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 15, 2006)

We had a team of 5 (co-ed). Our fastest rider averaged 52 minute laps. The number of riders on the team combined with the long course made for a nice break between rides. Last year as part of a 4 person team and on a shorter (7.8 mile) course, I rode 6 laps. 
The top rider on a Pro team rode a 36.xx minute lap :-o :-o . I swear that guy was going uphill faster than I was going down. 
BTW, I've decided the solo riders are nuts. I have NO idea how they do it.:-o :-o :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 15, 2006)

from_the_NEK, congratulations! Where was this race?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 15, 2006)

Great Glen Trails in New Hampshire. Right at the base if the Mt. Washington Auto Road. I love the smell of burning brakes in the morning :dunce:


----------



## bruno (Aug 16, 2006)

43 yesterday. commute plus some ridin' around in the beautiful weather. :beer: :razz:   :smile:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 16, 2006)

We need some little bicycle guys in here   :-D


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:


> We need some little bicycle guys in here   :-D


----------



## bruno (Aug 17, 2006)

48 miles yesterday.:beer:   :smile: :razz:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 17, 2006)

18 at lunch yesterday and 16 at lunch on Tuesday (was on vacation Monday) looking at another 15-20 today at lunch and tomorrow..will try to fit in a 50 Sat morning


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 17, 2006)

17.8 lunchtime ride


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2006)

28 mile after work road ride.  Assneck still hurts from mountain biking at Killington last weekend.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 18, 2006)

Took my bike with me on a business trip to MD.  Wednesday rode the B&A trail from Annapolis to Baltimore and then the BWI trail loop around the airport.  I think the total was 45 miles (give or take some).    I'm not sure I like riding on those rail trails. Lots of stopping for crossing and lots of people on them skating, running, walking the dog, etc.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2006)

jplynch019 said:


> Took my bike with me on a business trip to MD.  Wednesday rode the B&A trail from Annapolis to Baltimore and then the BWI trail loop around the airport.  I think the total was 45 miles (give or take some).    I'm not sure I like riding on those rail trails. Lots of stopping for crossing and lots of people on them skating, running, walking the dog, etc.



I stay off them.  Turning average speeds of 18 mph is too fast for recreation paths.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 21, 2006)

Went riding in the Trumbull valley this past Saturday on my way to the girlfriend's... hadn't ridden there in a long time...
I never realized how good that park is for riding... after all those years going there I never really found the right trails. You can huck to your heart's content all day long there.


Yesterday I went for a quick dark ride in Cockaponsett in eastern CT. Started at 7:40pm and rode mostly in the dark... pretty intense.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cockaponsett*

Cockaponsett - used to be a pretty good place to camp.  Is it still?  
40 miles today, standard commute except took a flat in the rear tire.  I think that's #7 so far this year.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 21, 2006)

jplynch019 said:


> Cockaponsett - used to be a pretty good place to camp.  Is it still?


Yep, there are still a few nice shelters there around the lake, very relaxed. I think it'd be a blast to camp there.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 22, 2006)

Days getting shorter, season winding down, and since I got back from vacation, just haven't been in much of a riding mood. Finally forced myself to get out there today. Got in my typical morning ride of 16.4 miles @ 17.1 mph avg.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 22, 2006)

legs are tired from 8 days of riding (need a rest day) 11.7 at 15.2mph....quick lunch time ride, hit some long steep hills and a few repeats..that'll account for the low mph avg


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 22, 2006)

23 hilly miles around the airforce station after work tonight, I haven't ridden since last Wednesday and it feels good...


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 22, 2006)

23 miles tonight with a buddy of mine. Mellow pace of 15mph, but it was really good, I really needed that ride... it was good to be out again.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2006)

Went out for my usual Wed after-work MTB ride today.  I have no idea how long it was, but it was cut short due to my rear wheel coming WAY out of true which really sucks since it's the first time I've ridden on the wheel... :roll:

We also tried a new route before the wheel crapped out.  It was supposed to be a run down an old abandoned dirt road, I just didn't realized how abandoned it was.  We didn't get very far before the road was blocked completely by a beaver dam, and you know what's behind beaver dams... :roll:

Here's a pic:



At least that wasn't the very beginning of the ride, just a variation of a normal route.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 23, 2006)

Did you pop a spoke?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2006)

Nope, but you would have thought I did with how much the wheel was wobbling.  The bike shop claims I must have hit something, which is possible I guess.  They said they'll be able to fix it by tomorow at least.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 24, 2006)

8/23/06  16mi lunch time ride
8/24/06  18 mi lunch time ride

hopefully a ride today,,,,we'll see if the rain stops...if not, i could use the day off or go to the gym and do some other stuff.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 24, 2006)

just got 13mi at 14.5mph avg.....hitting the hills...getting ready for the bumps


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> just got 13mi at 14.5mph avg.....hitting the hills...getting ready for the bumps


 
Dude, you suck! Too much time on your hands, I'm jealous!


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 24, 2006)

Standard 40 Commute Mon, Tues.  Real dark at 5:45 when Ieave.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2006)

jplynch019 said:


> Standard 40 Commute Mon, Tues. Real dark at 5:45 when Ieave.


 

That blows, I brought some flashing lights for my bike, since the only time I can ride during the week is 6 am or earlier.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks ANDYZEE.....ha,,,thats the beauty of owning your own company...right now i have my Road Bike and my Hobie 10' longboard in my office..flip-flops, shorts....life is good....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 25, 2006)

taking today off, have to leave early to get the Ferry from Orient Pt, NY to New London,,,,,headed to the Cape thru Tues


----------



## Marc (Aug 25, 2006)

I looked at my bike the other day...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 25, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> taking today off, have to leave early to get the Ferry from Orient Pt, NY to New London,,,,,headed to the Cape thru Tues


 

You know, I thought you sucked before, now I know you do!  enjoy.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 25, 2006)

Marc said:


> I looked at my bike the other day...


 

I'm doing just about as good


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Tail light*

Yeah, I have the tail light flasher, just no headlight.  Can't see the potholes in the dark.   First 6 miles are rural so traffic isn't too bad. The incentive for going early is obvious, less traffic, but the tradeoff is not seeing the road.  School starts next week and the buses will be out in full force.  That should be fun.


----------



## Marc (Aug 27, 2006)

I looked at my bike again.  I'm really getting my average bike looking time up.  I bet my average bike looking time is higher than yours Andy....


----------



## andyzee (Aug 27, 2006)

Marc said:


> I looked at my bike again. I'm really getting my average bike looking time up. I bet my average bike looking time is higher than yours Andy....


 
Don't be so sure, I purchased a new bicycle seat, so I put it on my road bike, took the one off the road bike and have been meaning to put it on my hybrid. Haven't done it yet, but been going down to the basement on a regular basis, looking at the new seat on the road bike, then looking at the old one on the hybrid and thinking of replacing it. One of these days, after enough looking, I'll get around to it. I'll post a pic of my new bike seat later.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 30, 2006)

*real man saddle*

This one is called "real man" saddle.  

http://sheldonbrown.com/images/stonesaddle.jpeg


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

jplynch019 said:


> This one is called "real man" saddle.
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/images/stonesaddle.jpeg


 
Hehe, good one, me I'm a wus, here's mine as promised:


Notice the skis in the background just dieing to take over :







Like the fart gap on this one:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, seems like I'm riding less each week and it's starting to show in the average speed. Got out for the first time in a week, did my usual 16.4 miles @ 16.8 mph. In my defense, when I got home I found I had a crack in my rim and a spoke was starting to come through, so the rim wasn't true and rubbing against the brake.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2006)

andyzee said:


> In my defense, when I got home I found I had a crack in my rim and a spoke was starting to come through, so the rim wasn't true and rubbing against the brake.



Excuses, excuses... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Excuses, excuses... :roll:


 







On the bright side, the bicycle seat was comfy


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, stopped at the bike shop, since it's getting close to the end of the season, looks like the road bike will be retired until next season. It'll cost a minimum of $100 to replace rear wheel. To do it right, it'll be more like $300 for a nice pair of wheels, so that 1. they both match 2. I upgrade to nice bladed spokes. Just don't see a reason to spend that much near the end of the season. I will be searching eBay though


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 31, 2006)

Too bad about the rim...I purchased a Bontrager Race Lite bladed wheel set (built including all compnents to put on the bicycle including tube, tire and quick release) in the spring for $289.00 and ride with them most of the time.  I really noticed thier effect when climbing.  Bontrager is a division of Trek and they've been running "specials sales" in the fall and spring around here...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> Too bad about the rim...I purchased a Bontrager Race Lite bladed wheel set (built including all compnents to put on the bicycle including tube, tire and quick release) in the spring for $289.00 and ride with them most of the time. I really noticed thier effect when climbing. Bontrager is a division of Trek and they've been running "specials sales" in the fall and spring around here...


 
Actually Bontrager are the ones the guy in the bike shop showed me, except for $299, they were the Bontrager Race bladed wheels, not the Lites. For the Lite is was like $250 just for the rear.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 31, 2006)

13-mile loop in the woods around the big lake in Auburn tonight...it felt great not having been there in over a month...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 1, 2006)

21-Mile Ride to visit the horses and climb the big hill on Rte 13.  A nice way to begin the Labor Day weekend...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 3, 2006)

Well as I mentioned, the road bike is done for the season, so went out on the hybrid today. 14 miles @ 15.6 mph average.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 6, 2006)

12.5 lunch ride yesterday,,,,


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

The biking season is quickly winding down for me. I do still expect to get some rides in but they will most definetly be fewer and further apart as ski season approaches. Haven't ridden all this week and don't expect to ride again until this weekend at the earliest. Anyway just so I don't forget, just wanted to say it's been a pleasure "riding" with you guys. You truly inspired me to push a bit harder then I may have otherwise. Although this season hasn't come close to what I used to do 15 years ago, it is the best I have done in a few years. Hope to do it again next year!  :beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 7, 2006)

today lunch: 11.5m beautiful ....80 degrees..sunny....great biking weather


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 7, 2006)

34km round trip to the barn on the mountain bike and through the fields with the horses...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 8, 2006)

30.15km around the hills and dales on the backroads including lots of rollers...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 10, 2006)

58-km round trip to Crotched Mountain on Saturday afternoon just before the rain started.  With the trails green with grass and the lifts sitting quietly, the place looks ready for cold weather.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 10, 2006)

24 mile leisure ride with my wife on the D&R Canal Trail from Trenton, NJ to New Hope PA. Nice day for it, nice ride.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 11, 2006)

100 miles as part of the "flatest century in the east" , Averaged 16.9 mph. Not enough training to beat my all time best of 20.0 mph average about 10-years ago. Terrible head-winds for the last 40 miles but an overall excellent event and day riding.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 11, 2006)

mlctvt said:


> 100 miles as part of the "flatest century in the east" , Averaged 16.9 mph. Not enough training to beat my all time best of 20.0 mph average about 10-years ago. Terrible head-winds for the last 40 miles but an overall excellent event and day riding.


 

Well congratulations! Where was this ride?


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 12, 2006)

Andyzee- The "flatest century in the east (TFCE)" ride started in North Dartmouth Massachusetts at the University of Mass / Dartmouth campus. The rides goes north 20-25miles then back south and east into Rhode Island. It's a really well organized century put on the second Sunday of September each year by the Narragansett Bay Wheelmen bike club (www.nbwclub.org). It truly is flat with just several short hills and a few miles of slightly increasing elevation. The wind was the worse this year because of the remnants of hurricane Florence. My wife and I have been doing this ride every year for about 17 years now. They limit it to 1600 riders and the ride sells out in May so you have to register early. There are 25, 51 and 67 mile options too but you have to decide at the start which distance you'll be doing because the options take diferent roads right from the start.  They do a great job , three good stops with food (fruit ,PBJ sandwiches , water or gatoraid ) and there are cops that hold hold traffic for you at the major road crossings. Almost all of the riding is on rural residential streets. The ride goes to the ocean in several spots with good views, that's where the wind from Hurricane Florence was the worst. We live in Connecitcui and it took us 1 hout  40 minutes to get there but it's well worth the drive. I don't know where you live but if you'd like to do this ride come join us next year.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 12, 2006)

have take a few days off the bike as the surf from Flo is filling in...body take a beating surfing 2x a day.....great waves!!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

mlctvt, you should post this next year before the entries are due, it sounds really interesting. Just like you, there was a time I would have breezed through this at 20+ mph, ain't happening now  Flat course makes this sound interesting for this old man


----------



## andyzee (Sep 16, 2006)

Tried a new trail today mostly unpaved in the area of Morristown, NJ. Unfortunetly I didn't have a map and we ran out of trail after about 5 miles so got a total of 10 miles in.. Overall, I think it's supposed to be like 20. Well gonna try a different one tomorrow, here it's real nice. These pics are from today.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2006)

40 miles today, really nice off road trail in Northern NJ. Paulinskill Valley Trail which we caught outside of Newton, NJ and rode almost to the Delaware River http://killingtonaccessrd.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=46 . It was a bit on the muddy side after all the rain, but loads of funny, may check it out again next week. If anyone here is from the area and would like to check it out let me know, maybe we could get a ride together.


----------



## skibumtress (Sep 18, 2006)

Andy, these are the trails I've been telling you about since last summer.
Glad you finally got there and enjoyed them.  It's my favorite place to bike.  There are lots of others too in that area.  Don't know if you were able to check them out but near the airport (off the paved and gravel areas) are lots of mountain trails.... some steep as all heck (but they're sure fun riding down).  I enjoy those trails because they range from easy to advanced.
I see you have pics of the airport.  That's where I park the car and then before I head home I chill by the lake that's right there.  Beautiful area!!!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2006)

Holy crap, it's a Bummy post! Hehe,yeah I know you've been telling me about Allchamy(sp), didn't realize you meant this and I have meant to get out there. Finally did


----------



## skibumtress (Sep 18, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Holy crap, it's a Bummy post! Hehe,yeah I know you've been telling me about Allchamy(sp), didn't realize you meant this and I have meant to get out there. Finally did



It's a great area, isn't it?!  And again, glad you finally got there.  Knew you would like it.  Two summers ago, I was there almost every weekend and I still haven't rode the whole area.  You can also take the other set of the old rails and that brings you into the Lafayette area.
Did you folks park in Andover by the airport and lake?  I've found that that's the best starting place.  There are other parking areas also but this is the only one I've used.  Also, there's a house beyond the lake (on the paved area) that has restrooms and maps.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2006)

skibumtress said:


> It's a great area, isn't it?! And again, glad you finally got there. Knew you would like it. Two summers ago, I was there almost every weekend and I still haven't rode the whole area. You can also take the other set of the old rails and that brings you into the Lafayette area.
> Did you folks park in Andover by the airport and lake? I've found that that's the best starting place. There are other parking areas also but this is the only one I've used. Also, there's a house beyond the lake (on the paved area) that has restrooms and maps.


 
Actually we parked north west of Newton off CR 622. If you're knee is good enough to bike and you want to join us, we may do it again this coming weekend. Lifeisgood from kzone may join in as well as my friend Jeff and been working on talking Zook from here into goin on a bike ride(she seems like a nice enough gal to corrupt)   .


----------



## skibumtress (Sep 18, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Actually we parked north west of Newton off CR 622. If you're knee is good enough to bike and you want to join us, we may do it again this coming weekend. Lifeisgood from kzone may join in as well as my friend Jeff and been working on talking Zook from here into goin on a bike ride(she seems like a nice enough gal to corrupt)   .




I can bike now.  Actually did a little last week but only on paved areas.  Don't know how I'll be on dirt and gravel trails.  Doc did give me the o.k. tho.
Do know that parking area.  A friend of mine works in Newton.... and he's the friend who told me about this area in the first place.  
Will let you know..... I've had this flu bug thing I've been trying to shake for over a week so hopefully I'll be feeling better then (just can't get rid of this darn thing and it's really drained my energy level).


----------



## andyzee (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice ride today. 17.5 miles@ 20 mph. Due to the fact that my rim cracked on me, I didn't think I'll ride the road bike again until next year. Well this past weekend I stopped in a bike shop and got a good deal on a pair of Bontrager Race wheels, with Bontrager Race Lite tires, $100 off list. The deal was to good to pass up so I got the wheels. Between them, the new shifters, new cassete, and new saddle, it's almost like a new bike. I was on fire today. That speed is an estimate, low side, cause my computer stopped working.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 20, 2006)

15mi at lunch yesterday...played tennis today at lunch...cross training ya know!!!


----------



## skizilla (Sep 21, 2006)

*Rail Trails*

I just road the Nashua Rail Trail and the Harlem River Rail Trail.

The Harlem Rail Trail ....not in NYC was awesome I did the section near bash bish falls on the mass border in Copake Falls.  The Taconics rose 800 feet to the left and rolling country side and farms were on the right.  The trail was in good shape as well.  It was relatively short at 4 miles one way but local roads are all reasonably mellow and free of traffic and there is a road at the bash bish side that goes into taconic state park for about a mile before it becaomes ridiculously steep.

I also rode the Nashua Rail Trail.  It was of good length about 11 miles and was in really good shape.  It is in massachusetts across the border from Nashua.  It is moderately scenic as several sections go along farm fields, the river and other wetlands.  It is also within an hour of boston...to be honest i was suprised it was not much busier.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 21, 2006)

Got the road bike out again, nice to have the new wheels  Well, today after work it was only 10.1 miles @ 14.5 mph, but hit some really steep hills so it was a good workout. Thought my biking season was pretty much over, but seems to keep on ticking  The weather has been really good, just sucks that the days are getting so short. On the bright side, as the day gets shorter, ski season gets closer 

Maybe I'll get the roller blades out Saturday, only did that once this year.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2006)

A nice hilly 12 miles today at the Palisade Interstate Park:







The George Washington Bridge:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 28, 2006)

18.3 At Lunch Yesterday


----------



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 18.3 At Lunch Yesterday


 
Nice to see that someone is still riding!  Days getting shorter, riding getting tougher. Mileage wise, this has been my best year in a long time. I'm somewhere over 700 miles right now, doubt if I'll be able to do it, but gonna try for a 1000.


----------



## Marc (Sep 29, 2006)

I keep forgetting to post to this damn thread- I've been riding sporadically...

Let me rephrase- I have not been riding on a rigid schedule, but I've been out once or twice a week.  Came down with a nasty cold after Labor day which killed nearly 2 1/2 weeks of gorgeous fall cycling.  Pissed about that but what can you do.

I've been averaging around 30 mile rides, no clue how fast though.  Does feel good to get out in this weather though.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 29, 2006)

14.6 lunch time ride....good luck to my buddy and the anyone else doing the Montauk Half Ironman on Sunday!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 3, 2006)

13.6 lunch time ride......absolutly beautiful out


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 4, 2006)

no ride today,,,played tennis for an hour...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 4, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> no ride today,,,played tennis for an hour...


 
You have too much time on your hands, hate you!  Me, it's been too dark in the morning before work, too dark after work, so been getting long walks and runs in.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 4, 2006)

Got a 24 mi ride @17.8mph yesterday before the sun went down (well, not quite). Hadn't been out in a couple weeks, it kicked my butt.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 4, 2006)

thats a good average for 24 mi....nice job......

have Blackberry will travel I say!!!!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 4, 2006)

10.5-Hilly Home Town Miles tonight finishing in the dark with headlight batteries dimming out... When is the snow forecasted to start flying?


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 4, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> thats a good average for 24 mi....nice job......
> 
> have Blackberry will travel I say!!!!


Thanks! I thought it was good too and was surprised. I was motivated after a friend of mine was telling me he did 18.8mph over 44 miles recently. It's amazing how much more effort is needed to go just .5mph faster.

Just to show how yesterday kicked my butt - today I did 18mi @17.4mph... just couldn't get up those hills without getting off the seat.


Man, keep those Crackberries away from me


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 5, 2006)

10.5 at 15.2 avg...windy, hilly lunchtime ride....beautiful fall day...64 and sunny here on LI


----------



## Marc (Oct 6, 2006)

Did 30 miles Tuesday, 15 last Saturday, a few rides the week before that.

Hopefully will get out this afternoon too.

Won't be long before I'm gonna need to start looking at fluid trainers...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 8, 2006)

16.34 @ 17 mph


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 9, 2006)

The road bike is hanging up and the MTB is fitup with lighting. Tonights 11.5 miles of trails and dirt roads finishing in the dark in warm weather was delightful...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 10, 2006)

10.2 road miles from work home last night....just made it before there was no more daylight!

9.6 home to work this morning...great fall morning for a ride!

I have to charge my mtn bike lights for night riding.....might start tomorrow night


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 11, 2006)

10.3 on the way to work this morning......


----------



## andyzee (Oct 11, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 10.3 on the way to work this morning......


 

You know, I'm really starting to dislike you! 




Not really, just wish I had time to ride like you.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 11, 2006)

its one of the benefits of owning the company...gym is across the street to shower.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 11, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> its one of the benefits of owning the company...gym is across the street to shower.


 
Cool, I used to bike to work, until my company got rid of the showers


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 11, 2006)

raining now, hopefully I'll hit the pool tonight.....havent swam in a while.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 11, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> raining now, hopefully I'll hit the pool tonight.....havent swam in a while.


 

Bitch


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 11, 2006)

Barely 10-miles in the woods tonight before the rain became a problem...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 13, 2006)

10-miles in the woods behind the house tonight where darkness and COLD come very fast...The weatherman is forecasting a frost tonight...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 14, 2006)

10-miles in the woods behind the house this afternoon where in the sun it was nice... and in the shade it's getting COLD...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 14, 2006)

30 miles today on the D&R trail along the Delaware river. Felt a bit of a pain on top of my head and then realized it was the cold air coming in through the vents.


----------



## marcski (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's a question for ya.  I've been mtn biking for years.  Go out pretty often anywhere between 3-6 times a week during season and usually 1-2 off season (as long as there isn't that much more than 2-3 inches of snow on the ground).

I've recently started road biking.  I'll go out and do 25-35 miles on the road, keeping an avg pace of about 15 with some decent hills involved.  I'm much more tired from road riding than mtn riding and with more lower back stiffness.  Today, I was only riding for 1:38 hours did about 25 miles at 15.2 mph.  I'm Pooped.  I could be out in the woods for 2.5 hours sometimes and don't feel as tired...what gives?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 15, 2006)

marcski said:


> Here's a question for ya. I've been mtn biking for years. Go out pretty often anywhere between 3-6 times a week during season and usually 1-2 off season (as long as there isn't that much more than 2-3 inches of snow on the ground).
> 
> I've recently started road biking. I'll go out and do 25-35 miles on the road, keeping an avg pace of about 15 with some decent hills involved. I'm much more tired from road riding than mtn riding and with more lower back stiffness. Today, I was only riding for 1:38 hours did about 25 miles at 15.2 mph. I'm Pooped. I could be out in the woods for 2.5 hours sometimes and don't feel as tired...what gives?


 

Could be any number of things. My guesses would be:

1. Since you say your back hurts, you bike is either not sized right, or not adjusted right. I found that the seat hieght of the seat being off by a 1/4" makes a big difference. Same holds true for handle bars.

2. Riding a road bike may just be boring for you as compared to a mountain bike.

My guess is that it's the first. But also keep in mind that with everything properly adjusted, it may take awhile for you to get used to riding a road bike. How many miles have you ridden this season? How often?


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2006)

I really just got  the bike like 2 weeks ago.  I did some road riding earlier this summer out at the shore.did about 40 miles out there with a group...doing 17.5-19.5...with no hills..we were at the beach. 

With the new bike, i've done about 3 rides 25-35 miles each.  I think its sized right...could use some adjusting.  The LBS guy has my stem in a raised position and the bars a bit on the higher side to help me get used to the road.  I think i'm just not that used to be in one position for so long, esp being bent over riding.  ?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 16, 2006)

I would say that's a fair assumption. It usually takes me awhile to get used to it after not riding for an extended time.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 18, 2006)

MTN biking tonight 730-till out lights run out,,,dont have a comp on the bike, so cant guage distance...will be fun, warm night.......a burger and some beers afterward!!!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 18, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> MTN biking tonight 730-till out lights run out,,,dont have a comp on the bike, so cant guage distance...will be fun, warm night.......a burger and some beers afterward!!!


 
Still hate you!


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 18, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> MTN biking tonight 730-till out lights run out,,,dont have a comp on the bike, so cant guage distance...will be fun, warm night.......a burger and some beers afterward!!!


Yeah, I need a light... but until then I'll be borrowing my friend's - we're going mtb this Friday night, can't wait!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 19, 2006)

great ride last night int the trees, felt just like skiing in the trees...8-10pm...warm night, some wet sections/puddles, no one else around, we had to stop as my buddys light died....so we drove over to the local watering hole for a few pints/burger and watch the end of the mets game....great night!!!


----------



## marcski (Oct 19, 2006)

What kind of light do you have skiquattro?  You Helmet mount, yes?  

I was out this morning on the trails in the local woods before work for about an hour.  Usually get in some more time out there but had to be somewhere a bit earlier than my usual.   Wetter than I thought, but these woods drain pretty well overall.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2006)

marcski said:


> What kind of light do you have skiquattro?  You Helmet mount, yes?



I split the answers to this question into an existing thread:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/8147-head-handlebar-lamps.html


----------



## andyzee (Oct 21, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I split the answers to this question into an existing thread:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/8147-head-handlebar-lamps.html


 

Now shouldn't that have gone into the gear forum ?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Now shouldn't that have gone into the gear forum ?



Actually we've decided to keep all bike related stuff in here since there's not that mut traffic anyway... 

Any more questions?? 

Now back to your regularly scheduled bike log....  

I MTB'd for about an hour after work on Wed after work.  It's getting hard to get a ride in before the light goes away (no light)....


----------



## andyzee (Oct 21, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Any more questions??
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled bike log....
> 
> I MTB'd for about an hour after work on Wed after work. It's getting hard to get a ride in before the light goes away (no light)....


 
So, why don't you buy a light? I got a couple of blinkers, one for the front, one for the back, that came in about 5-7 bucks a piece. What I don't have is the desire to ride in the dark and cold


----------



## andyzee (Oct 21, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I split the answers to this question into an existing thread:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/8147-head-handlebar-lamps.html


 
Can't win :roll:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 21, 2006)

so sorry....didnt see the split


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2006)

No problem....


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 22, 2006)

Today's ride started cold around 9:15 at Lake Massabessic in Auburn NH and slowly warmed up as we headed north to Bear Brook State Park and climed to the top of the mountain in that park.  The trails we rode were snowmobile trails and we spotted a few small game hunters with quizzed looks on thier faces when they saw us rolling through...
37-kM in 3-hours...


----------



## marcski (Oct 22, 2006)

Did about 15 miles yesterday on my rigid on a relatively flat trail with my 3.5 y.o. daughter on the back.  

Took a road ride today.  Did the "usual" ride.  31.25 miles, a tad less than 15 mph.  I am relatively new to road riding.  I have still yet to find the right clothes for the weather.  I was closest today.  2 base layer/jersey and a super light wind vest, with a full mesh back.  Anyway, ride-on  Hopefully I'll get one or 2 pre-work rides this week.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 23, 2006)

check www.bikenashbar.com or www.performancebike.com for some great cycling deals


----------



## marcski (Oct 24, 2006)

Got out after work in the woods for about 75 minutes.  Did some of the usual trails, some new ones and then for the last 20 minutes or so, did some hill training with a friend.  We did 3 laps of a succession of about 4 relatively short, but pretty steep hills intermingled with some heavy roots and a few steep rollers.  Definitely a good workout considering only had an hour of daylight. (yes, still no headlamp!).


----------



## bruno (Oct 27, 2006)

how far has everyone gone in a year. it was halloween last year when i started keepin' track. as of today i have 6,458 miles combined on 2 bikes.

i'm gettin' my new geared whip built up as we speak.:flag: :flag: :-D :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 27, 2006)

bruno said:


> how far has everyone gone in a year. it was halloween last year when i started keepin' track. as of today i have 6,458 miles combined on 2 bikes.
> 
> i'm gettin' my new geared whip built up as we speak.:flag: :flag: :-D :lol:


 
Dude, that's sick! I started keeping track at the beginning of the season. Since that's at home, I don't have an exact figure, but it's about 750 miles. 

On the bright side, I did buy 2 new saddles this year!


----------



## marcski (Oct 27, 2006)

bruno said:


> how far has everyone gone in a year. it was halloween last year when i started keepin' track. as of today i have 6,458 miles combined on 2 bikes.



That's a good amount of miles.  My fatherinlaw is putting up about 6000 this year as well.  You must get out a lot.  What's keeping my miles down is the not lack of desire, muscle or wind, its time.  Two young girls, a wife and a boss. 

I mostly mtn bike and don't have (or really can have, I think) a cyclocomputer on there.  I do get out about 3-6 times a week, (season permitting) and for the last month, one road ride a week.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 27, 2006)

Bruno, long time no hear. That's some crazy mileage!! Way to go dude! I've been trying so hard to get out but I just need to bite the bullet and get a light - my budy has already cancelled rides twice!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 27, 2006)

bruno said:


> i'm gettin' my new geared whip built up as we speak.:flag: :flag: :-D :lol:


 
Details please!


----------



## jplynch019 (Oct 28, 2006)

Even with the light, riding in the dark is tough.  I seem to get blinded quite easily by School Bus headlights that shine at eye level.  Hopefully the roads you ride on are not too busy.


----------



## bruno (Oct 28, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Bruno, long time no hear. That's some crazy mileage!! Way to go dude! I've been trying so hard to get out but I just need to bite the bullet and get a light - my budy has already cancelled rides twice!




no big thing as i am single (well, have a girlfriend in NYC, but i take my bike down there and ride while she's in classes) and i commute everyday. so the miles add up.

anyway, i'm pickin' up my new IF titanium  :beer: club racer on tuesday evening! i ain't that great at postin' pics and all that, but i'll try my hardest. my girlfriend knows how to do it though. :beer:  :flag: :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 28, 2006)

bruno said:


> anyway, i'm pickin' up my new IF titanium  :beer: club racer on tuesday evening!


 

Any of these puppies:


----------



## bruno (Oct 28, 2006)

nah. that second one is the "xs". the story is they made that up for a joke kinda for interbike a year or 2 ago. some rich dude wanted it so bad. they started producin' 'em and it got bike of the year from several sources!

mine's just nekkid ti club racer with the IF team decals. no paint. campy chorus, campy compact crank, phil wood hubs with mavic open pros, king headset, brooks pro saddle, ritchey bars and stem, speedplay mtn. pedals  :flag:   :razz: :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 28, 2006)

bruno said:


> nah. that second one is the "xs". the story is they made that up for a joke kinda for interbike a year or 2 ago. some rich dude wanted it so bad. they started producin' 'em and it got bike of the year from several sources!
> 
> mine's just nekkid ti club racer with the IF team decals. no paint. campy chorus, campy compact crank, phil wood hubs with mavic open pros, king headset, brooks pro saddle, ritchey bars and stem, speedplay mtn. pedals  :flag:   :razz: :beer:


 

I looked for a titanium club racer on their site and all I saw was a steel one. Nice looking bikes though, I'd love to see what you're getting. With whatever you get, wish you luck, may it serve you well!


----------



## bruno (Oct 29, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I looked for a titanium club racer on their site and all I saw was a steel one. Nice looking bikes though, I'd love to see what you're getting. With whatever you get, wish you luck, may it serve you well!



they'll make any model in titanium. basically they'll make ya anything ya want. i know those guys (and one girl) as their shop is about a quarter mile from my house. the catalog is a starting point. one time one of the dudes told me "we can do just about anything". and i think they can. everything is done inhouse. :beer: 

i do not get paid to shill for thses uys!:razz:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2006)

bruno said:


> they'll make any model in titanium. basically they'll make ya anything ya want. i know those guys (and one girl) as their shop is about a quarter mile from my house. the catalog is a starting point. one time one of the dudes told me "we can do just about anything". and i think they can. everything is done inhouse. :beer:
> 
> i do not get paid to shill for thses uys!:razz:


 
Damn you boy, I want pics!!!!! What components did you get?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 29, 2006)

A nice 20-km morning ride in the woods after a day of rain...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> A nice 20-km morning ride in the woods after a day of rain...


 

OK Charlie, time to get the skis out!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> OK Charlie, time to get the skis out!



My gear is ready to go, just need SNOW...


----------



## marcski (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm with Charlie, since there still isn't any snow....I got out this morning for an hour before work in the local woods.  Then I got home early and did 15 miles of a hilly ride at 16.3 avg.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 6, 2006)

22-km in the woods yesterday just above freezing with the sun out made us wish for snow...


----------



## marcski (Nov 6, 2006)

Let's see....haven't checked in in a while....After 2 rides on Monday (1- mtn in a.m. and road in p.m.) I Got out on wed morning before work in the woods and also fri a.m. when it was1 at the start.  Did 50 miles on road on sat. at about 16 mph and then in the woods yesterday for 75 mins.  Plan on going in the woods tomorrow a.m. before work.


----------



## marcski (Nov 7, 2006)

Got out again for about 60-75 mins for an early morning ride in the woods before voting and then off to work.  It's nice that the weather was great for riding, 41degrees at the start, but I'd rather put an extra layer on to bike and get some more snow up in the hills!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 7, 2006)

nice rides, you get a light yet??  I've been on vacation and works been nuts since i got back, hoping to get some riding in later this week/weekend


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 7, 2006)

66 miles today with a buddy around Simsbury, CT - Case mtn, Talcott mtn and area - beaultiful!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> 66 miles today with a buddy around Simsbury, CT - Case mtn, Talcott mtn and area - beaultiful!!!!


 

Nice!


----------



## bruno (Nov 8, 2006)

45 miles ridin' around nyc on monday. beautiful sunny fall day  :dunce:    :beer:


----------



## marcski (Nov 8, 2006)

I am jonesin' for a ride today...this ncp sucks.   Definitely going to head in the woods for a ride before work tomorrow and then I'm negotiating with the wife for a 3-4 hour block of time for saturday morning, so I can do a nice road ride.  That's the hardest thing for me these days, is to get the time..between work, the wife and the kids....I'm jealous of those older retired guys that get 5,000 miles plus.  

I was riding with a guy this past weekend, that has done about 60 century rides this year and did 73 last year.  How does that sound?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 8, 2006)

thats some serious riding...i am planning on a early am Satruday ride as well, love getting up, riding and getting back before anyone is even awake (can do that in the summer), but i'll get 2-3hrs in on Saturday, wife has no issue with that, then sailing the hobie for one last time on sunday before i pull her off the beach for the winter...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 9, 2006)

2mile treadmill run at 7.0, quick lite weight circut workout, them 15 min on the bike....


----------



## bruno (Nov 9, 2006)

marcski said:


> and then I'm negotiating with the wife for a 3-4 hour block of time for saturday morning, so I can do a nice road ride.



i read somewhere that more cyclists than you'd think would give up their wives/husbands/girlfriends/boyfriends before they'd give up cycling. i certainly would. i know that says a lot about me. probably not good. but true. in a heartbeat.

but duder, don't "negotiate" on this one. dictate. tell her you're a better man after a good ride.:flame: :uzi: :roll: 8) :razz:  :flag:  :-D


----------



## marcski (Nov 10, 2006)

Shhh, don't tell the wife.  But meanwhile....the negotiations continue for tomorrow morning..

Got home early yesterday from work was able to get in a 25 mile road ride on some nice hilly terrain at a 16.3 clip.


----------



## bruno (Nov 10, 2006)

marcski said:


> Shhh, don't tell the wife.  But meanwhile....the negotiations continue for tomorrow morning..
> 
> Got home early yesterday from work was able to get in a 25 mile road ride on some nice hilly terrain at a 16.3 clip.



way to go duder! but you really need to have a sitdown with the mrs. and straighten her out about your cyclin'. tell her "it's my way or the highway". a little come-to-jesus meetin' to get her head right about bikes and all they entail!:-o :razz: :beer:   :smile:


----------



## marcski (Nov 10, 2006)

bruno said:


> way to go duder! but you really need to have a sitdown with the mrs. and straighten her out about your cyclin'. tell her "it's my way or the highway". a little come-to-jesus meetin' to get her head right about bikes and all they entail!:-o :razz: :beer:   :smile:



You're not married, Bruno, are you?


----------



## bruno (Nov 10, 2006)

marcski said:


> You're not married, Bruno, are you?



not anymore thank the lord above. an oldie but a goodie:

ya know why divorces are so expensive? cuz they're worth it!:beer: :beer: :razz:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2006)

bruno said:


> not anymore thank the lord above. an oldie but a goodie:
> 
> ya know why divorces are so expensive? cuz they're worth it!:beer: :beer: :razz:


 

Not only is he not married, he's got a girlfriend that lives 200 miles away! If that was my case, I'd be getting in the same miles he does!


----------



## bruno (Nov 10, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Not only is he not married, he's got a girlfriend that lives 200 miles away! If that was my case, I'd be getting in the same miles he does!



and she understands that the bike comes first! go me!:beer: :beer: :razz:


----------



## bruno (Nov 11, 2006)

30 miles yesterday. commute and a little ridin' around. when i got to the liquor store i notoced i'd been ridin' in da dark wif no tail light! yikes! batteries ran out! i ain't really down wif dis gettin' dark at 4.30 crap. :flag: :grin: :smash: :blink:  :wink:  8)


----------



## marcski (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes the getting dark early sucks.  I was out in the woods for 2 hours yesterday and an hour and a half today.  Great rides.  Too warm for this time of year.


----------



## marcski (Nov 15, 2006)

Got a straight 75 min ride in the woods this morning.  A bit wet, with the leftover rain/drizzle and heavy fog.  Couldn't do some of the bigger, steeper slick rock sections.  But I did some extra hills to make up for it.  Where's the snow, it was in the 50's and I started at 6:45.


----------



## bruno (Nov 15, 2006)

just commutin' the past few days with a few long way homes.:beer: :razz: :beer:


----------



## Marc (Nov 15, 2006)

You're a freakin champ bruno.  I haven't been out for a couple weeks, I can't justify the expense of a dedicated rain bike.


I did go out and blow $200 on a CycleOps Fulid 2 though.  I need to get my ass back on that saddle.


----------



## bruno (Nov 16, 2006)

Marc said:


> You're a freakin champ bruno.  I haven't been out for a couple weeks, I can't justify the expense of a dedicated rain bike.
> 
> 
> I did go out and blow $200 on a CycleOps Fulid 2 though.  I need to get my ass back on that saddle.



nah marc, i freakin' cheap! i don't like to spend cheddar on petrol! i only fill up to go to my chick's place in nyc. honda civic 4-cylinder--40 mph. 3/4 tank gets me to nyc and back. rest of the time i'm on da bike fo' sho'!!!:flag: :grin:  :beer: :lol: :-D  

fenders are da jam!!!!:beer:


----------



## bruno (Nov 17, 2006)

23 miles of regular commute yesterday. a half mile from home i flatted. bummer. so i walked da bike home, fixed flat, all cool. so i get up this morning and it's blowin' rain like crazy. course i get on da rain bike and go and a mile from my crib i flat AGAIN (rear tire this time). so i'm fixin' that flat not in the comfort of my house drinkin' a beer (like i did last night), but on the side of the road in the rain. way bummer. i did think to bring dry clothes to work though, so it's all good now!!! :razz:  :beer:  :smile: 

but 2 flats in less than 24 hours, no good!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 17, 2006)

bruno, you suck!:smash:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 17, 2006)

just got back in....12mi lunchtime ride, beautiful 62 degree fall day here on long island.....great ride, good hills, shorts and a thermal shirt (sweating bullets now)......


----------



## marcski (Nov 17, 2006)

Ahh, I'm jealous Quattro....as I sit back in my office now eating lunch...it is gorgeous outside.  (well, for biking in the spring and summer...not so much for the week ski season is supposed to start!).


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 17, 2006)

really was nice, all thru Oyster Bay (out Shore Road with OB Harbor on my right into Bayville, thru Lattingtown, Mattinicock, Mill Neck.......


----------



## marcski (Nov 21, 2006)

Got out on sunday for about 2 hours in the woods.

Had a great ride this morning.  Was out in the woods at about 6:50, was 29 degrees when I started. I was sweating within 10...unzipped and removed the beanie from under the helmet. Then, to top off a good ride, I was the first person to navigate this new section of ladders that we put down to cover an area that has recently been submerged in water.  Very fulfilling...especially after having worked on making the section and then attempting it a few times on sunday to no avail. 

Heading out there again tomorrow morning at 7, same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## bruno (Nov 25, 2006)

regular 23 mile commute. aiight!!!!?? :uzi: :flame: 8)  ;-) :roll:  uke: :-o


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 27, 2006)

6MI MTN bike ride sunday morning, just wasnt feeling it, great to be out there, but couldnt wait to get off my bike...banged though the loop at StillWell Woods in Syosset, NY....fairly technical, rocks, roots, sand, hardpack, the place never gives you a spot to rest and get your breath back, alot of up and down.....


----------



## marcski (Nov 27, 2006)

Rode Friday morning for about 40 minutes before I face planted.  I still don't know what happened, I had just finished negotiating a techy downhill section and was on a smooth flat downhill.  I had some speed, and then all of a sudden my front wheel was totally horizontal and i'm flying over the bars, landing on the left side of my face.  A bit scraped...but I was fearing my neck would be super stiff on sat.  But it wasn't too bad.  I was out there yesterday had a great 2 hour ride in the woods.   And, had a 70 min ride in the woods this morning at 7:00 a.m..

I did do some damage to the bike though....extent still unknown...will update.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 27, 2006)

Damn, marcski, you're pretty motivated - 7am? I'd barely wake up that early for sex.

Went on a mtb ride yesterday for around 6mi. Went up Alander Mtn in the southern Taconics and then down the same trail. It's really mostly a hiking trail but bikes are not prohibited, I did see some other tracks down low, and locals said it was an ok'd practice.  Towards the top I was walking the bike through most of the stuff and almost gave up a couple times just waiting to get to the DH part of the day... but I kept telling myself that the summit would probably be worth it... and it was - the summit of Alander is freakin' amazing and there is an exposed ridge with an awesome view that I rode down - it's not too long but I definitively highly recommend it.  I'll have to post at least one of the pictures from up there.
The downhill was fun, but not too fast at parts - trails were very narrow and technical and had me on "oh shit" mode sometimes. It was an awesome day out!!!


----------



## bruno (Nov 27, 2006)

just got to work. whoa! 65 degrees here in boston! and sunny! i took the 25 mile route to work!!! whoa nelly!!! :flag:  :lol: :-D  :beer:   

gonna not even sneak out later for another ride. gonna walk out boldly!!!!!:flag:


----------



## marcski (Nov 27, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Damn, marcski, you're pretty motivated - 7am? I'd barely wake up that early for sex.



It's not of choice....But, being a working stiff....married with kids...and since it gets dark now before 5....If it ain't 7a.m.  ..it just ain't!  

In spring and summer before the time change, I do get out in the evenings..but to be honest, its easier to get out in the mornings at least with regard to the wife.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 27, 2006)

the morning thing is key, i am in the same boat (wife, 4yr and 1 yr old) i get up and out early which i prefer anyway, get my thing in wether it be surfing, biking and back by 9am and the rest of the day with the fam, the wife has no issues with it as i dont watch football or play golf, she loves the fact that i'm out, getting healthy while her friends husbands are gearing up to spend the day on the couch with some beer and pork rinds


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 27, 2006)

marcski said:


> It's not of choice....But, being a working stiff....married with kids...and since it gets dark now before 5....If it ain't 7a.m.  ..it just ain't!
> 
> In spring and summer before the time change, I do get out in the evenings..but to be honest, its easier to get out in the mornings at least with regard to the wife.


That's true, I can see how that's a much better deal.
Where are you heading out in your area in the AM? I did use to go rock climbing at 6AM before the time change, it'd be nice to get a ride in the area early, especially with these nice days.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2006)

I skied Thursday to Saturday. I think it's safe to say the bike won't be out again until Spring. It's been a pleasure guys!


----------



## marcski (Nov 27, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> That's true, I can see how that's a much better deal.
> Where are you heading out in your area in the AM? I did use to go rock climbing at 6AM before the time change, it'd be nice to get a ride in the area early, especially with these nice days.



I see you're in stamford....do you ride mianus?  I used to ride there often when i lived up in that area.  In the mornings, I'm riding some local woods where we have cut some really sweet single track.  Sometimes, when time allows, I'll head to Graham hills or Blue mtn up in peekskill.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 27, 2006)

marcski said:


> I see you're in stamford....do you ride mianus?  I used to ride there often when i lived up in that area.  In the mornings, I'm riding some local woods where we have cut some really sweet single track.  Sometimes, when time allows, I'll head to Graham hills or Blue mtn up in peekskill.


Yep, Mianus is my local stomping grounds now and every once in a while I get over to Trumbull.  
I was wondering what place had ladders and such - good stuff!


----------



## bruno (Nov 28, 2006)

ended up gettin in 42 miles yesterday.:flag:  :lol: :grin:   :-D


----------



## marcski (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice Bruno..I hope you're back out there again today.  I don't have time today for a road ride with work..and the mtn bike is in the shop from the mishap the other day.  

The ladders are in the local woods..where we're building some nice single track.  It just needs a lot of work to maintain them especially in the fall..during leaf season.


----------



## marcski (Nov 29, 2006)

Was out in the woods again at 7 this morning.  Had a great ride, although, it was a bit wet (no rain but quite foggy) out there...making the slick rocks...well that much more slick. 

Can't ride tomorrow morning and friday is questionable with weather...then, I'll have to get out over the weekend which appears to be getting colder...(finally!!!).


----------



## bruno (Nov 30, 2006)

24 yesterday. just the commute. hey marc, hop ya get your mountain whip back soon. what happened?:flag:  :-D  

warm ridin' to work this mornin'!!!:blink:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

Guys, pick up the skis and join us here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/11001-hunter-friday-12-15-2006-a-7.html#post125777 :flag:


----------



## marcski (Nov 30, 2006)

Bruno..got it back on tuesday.  He was able to bend back the dropout of the front fork.  Still has a slight bit of brake rub, but nothing major..should ride it out.  It's amazing how much better my own bike feels, even though I was riding some fancy rigs as loaners.  

Hopefully getting out tomorrow morning at 7 in the woods.

Andy...perhaps I can get out on 12/15...we'll have to see.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

marcski said:


> Andy...perhaps I can get out on 12/15...we'll have to see.



Good stuff, Bruno? :smash:


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 30, 2006)

I too have some vacation time to burn and might join you guys on the 15


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2006)

4mi run on Saturday pushing the 18mo old...got out for 20mi on the road bike yesterday, low 40's here on Long Island and sunny...great day


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 4mi run on Saturday pushing the 18mo old...got out for 20mi on the road bike yesterday, low 40's here on Long Island and sunny...great day



I actually got out for 30 miles on Saturday, wasn't too warm but I got a chance to test the shoftshell.  Works great.

Nice change of pace from the trainer that I've been using all of one week now.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2006)

i wanted to get more in yesterday, but we were hosting a party so i had to get back to the house and make sure the beer was cold!!!


----------



## marcski (Dec 5, 2006)

Went out on in the woods both saturday and sunday late mornings, early afternoons.  But had a great ride this morning from 8-9 in the woods.  28 degrees at the start, which wasn't too bad..(glad i had a late meeting otherwise I would have been out an hour earlier).  The trails were great, the dirt was frozen and crunchy which made for great traction. However, after about 40 mins, rear tire flatted.  And I had no tire irons....but only a 10 min walk out back to the car.  Picking up some tire irons now on the way home from work..changing the tire tonight and will be back out there tomorrow a.m. at 7.


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 5, 2006)

Marcski... you're a trooper 

...and I need some booties


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Marcski... you're a trooper
> 
> ...and I need some booties



I have neoprene half calf booties from Side Track... don't even know if they're still made anymore, but they work great.  I'm a big fan of the covers that come half way up your tib/fib otherwise my ankles get cold.


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

Keep on keepin on the trainer.  It's def. no where near as fun as riding outside (I kinda figured that) but it is kind fun watching ski pr0n while riding a bike.  I'm averaging 45 min - 1 hr... much past that and I start getting bored and/or sore from sitting in the same positions without ever getting out of the saddle.


----------



## bruno (Dec 6, 2006)

23 mile commute yesterday. it was kinda cold, but i wore mittens so it wasn't too bad. plus i didn't have to shift as i was ridin' fixed (since it's hard to shift wif mitts on!). today i rode my geared bike. it's not as cold today. plus it's nice and sunny!!!!:flag: :grin: :lol: :-D 8)


----------



## marcski (Dec 6, 2006)

Marc said:


> Keep on keepin on the trainer.  It's def. no where near as fun as riding outside (I kinda figured that) but it is kind fun watching ski pr0n while riding a bike.  I'm averaging 45 min - 1 hr... much past that and I start getting bored and/or sore from sitting in the same positions without ever getting out of the saddle.



Then you should shift and stand up and "climb some hills"....or just get outside.


----------



## marcski (Dec 6, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Marcski... you're a trooper
> 
> ...and I need some booties



I have booties for my road bike. But to be honest, I have never worn them for the mtn.  I suppose, if its really cold with some light snow, I'll put them on...they'll just get crushed out there on the mtn bike.


----------



## marcski (Dec 7, 2006)

Awesome ride with my buddy this morning from 6:50-8.  Great weather, wasn't too cold or warm.  And, I found my glasses which I inadvertantly left on the trail after taking them off tuesday morning to fix the flat!.


----------



## bruno (Dec 8, 2006)

regular ol' commute yesterday. so 23 miles. i just got to work a little while ago. i rode my fixed gear. man was it windy here in boston this mornin'! and kinda cold. 21 degrees when i got here. my feet are kinda cold. but it was still fun. people look at ya like yer friggin' NUTS!!!! hardeeharhar!!!!! :-o :dunce:  :beer:  :smile:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 8, 2006)

bruno said:


> regular ol' commute yesterday. so 23 miles. i just got to work a little while ago. i rode my fixed gear. man was it windy here in boston this mornin'! and kinda cold. 21 degrees when i got here. my feet are kinda cold. but it was still fun. people look at ya like yer friggin' NUTS!!!! hardeeharhar!!!!! :-o :dunce:  :beer:  :smile:


 
YOU ARE FREAKIN NUTS!!!! Get the skis out


----------



## marcski (Dec 11, 2006)

So, I couldn't get out skiing this weekend....(I do have 2 young girls...one is just 6 months old...but I'm not really making excuses), But I did get out in the woods and mtn biked...saturday, sunday and this morning (monday).  Had some great rides.  This morning the weather was balmy.  Trails are in great shape, not too wet and have great traction.   Hopefully get out again tomorrow morning before work.  Only thing, this time of the year, it is just dark.  Tried to get started at like 6:45 but it was still dark.


----------



## bruno (Dec 12, 2006)

rode in this mornin' to work on my new geared whip. i'll take da longer way home and get in some miles. prolly around 30 by the time i get home. not too cold this mornin'!! for december at least. not here in beantown anyway!!!

am i doin' it right dudes? i purty much stay in the big ring and only use 3 cogs generally. there's on purty good almost a mile long hill on my route where i use the smaller ring and spin up. is this about right? :beer: :razz:   :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2006)

bruno said:


> am i doin' it right dudes? i purty much stay in the big ring and only use 3 cogs generally. there's on purty good almost a mile long hill on my route where i use the smaller ring and spin up. is this about right? :beer: :razz:   :dunce:


 

Sounds right to me. I use the big ring most of the time and only resort to the smaller one when going up steeps.


----------



## marcski (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, same here for the big ring except for big hills. Except, on the Mtn. bike, (at least when I do the local woods) I'm only in the small ring...(I don't have a big ring anymore...so its either small or middle really).

Got out this morning again for a good 75 mins.  Too warm for December....Only had 2 base layers and a vest...no head beanie either.  Makes 4 days in a row...5 of last 6...6 of last 8.


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2006)

Still riding the trainer.  Bleh.  Well whatever keeps me in the saddle I guess.


And I use whatever gear keeps me in the 85-100 rpm zone out on the road.  I end up splitting time between big and small typically.  On a 9 speed cog set I'll use roughly 1-6 with the small ring and 5-9 on the big to avoid cross chaining.  Thinking about getting a compact crank next summer, I tend to be a higher rpm rider and we've got some steep climbs around here.  Not tremendously long, but steep.


----------



## bruno (Dec 13, 2006)

yeah, that's what i'm rockin'--compact crank. i like it.
only 22 miles yesterday.:beer:    :flag: :-D :lol: :grin: 

on my fixedgear/fender/rain bike today.


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2006)

Ah, yeah; I'm still grinding the 53-39.  But I have a 12-27 out back.


----------



## bruno (Dec 14, 2006)

23 miles yesterday. rode home in da rain!!! 'twern't cold though!! good times!!!

ridin' fixed today too!:flag:   :grin: :lol: :-D


----------



## marcski (Dec 15, 2006)

Bruno, you are da man!.

I have a compact 50-36...and like it.    (1st real road bike so, don't have much to compare to).

Got out monday, tues and thursday this week.  My only window tomorrow is from 7-8:30...which is blasphemy for a sat...but I think I might have to do it..and then hopefully a shorter afternoon ride on sunday.  I wish I had some good windows this weekend for some long road rides...perfect weather for it down here in nyc area.


----------



## bruno (Dec 20, 2006)

just to keep it goin'--sunday 41 miles just ridin' around.
monday, tuesday--regular 23 mile commute
today 11 so far (ride to work).

boy howdy! december ain't been too cold. purty good fer cyclin',:flag: :-D :grin:  not so dang good fer skiin'!:flame: :uzi: :angry:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 21, 2006)

With the sun out and lots of blue sky in 38° - 40° weather I was able to get in 15.2-miles on the single track trails and fire roads behind the house this morning.  Looking forward to skiing Friday.


----------



## marcski (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, with the weather so warm this past week...I'm still going strong.

Sat. in the woods for 90 mins.  Sunday, was limited by time and got in a 15 mile road ride.  (hadn't been out on the road bike in like a month!).  Then tuesday morning was out for an hour in the woods before work and again today for 70 mins.  I'm hoping to get out again tomorrow morning...depending on how late the holiday party goes tonight.  

I'm visiting friends for the holiday weekend up in vt...but with the forecast..I think I'm better off bringing the bike than the skis.


----------



## bruno (Dec 22, 2006)

regular commute all week. some errands. ridin' geared and fixed. sometimes i try to coast on fixed and all!!! yikes!! and then i forget i can coast on the gears!! hardeharhar!!!!!:lol: :-D :smash: :roll: uke: 8) :flame: :-D


----------



## andyzee (Dec 22, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> Looking forward to skiing Friday.


 
Now you're talking.


----------



## marcski (Dec 22, 2006)

Got out again this morning for a nice 90 min ride in the woods with some buddies. However, I won't be able to get back on the bike again until tuesday morning.   Hopefully there will be some snow left in southern vt. as I'm using my free ticket on christmas eve day.


----------



## jplynch019 (Dec 24, 2006)

*Biking on December 24?*

Ok, so here it is X-mas eve and I get to go for a 25 miler with my son in 50 degree weather.  I would probably have preferred playing hockey on the frozen pond all day, but ????  Global Warming?  Its just a myth, right?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 28, 2006)

There were kids out riding their new Christmas bikes in Peacham Vermont on Christmas moring. :-o :-o  It was a strange sight. They should have been out playing witht their new sleds but there was no snow. uke:


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah, today I went out on the mtb in trumbull. nice ride, perfect mtb weather... very wet. Does not look or feel like winter at all.  Seems like we had 4 weeks of fall, 3 weeks of winter and spring in between.


----------



## bruno (Dec 29, 2006)

i was hikin' the day after christmas in crawford notch and all round. it ain't worth payin' to ski i tell ya. looked like cannon wasn't even open.  :smile: :-D 

regular 23 mile commutes past three days. no extra ridin' though.:angry: :angry:


----------



## bruno (Jan 4, 2007)

regular 23 mile commute yesterday. i was sweatin' in january!! it was like spring outside!:beer:  :dunce:  :-o


----------



## marcski (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, crazy warm bruno...I haven't posted my rides in a while...was a bit under the weather since new years eve day. And I actually skied a day or two over Christmas weekend.

Anyway...got out in the woods this morning.....rode a new loop off the new trail that my buddy has been building.. Rode nice with a few cool obstacles....a double log roll with some steep rock rollers as well as the usual rock gardens.  Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 4, 2007)

mtn biked sunday morning (29 degrees) was a great ride in Stillwell Woods (long island)...had time for only 1 loop..45 min....will be on the road and woods this weekend for sure!!


----------



## bruno (Jan 6, 2007)

regular ol' commutes the past week. 23 or so miles a day. man i was sweatin' ridin' home last night! this weather is freakin' me out. for real.  :-o uke: :evil: :-? :roll: :razz:  

where's al gore when ya need him?


----------



## marcski (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, no doubt, Bruno....after another nice ride Friday morning before work....Saturday was just ridiculous.  I was literally wearing shorts and the thinnest, lightest, short sleeved zip-necked tee shirt I have to ride in the woods on saturday.  Warm, sunny and a great ride.  Definitely very weird and disconcerning that it was January 6.  

Another good ride this morning...not quite as ridiculously warm..but still probably peaked at about 50 at the end.  Long, hard ride.  I'm exhausted!

Rain coming in and I'm beat..probably won't be back on the chariot until wed or thursday morning.


----------



## bruno (Jan 8, 2007)

35 miles of urban ridin' in nyc today. started off rainy but got nice and sunny by 2pm--50 degrees or so. windy though. nyc is some good urban commando style ridin'! way safer than beantown surprisingly. better roads and better drivers. for real!:beer: :razz:  :-o :dunce: :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2007)

bruno said:


> 35 miles of urban ridin' in nyc today. started off rainy but got nice and sunny by 2pm--50 degrees or so. windy though. nyc is some good urban commando style ridin'! way safer than beantown surprisingly. better roads and better drivers. for real!:beer: :razz:  :-o :dunce: :flag:


 
Bruno, you remind me of someone.


----------



## bruno (Jan 10, 2007)

23 mile commute today when i get home. man o man, this global warmin' is hell for skiin' and all but great for bikin'!:flag: :grin: :lol:  8) :roll: 

fixin' to roll 5000 miles on my commutin' whip.:flag: :grin:


----------



## bruno (Jan 11, 2007)

25 miles on my fixie commutin and all yesterday. man it was windy comin' across the mass ave bridge! i was standin' up and was only goin' 8 mph into the wind. ridin' my geared whip today. kinda cold, but it's sure purty out wif all da sunshine and all!!!!uke:  :-o :beer:  :dunce:


----------



## bruno (Jan 13, 2007)

yall ridin'? it's warm!! 24 miles yesterday jus' commutin'.  :flag: :flag: :grin: :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2007)

Bruno, where are you dude. You don't check in, I get worried


----------



## bruno (Jan 15, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Bruno, where are you dude. You don't check in, I get worried



i'm here in nyc duder!!!! jus' rode today to do some errands an' all since it was a li'l damp. i'm a pussy!!! went down to the store through central park from my babe's crib to get some pizza fixin's. took a quick lap around central park and back down to da store and got down there and i had forgotten my lock. now i sho' as sh!t wasn't gonna not lock my whip here in da big city so i rode back uptown to get it. 

made for around 20 miles.:flame:  :beer:  :flag: :smile: :roll: :smash: :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2007)

bruno said:


> i'm here in nyc duder!!!! jus' rode today to do some errands an' all since it was a li'l damp. i'm a pussy!!! went down to the store through central park from my babe's crib to get some pizza fixin's. took a quick lap around central park and back down to da store and got down there and i had forgotten my lock. now i sho' as sh!t wasn't gonna not lock my whip here in da big city so i rode back uptown to get it.
> 
> made for around 20 miles.:flame:  :beer:  :flag: :smile: :roll: :smash: :lol:


 
Still got a speed limit in Central park. Know they implemented one for bikes a few years back.


----------



## bruno (Jan 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Still got a speed limit in Central park. Know they implemented one for bikes a few years back.



they couldn't catch me!!;-) :roll: 
nah, i've never seen 'em pull anybody. . .purty much no cars all the time now 'cept for like from 7am to say 10am i think. after that it's no cars. it's nice!:flame: :uzi:  uke: :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2007)

bruno said:


> they couldn't catch me!!;-) :roll:
> nah, i've never seen 'em pull anybody. . .purty much no cars all the time now 'cept for like from 7am to say 10am i think. after that it's no cars. it's nice!:flame: :uzi:  uke: :roll:


 
Used to ride from Jersey across the GWB, down to Central park, do a lap and continue on to the WTC, where'd I take the train back to Jersey, that was a fun ride. One exception was when I took my first wife on that ride, she was a really good looking blonde. Well she got all paranoid as we were going through Harlem, started hyper-ventilating, and had to stop to catch her breath. Never did that ride with her again


----------



## bruno (Jan 17, 2007)

finally got cold!! 5 degrees when i left to go to work this morning!! 12 when i got here and the sun came up. only thing to get cold was me feets! but it's ok!! nice and sunny!! and tomorrow'll feel balmy after today.8)  

23 miles by the end of the day. i don't think i'm gonna take the long way home!!!uke: :dunce: :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2007)

Dude, u b one sick puppy!


----------



## bruno (Jan 26, 2007)

just commutin the past week. dudes! it was freakin' 1 (ONE!) degree on my porch this mornin'! i rode though. it's now3 degrees but sunny here in beantown! good times!!!!:beer:  :flag:  :razz:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2007)

Bruno, what's your exact location, I'm on the phone with some nice men dressed in some nice white jackets, they would like to know


----------



## bruno (Feb 2, 2007)

regular ol' commutin' the past week. balmy here in beantown the past coupla days! 35 now! good times!! happy everything to everybody!!!!:grin: :flag: :lol: :beer:  :dunce: 

my cycloputer thingy turned 5000 miles a week or two ago when i was in nyc. i knew it was gettin' close and when it got to 4999.9 i started watchin' it and dang near had a crash in the east village!!!!:blink:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2007)

bruno said:


> regular ol' commutin' the past week. balmy here in beantown the past coupla days! 35 now! good times!! happy everything to everybody!!!!:grin: :flag: :lol: :beer:  :dunce:
> 
> my cycloputer thingy turned 5000 miles a week or two ago when i was in nyc. i knew it was gettin' close and when it got to 4999.9 i started watchin' it and dang near had a crash in the east village!!!!:blink:


 

Dude, I just gotta ride or ski with you one of these days!


----------



## marcski (Feb 2, 2007)

Yo all..miss me?? 

I was actually away skiing for a week.  But back on the charriot today....Had an awesome ride this morning in the woods for about 75 minutes..hit all the trails..rode strong...felt great..esp for not being on the bike in 2 weeks.  (1 week skiing....and 1 week was too cold for me..(I'm a pussy compared to Bruno.what can i say!)


----------



## marcski (Feb 3, 2007)

Got out again today in the woods...for a good 90 minutes.  Kind of cool..didn't make it above 30 here..and we got about 2-3 inches of some snow.  Made the trails that much more interesting....stayed off some of the larger, slick rocks...esp the off-camber ones...And, I finally realized that my rear derailleur is broken and that is why i was getting the phantom shifting the last few rides.  Need to bring in the ride for that and to get the new front rotar.....


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 6, 2007)

90 mins isnt bad,  try 36 hours in a weekend....  

This guy is nuts

http://www.teamwalker07.com


----------



## bruno (Feb 7, 2007)

about 30 miles urban ridin' in nyc on sunday and monday--cold! but there's lots o' places to warm up down dere!

regular commute today here in beantown. was 12 when i left the house. not too bad!! nice and sunny now!!! good times fo' sho'!!! dry pavement!!!  :flag:  :lol:  8)


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 8, 2007)

Biked to work yesterday in Beantown.  It was cold.

 -dave-


----------



## bruno (Feb 8, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> Biked to work yesterday in Beantown.  It was cold.
> 
> -dave-



hey wildman! put on yer mountaineerin' mitts an' have at it!!! keep on cyclin' brother metsky!! u da man!!! :-D 

regular ol' commute fer me yesterday wif a little somethin' extree throwed in!! i stopped by harris cyclery in west newton and we finished buildin' my new karate monkey!!! i got one of them rohloff 14 internal gear spped hubs!!! SEX!!!! i rode it home (but was kinda sad that i had to leave my fixie there cuz i couldn't ride 2 bikes home). rode da monkey home 9 miles and then to work this mornin'!!:flag: 

get this!! on this internal gear rohloff thingy ya change the oil on it!! i kid you not!! at 500 miles i change the oil for the break-in and then after that change the oil every 3000km.

good times!!!!!!!:smile: 

happy everything to everybody!!!!!


----------



## marcski (Feb 9, 2007)

Got out for a quick 55 minute ride in teh woods this morning. 16 with a nice steady wind.  The only thing that cold was the fingers...Definitely need winter/ski gloves in this weather....the winter riding gloves with a pair of liners just didn't cut it.  Had to keep the fingers moving on the handlebars constantly just to fend off numbness.  Toes got a bit cold at the end but not too bad.  Trail is in great condition...still has the remants of last sat 2" since it never got above freezing...but nice and crunchy and grippy!!!.  Can't wait for tomorrow.  Might actually ride in the woods in the morning and then ski in the afternoon with the daughter!!!


----------



## bruno (Feb 9, 2007)

marcski said:


> The only thing that cold was the fingers...Definitely need winter/ski gloves in this weather....the winter riding gloves with a pair of liners just didn't cut it.  Had to keep the fingers moving on the handlebars constantly just to fend off numbness.  Toes got a bit cold at the end but not too bad.



i hear ya marc!!! fingers and toes, fingers and toes!!!! OWEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!:angry: :-x 

but it's gettin light earlier and gettin' dark later!!!! better times is comin' boys, better times is a'comin'!!!!!! :flag: :grin: 

happy everything to everybody!!!!!!:beer: :beer:


----------



## bruno (Feb 13, 2007)

turned out purty nice fer this time o' year in new yawk city yesterday, so i rode from battery park up the westside bike trail (they've made nice improvements up past 125th street to the little res lighthouse), over the geo. washinton bridge (a great but noisy ride) and up past englewood cliffs a ways. great ridin'!!!

about 43 miles all told after messin' around in the morning before the ride runnin' errands an' all!!!  :-?  :razz:


----------



## bruno (Feb 16, 2007)

rode to work this mornin'!!! slickery slick duders!!! cars not givin' ol bruno much room!!! :uzi: uke: yikes!!!!:smash: :flame: 

anyway, nice an' sunny!!! usin' my fixed gear as i feel da control!!!!!!

good times!!!!:-D :???: 

happy everything to everybody!!!:wink:  8)


----------



## andyzee (Feb 19, 2007)

Bruno, keep those fingers and toes warm!:-D


----------



## bruno (Feb 19, 2007)

urban assault ridin' in nyc (nd over da geo. washington bridge in honor o' prezident's day)!! nice an' sunny!! a bit o slush and ice here an' there, but i managed to keep da rubbery parts down on da pavement!!!:dunce: 

41 miles o' pedalin' in ny, nj, back to ny.

good times!!!!!!!!!!

happy everything to everybody!!!!! :beer:


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job Bruno.  Did you ride up to "The Spoon" in Nyack?  

I got out yesterday on my mtn bike in the woods just shy of 2 hours.  Was able to stay "afloat" over the 4-5" of frozen sleet/snow.  Was a pretty wild ride...the rubber was actally pretty grippy..but if I tried to stand on it..I was ice skating....Did the ladders, and even climbed some snow covered slick rocks...with good traction.


----------



## bruno (Feb 21, 2007)

marcski said:


> Nice job Bruno.  Did you ride up to "The Spoon" in Nyack?
> 
> I got out yesterday on my mtn bike in the woods just shy of 2 hours.  Was able to stay "afloat" over the 4-5" of frozen sleet/snow.  Was a pretty wild ride...the rubber was actally pretty grippy..but if I tried to stand on it..I was ice skating....Did the ladders, and even climbed some snow covered slick rocks...with good traction.



nice ride you too marc!! nah, i didn't go all the way to nyack as i left manhattan around 1.30 and it was icy and slushy and i was goin' to meet my girlfriend at 4.30. the entrance to the palisade trail/road was gated (not that ya can't just step over it ). next day of good weather (dryer, less ice) i'm gonna venture up that way. is "the spoon" a diner or somethin'?:lol: :-D 

anyway, nice and warm here in beantown today! sunny too!! lot's o' meltin' goin' on. regular ol' commute today!:roll:


----------



## bruno (Feb 22, 2007)

regular ol' commute yesterday with a trip to the grocery store and the liquor store.:beer:  24 miles. a few icy spots!! :razz: :smile:


----------



## marcski (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice riding again Bruno.... I haven't been out there since my snow ride last weekend.   Been stuck indoors on the treadmill.  I should get back out there this weekend. 

"The Spoon" is       http://www.runciblespoonbakery.com/  It is a bakery with about a half of a dozen bike racks outside...which are usually quite full.   Very tasty baked goods as well.


----------



## bruno (Feb 28, 2007)

jus' commutin' and errands the past few days (25 or so miles everyday)!! nice and sunny and warm today!!! i got a li'l too hot in my baklava and had to stop and take it off!!

even took the new karate monkey out!!! 

good times!!!:flame: :roll: 8) :-o  uke:


----------



## bruno (Mar 7, 2007)

lubed up da ol' chain on me beater fixie and did some urban assault ridin' in da nyc on sunday and monday. ya ever skitch a nyc taxi?? good times!!!! 'bout 50 miles.:uzi: :roll:  

rode da karate monkey today to work. rohloff speedhub!! yipeeeeeeee!!! cold!!!!!:-o  

happy everything to everybody!!!!! :beer:


----------



## bruno (Mar 8, 2007)

on da monkey today too!! got the stem length dialed in and all is right wif ol' bruno!! nice and sunny here in beantwon today!! a li'l cold though!!:-o :roll:   good times!!! :dunce: :???: :razz:


----------



## marcski (Mar 8, 2007)

You're bold Bruno...I'll give you that, man!

I was out, sliding around in the frozen mud and left over snow and ice in the woods on sunday.  I heard saturday was a bit better...more mud but nothing was frozen...I was out skiing.  So, I had the frozen sunday ride.  I'll be out there again this sunday as well.


----------



## bruno (Mar 8, 2007)

marcski said:


> You're bold Bruno...I'll give you that, man!
> 
> I was out, sliding around in the frozen mud and left over snow and ice in the woods on sunday.  I heard saturday was a bit better...more mud but nothing was frozen...I was out skiing.  So, I had the frozen sunday ride.  I'll be out there again this sunday as well.



go marc go!!! daylight savin's time's a-comin'!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!  :razz:


----------



## bruno (Mar 14, 2007)

a little over 38 miles yesterday. 22 mile commute and then a li'l joyridin' in da sun and warm!!!! yayyyyyyyyy!!!! good times!!!!!!! happy everything to everybody!!!!!!:beer:   :dunce:  :razz: :smile: :beer:


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 14, 2007)

bruno said:


> jus' commutin' and errands the past few days (25 or so miles everyday)!! nice and sunny and warm today!!! i got a li'l too hot in my *baklava* and had to stop and take it off!!


Yeah, those baklavas can get pretty sticky 


Monday I got out on the mtb for an hour after work. DEEP mud! What a difference a few days make - last week everything was nice and crunchy.


----------



## bruno (Mar 14, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Yeah, those baklavas can get pretty sticky
> 
> 
> Monday I got out on the mtb for an hour after work. DEEP mud! What a difference a few days make - last week everything was nice and crunchy.



they don't taste as good neither after ya sweat all over 'em!!!!:razz: :dunce: :razz:  :smile:


----------



## bruno (Mar 28, 2007)

58 miles in NYC on monday! 49 around beantown yesterday! rode my ti road bike and da karate monkey and da fixed gear!! 

good times fo' sho'!!!!8) :-o   :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2007)

Yep, almost time to dust the ole bike off :wink:


----------



## bruno (Mar 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yep, almost time to dust the ole bike off :wink:



yeah andy! it's beautiful here in beantown today. rode into work (where i am now) on da karate monkey big tire whip. this bike sho' is fun to ride!

i'll get in around 30 or so today (especially if i go to the "bank"--a li'l mid day ride i treat myself to on nice days!!!:flag: :grin: :-D :roll: )


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 29, 2007)

go out today for a quick 10 miles.  However it is very very windy and a bit chilly. I dont really have the proper clothing for colder days, only knee warmers.


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2007)

I was out in the woods yesterday morning for an hour before work. Trails were in great shape...a bit soft in some spots..but pretty dry.  However, I think I have some leaking "O" rings in my rear shock.     LBS gave me the name of a comp. that reworks Fox shocks.  I'm thinking I'm going to be on the road bike for a couple of weeks while that puppy is getting fixed...


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 29, 2007)

did a quick little ride yesturday.  Roads are a mess because of the spring thaw.  three flats and I gave up and came home.  total only about 15 miles.


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 29, 2007)

marcski said:


> I was out in the woods yesterday morning for an hour before work. Trails were in great shape...a bit soft in some spots..but pretty dry.  However, I think I have some leaking "O" rings in my rear shock.     LBS gave me the name of a comp. that reworks Fox shocks.  I'm thinking I'm going to be on the road bike for a couple of weeks while that puppy is getting fixed...



My Fox shock is being worked on by the guys at PUSH. They come highly recommended.
http://www.pushindustries.com/


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 29, 2007)

Just went for a season inaugural 20 on the road 

woo


----------



## marcski (Mar 30, 2007)

aveski2000 said:


> My Fox shock is being worked on by the guys at PUSH. They come highly recommended.
> http://www.pushindustries.com/



Yes, Push is where he recommended as well.  I'm going to send it in soon.  Seems like its holding about 150 lbs of pressure but I can't get it up past that.  Was out in the woods again this morning....I pumped it up before my ride..but it was kind of soft toward the end again.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 1, 2007)

First road bike ride of the year today. 25 very hilly and windy miles, only averaged 16mph, definitely got some conditioning to do but it felt great to get back on the bike. Skiing last weekend, bike this weekend, ski next weekend. Can't get much better than this!


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 1, 2007)

did 36 on saturday, nice and easy.  some hills but nothing to major...pretty windy


----------



## bruno (Apr 2, 2007)

54 miles of fixed gear urban ridin' today in nyc! was great! foggy this morning and cool with bright sun breakin' out in the afternoon! westside bike path down town for coffee, up 6th ave., central park laps. back downtown to the new whole foods on e. houston (serious food porn). up 8th ave. up to harlem for lunch at the uptown juice bar (yall should go if you're in town--on 125th st.), all over. i know i'm dumb, but man o man do i love me some blastin' through nyc traffic! adrenaline rush city!:-o :flag: :grin:  :smile: :dunce: :beer:  :razz:


----------



## bruno (Apr 5, 2007)

regular ol' 23 or so mile commute yesterday. goin' home in da SNOW!! wet snow and sleet!! not as fun as it could've been!!!! but cyclin' is cyclin' so it's all good!!!  :beer: :sad: :dunce:   :smile: :flag: 

baseball weather!!! hardeeharhar!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah..... been meaning to pull the bikes out and now it snowed. Glad I didn't put the skis away yet!


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2007)

My bike never gets "put away".


----------



## bruno (Apr 6, 2007)

marcski said:


> My bike never gets "put away".



me neither! in fact, it's downstairs in my warehouse! i don't even have to keep it outside when i'm at work!! my boss occasionally rides to work as well so we're freakin' bike friendly here!!!!:smash: :-D  :???: 8) :dunce: :beer: :flag:


----------



## marcski (Apr 6, 2007)

That's great....I got out for an hour this morning in the woods before work.  My bud got a helmet cam and took some vieo this morning....I'll try and post some of it back here later tonight.  

My work is not quite as bike friendly as yours, bruno..but I have brought the roadie here and brought the bike right up into my office for the day until my early evening ride...


----------



## marcski (Apr 6, 2007)

O.k Let's see if I can do this...I'm new to this video sharing thing....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZmuM2Viv5c


----------



## bruno (Apr 7, 2007)

hey marcski!! great camera stuff! i dig the dog bombin' around!! go man go!! where is that footage from?:dunce: :razz:  :beer: :flag:


----------



## marcski (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Bruno.  Yeah, Pretty good right...especially for like only the 3rd time out with the camera.  My buddy got it for only $60.  It's his dog too..isn't she a beaut?  That footage as the title says....is my regular morning ride...that I've been putting up in this thread all year.  The woods near where I live...I can show you first hand...but I can't give you any further details.      I live within about 40 minutes of midtown NYC.


----------



## jplynch019 (Apr 8, 2007)

Marc,  Great video, yeah the dog looks like she's having a blast!  The trail looks like its in pretty good condition too.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2007)

Good stuff marc, nice choice of music too!


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 9, 2007)

Sweet vid and homegrown trails, Marc.

And that dog... so cool


----------



## marcski (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks, you fellow AZ'ers. Yeah, Lola, is the dog, you should see her jump into that resevoir after a ride.  We usually ride with another buddy and his dog..she's a golden.  We can't figure out who has more fun out there, us or the dogs.

Hey, cbcbd...we still need to hook up and ride Mianus River one of these days...now that spring is here.

Since I was unable to ski this weekend   (yes i know, shame on me), I did get out and ride both saturday and sunday.    About 90 minutes each day..good rides.  Took this morning off...hopefully, I should be out there again  tomorrow.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 9, 2007)

marcski said:


> Hey, cbcbd...we still need to hook up and ride Mianus River one of these days...now that spring is here.


Yep, once I get some new pads we will have to (mine got drenched in lube... pretty scary to say the least), my roommate has also been bugging me recently to make it out there.


----------



## bruno (Apr 9, 2007)

58 or so in NYC today!!!!:beer: :dunce: nice but cold for this time o' year!! coldest easter since 1940!!!:idea:  that's ok!!! it'll get hot soon!!!:razz:  bring it on!!!:beer: :flag:


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 12, 2007)

this snow is really putting a damper on riding in NH


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> this snow is really putting a damper on riding in NH


 
Well then, guess you gotta do a different kind of riding. :wink:


----------



## marcski (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm enjoying the varied weather.  I'm in the midst of a three-day triathalon.  I Ran this morning.  Riding in the woods tomorrow morning.  Skiing on saturday.


----------



## bruno (Apr 13, 2007)

commutin' home yesterday was an adventure fo' sho'!!! rain, wind, and hail!!!! 23 miles! good times!!!!!:flag: :grin: :lol: :smash: :blink: :roll:  :beer:


----------



## marcski (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful morning in the woods.  Spent about 75 minutes, I don't think I stopped more than once.  Trails were in great shape considering the rain yesterday.


----------



## bruno (Apr 18, 2007)

regular ol' commutin' the past few days! man o man, do i need to clean up my commuter whip!! guess i should wait til this weather passes though!!!!!

good times!!!!! :flag: :-D  :lol: :dunce:  :beer:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 19, 2007)

First day uot since the snow and rainstorm floods of the recent weeks... we have a lot of destroyed roads...


----------



## ckofer (Apr 22, 2007)

Did a nice little 10 mile road ride around Bow Lake in Strafford and Northwood then went for a dip in the lake yesterday. You can't stay in long...


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 23, 2007)

Was out in Trumbull with my roommate yesterday for about 4 hours... what a freakin perfect day!!!! Everyone was out yesterday just having an awesome time. We took a rope swinging/cliff jumping break... refreshing...
Not too muddy. 

It was so good that after I rode and left to go visit my folks, I went back there to ride some more before calling it a day.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2007)

I went out for my first ride of the season at my local haunt yesterday.  It was an awesome day to be out, the trails were still a little muddy in spots but still mostly ridable without causing trail damage.


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 23, 2007)

did an nice easy 20 miler yesturday...damn I am out of shape


----------



## marcski (Apr 24, 2007)

Rode 50 on the road on Sunday.  Gorgeous day out here. 

Then did 60 mins of hard riding this morning at 7.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 24, 2007)

Marc, how far away are you from Stamford? Motivate me to get up in the early AM to go riding 

Mianus saw a lot of pockets of erosion from the rain but in all it's still in good shape. I've been scoping out the place more to get all the good lines down.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 25, 2007)

1st ride of the season yesterday, sits bones are feeling it today!!  20mi yesterday morning, 4 mile run at lunch, then a quick 6 mile ride home from the office yesterday evening....


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 25, 2007)

This weather is awesome. Got in a road bike ride for the last 3 days, 25-35 miles per day. Average MPH (16.2-16.5 MPH) is still slow for these rides even though it is hilly , got a few extra pounds to work off ;-) 
I'm becomming one of those "OLD guys who get fat in winter" althought this winter I skied 34 days and I'm a little better off than in previous springs.


----------



## bruno (Apr 27, 2007)

regular ol' commute, but this mornin' was sho' 'nuff WET!!!! whoa!!! glad i brought some dry duds as it started pourin' like the dickens 'bout halfway to work!!!

good times though!!!!!!!!:flag:  :smash: :lol: :-D  :beer: :dunce:


----------



## jplynch019 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Hey Bruno, how about some stats?*

How far is the commute?
Are you still riding the fixed gear?
How can we persuade you to step up to the world of high-speed road riding?
What's the next step up for you (long distance, multi-day ride where you will show the world what you've got?

Is there blood in the streets in the town of New Haven?


----------



## bruno (Apr 28, 2007)

jplynch019 said:


> How far is the commute?
> Are you still riding the fixed gear?
> How can we persuade you to step up to the world of high-speed road riding?
> What's the next step up for you (long distance, multi-day ride where you will show the world what you've got?
> ...



hey jp! daily commute is 23 mi. r/t shortest route--avg. speed around 15-18 mph (and don't nothin' stop me, i ride in rain and wind and snow).
mostly fixed gear commutin' and in town errands..
i ride my geared whip on longer rides. (did 80 or so west of boston a few days ago)--avg. speed around 20-22 over hill and dale.
next week i'm gonna ride that 5 boro little ride in nyc just so i can ride over the verrazano narrows bridge and drink beer afterwards at the party on staten island.
i really like ridin' kinda fast through traffic in manhattan and cruisin' central park lookin' at bikes and girls.
i just ride for fun, but can go pretty fast when i want to. i'm tryin' to ride 10,000 miles this year. i rode a little over 6000 last year.
i want to perfect my unicycle skills as well.
i may go to thailand to ride this summer.

that's pretty much my cyclin' resume.:beer:  :flag:   :smile: :grin:  :razz:


----------



## jplynch019 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Narrows Bridge*

Riding over that bridge should be wild.  Been to Thailand once.  Definitely don't drink the water or you will be paying for weeks!  (first hand experience on that one)


----------



## marcski (Apr 30, 2007)

Cbcbd..I'm on the hudson side of westchester..so 35-40 mins or so with no traffic to stamford.  (Unfortunately I think at 7 a.m. there will be plenty of traffic!)..  

Rode 62 miles on the road down in Miami on saturday.  Awesome ride...from South Beach out to Key Biscayne, Coconut grove and then back up A1a to the Avenutura area and back down to SoBe.  Should be out in the woods tomorrow morning at 7:40 for an hour.


----------



## marcski (May 3, 2007)

Had a glorious ride this morning out in the woods for 75 mins or so of non-stop hard-as* riding, rocks, boulders, log rolls, ladders and some awesome hills.  

Should get out tomorrow a.m. at 7 and also sat and sun afternoons....with some trail work on sat during the ride.  Need to rebuild the bridge that got washed away during the 8" deluge a few weeks ago.


----------



## Goblin84 (May 5, 2007)

Did 25 miles today in some decently heavy winds.  man am I out of shape.  I am still feeling pretty bad shoulder pain but will probably just bike through it.

Will be down in westchester next week getting some rides in!  Thanks Marc for the routes!


----------



## marcski (May 6, 2007)

No Problem, Goblin..PM me if you'd like me to clarify some of those....there are some good hills in those rides I told you about...Nothing extremely long..but lots of up and down.

Got out Friday and Saturday mornings. Trails are in great shape now that they've dried out from the deluge two weeks ago.   Plan on getting out for a nice ride this afternoon as well.

Edit:  Road bike should be ready on Tuesday...Yeah....but our schedules might not work out goblin...


----------



## Goblin84 (May 6, 2007)

im bringing the bike down, we will see what kind of shape im in.  shoulder/arm/hand has had that pins and needles feeling for a couple days not (i assume thats not good?)


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2007)

Got out again yesterday afternoon.  Went over to Graham Hills Park to mix things up a bit.  Was out on the trails for about 90 minutes....pretty much non-stop.  Man, I'm beyond beat.  4 days of Mtn Biking in a row.  Plus, if you include my runs....I've worked out now 5 days in a row, 6 out of the last 7.  I'm resting today.  Hopefully, mtn, bike tomorrow and road ride wednesday if all things work out!.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2007)

I got out for a nice long MTB ride on Sunday morning.  I was out for a bit over 2 hours.  Unfortunately the trails are still pretty wet and soft in spots at my local haunt.   It was chilly in the morning but I managed to get the blood flowing pretty quick and had a really good time.  It was my first time riding clipless and I didn't fall or anything so that was good too


----------



## marcski (May 8, 2007)

Another nice day on the bike in the woods this morning before work. Was in there for 70 minutes non-stop.  Still riding my buddy's back up hardtail as my rear shock is being rebuilt and factory tuned by PUSH.  Should have it back tomorrow.  I'm psyched to get back up on the charriott.


----------



## powhunter (May 8, 2007)

1st time out this year......man I really wish I was skiing but....mtn biking is the 2nd biggest adrenalin rush for me....did a 6 mile loop up meriden mtn....first mile straight uphill...then mellows into some nice singletrack and rock gardens...lotsa fallen tress over the winter that made some nice hop overs...really cool ride though...I love it  in the summer...when your done riding ya can take a swim in the reservoir .....

steve


----------



## cbcbd (May 8, 2007)

Went for a 1h30m ride in Mianus today... sweet stuff, found some new jumps, did some old onone with more confidence... hit all my good lines and did most of the good stuff!!

Very good ride, made my day much better.


----------



## Goblin84 (May 9, 2007)

went for a 2 hour ride in Rye, NY (well through harrison and port chester too).  Def some very nice rides in the area.  I am excited to get up to Vassar and Westpoint tomorrow for some nice rides


----------



## marcski (May 9, 2007)

Go big Goblin....I ride out in that area and then further up north and west.  Good riding up in the West Point area too. Hilly.  

Got out today for about 10 minutes before I destroyed the rear derailleur on my buddy's backup bike. It had been shifting pretty bad the last few days anyway.  C'est la vie.  

More importantly, my rear shock should be at home when I get there tonight from PUSH, after getting it factory tuned and rebuilt!

Evening Update:  

Was able to cut out of the office a bit early and got home and still no Shock..but then, as I was changing....the FedEx truck pulls in.  Got out for 90 minutes of sweet riding in awesome weather...Wow, felt so nice.  Like a plush hardtail.  So tight and firm when pedaling yet so plush when needed....I do think it feels better than it did new from Fox.


----------



## bruno (May 10, 2007)

rode the 5 boro ride on sunday. man o man, did i have me some fun!!! did it on my fixed gear commuter. man o man, was it fun!! i'm definitely doin' it again next year!! great weather and though slow goin' up 6th ave, after central park it was go man go!!! it took me right at 3 hours to do the 40 or so miles. 

good times!!!!!!!!!!! :flag: :lol: :-D  :dunce: :beer:


----------



## cbcbd (May 10, 2007)

bruno said:


> rode the 5 boro ride on sunday. man o man, did i have me some fun!!! did it on my fixed gear commuter. man o man, was it fun!! i'm definitely doin' it again next year!! great weather and though slow goin' up 6th ave, after central park it was go man go!!! it took me right at 3 hours to do the 40 or so miles.
> 
> good times!!!!!!!!!!! :flag: :lol: :-D  :dunce: :beer:


Yeah, I missed that... but a co-worker of mine did it and had a blast... well, he always does.


----------



## marcski (May 11, 2007)

Got out for about an hour this morning before work in the local woods.  Had rained during the night so ground was a bit wet..but stopped when we headed out.  Started up again a bit, but now with the leaves out in full bloom..there is a great canopy out there..kept us and the trails pretty dry.


----------



## cbcbd (May 11, 2007)

yep, leaves are all out and woods are all green!!

Went out on the MTB tonight for 1h30m - good stuff


----------



## Goblin84 (May 12, 2007)

22 in "upstate" NY just north of westpoint.  I couldnt even tell you what towns I biked  in, not good with names.  Ride went well and felt very good.  Shoulder still very sore so I am getting a bit worried


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2007)

Went for a nice hour+ ride at the West Hartford Reservoir yesterday with my Dad.  It was a little muddy in the usual spots, but not bad at all.  VERY nice day to be outside in CT.


----------



## Marc (May 16, 2007)

I've been logging my miles in a spreadsheet this year.  Hasn't been a terribly long season, but over the past 2.5 weeks I've done 312 miles at an average speed of 17 mph (all solo rides, but yeah, I'm slow.)  )Average ride distance is only 35 miles.  I need to get that waay up.  To around 45 I think.

Oh yeah, and have logged a total elevation gain of 21,181 feet.  Another nine thousand and I'll have biked Everest.  Average elevation gain per mile is 67.2 feet this year.  Most I've done in one ride this year was 4,000 feet.  I feel like I could pretty easily do a 6,000 foot day.


----------



## Goblin84 (May 16, 2007)

6000ft?  want to try a fun little hill climb?  try out the Mt Washington Hill Climb.

it's only 7.6 miles in length but has an average grade of 12% with extended sections of 18% and the last 50 yards is an amazing 22%


----------



## Marc (May 16, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> 6000ft?  want to try a fun little hill climb?  try out the Mt Washington Hill Climb.
> 
> it's only 7.6 miles in length but has an average grade of 12% with extended sections of 18% and the last 50 yards is an amazing 22%



No, when I say a 6000 ft day, I mean, over about 60 miles, with some downhills thrown in there.  I don't resemble a "natural climber" by any definition of the term.  As a matter of fact, I downright suck at climbing.  Even with a triple (I currently run a traditional 53/39 double) and a 12-27, I seriously doubt I could make it up Washington.

But of the people I hang out with and info I read, a 5000 foot day is at least respectable for training.  So.  Yeah.


----------



## cbcbd (May 16, 2007)

Went out on the mtb for a ride today after the rains... perfect weather, not sloppy at all, no one on the trails except for me, the deer, and frogs.

Sticky shifter cable towards end of ride... ugh


----------



## bruno (May 17, 2007)

regular ol' commute yesterday--23 miles. goin' home it started rainin' to beat da band!! i couldn't've been wetter when i got home!! good times though!!!!:flag::smile::lol::-D:smash:;-)


----------



## marcski (May 17, 2007)

Got out this morning for 60 minutes of hard riding in the woods.  The rain last night did the trail good.  

I was also out there on Wednesday morning for an hour and a half and the trails were getting a bit dry.  

I also got out there Tuesday morning at 7 before work.  

That's the natural hattrick so far this week...tues, wed and thurs mornings all before working a full day.  

Weather permitting i'm going for tomorrow as well.


----------



## bruno (May 18, 2007)

i'm at "work". wet!uke: maybe just commute today. no extra ridin' as it's a cold rain here in beantown. good times though anyway!!!! prolly 23 miles.:roll:


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2007)

Took my first bike ride of the season! Put on the new saddle that I purchased on Steep and Cheap last season and rode the bike 6 blogs to try it out!  :lol: It's a start, I still need to convince myself that winter is over.


----------



## jplynch019 (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, weather has been crazy.  Tornado near Danbury, CT the other day.


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2007)

OK, got my first real bike ride in, as opposed to the other day where it was 6 blocks. Me and my wife rode an easy 9.5 miles today at an average speed of 12.2 mph. a strong wind in both directions. Not much but it's a start.


----------



## marcski (May 22, 2007)

Did 42 great hilly miles on Sunday up here in westchester. Going to go out again in the woods tomorrow morning.


----------



## 56fish (May 26, 2007)

1st decent ride today. 21miles, 2400ft vert, 13.67 mph avg.  Rt31 - Somerset PA.


----------



## bruno (May 26, 2007)

jus' commutin' in all this good sunny weather the past coupla days with some takin' the long way home an' cuttin' through BU to check out the ladies! man o man, are there some fine lookin' ladies at our boston area centers of higher learnin'!!!:beer::dunce::razz:

been ridin' my rohloff 29er!!!!:beer:

good times!!!!:flag::grin::-D


----------



## cbcbd (May 26, 2007)

Went riding on the road yesterday for the first time since March and after making some bulged-disc-friendly modifications.

44 miles @ 17.1mph avg

I was pretty damn happy with the "results", especially when I couldn't feel shooting pains up my leg this morning - yay!


----------



## marcski (May 27, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Went riding on the road yesterday for the first time since March and after making some bulged-disc-friendly modifications.
> 
> 44 miles @ 17.1mph avg
> 
> I was pretty damn happy with the "results", especially when I couldn't feel shooting pains up my leg this morning - yay!



Nice, where did you do that road riding?  Hills?  

I got out in the woods on wednesday as I said I would for 90 minutes of hard riding.  

Then did 54 miles on Friday down in Florida along A1A, through Palm Beach and down south.  18.3 avg with a 25 mph wind coming in off the ocean...mostly a cross-wind but caught me head-on a bit as I went north.  

Just got out this evening in the woods for a quick non-stop 50 minute ride....didn't want to over do it as I'm hoping to get out tomorrow morning for a good long ride up at Blue Mtn. in Peekskill.


----------



## cbcbd (May 27, 2007)

Today I got out to Trumbull for about 4 hours... hit some new stuff, always good. 
Then I went back to the other side of the river with the girlfriend and we did a leisurely ride up to Monroe and back.



marcski said:


> Nice, where did you do that road riding?  Hills?
> 
> I got out in the woods on wednesday as I said I would for 90 minutes of hard riding.
> 
> ...



Rolling hills of the area. Left from my house in downtown Stamford and went up to Pound Ridge and Bedford,Ny and then made my way back through some choice roads in Greenwich and Stamford.
I suck at hills...

18.3 with nasty wind, nice!!


----------



## marcski (May 28, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Rolling hills of the area. Left from my house in downtown Stamford and went up to Pound Ridge and Bedford,Ny and then made my way back through some choice roads in Greenwich and Stamford.
> I suck at hills...
> 
> 18.3 with nasty wind, nice!!



Those are some nice, big, rolling hills in that area.  We definitely have to hook up for a ride.  (road or mtn).  My buddies and I have never been to Trumbull but hear great things....

Hoping to get to Blue Mtn. in about an hour or so....

Oh, and might have had a big wind..but there are NO hills down in south florida.


----------



## marcski (May 29, 2007)

2 hours of sweet riding at Blue Mtn. in Peekskill yesterday morning.  Hit the Monster, Upper and lower Stinger and then another one or 2. 

Just got back for an early morning road ride. 28 miles at 15.8 on a hilly ride.


----------



## 56fish (May 29, 2007)

Wife & I hit the local rail-trail yesterday for a 25 mile out & back.  Fort Hill to Rockwood - Great Allegheny Passage.  Tune-up for riding sweep next Sat. for a Salvation Army benefit.
Tandems are cool.  We saw another tandem w/train & a triple w/train.  Glad my kid (love her dearly) is out of the house!


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 30, 2007)

*Saturday May 26th*

MTB ride on the Kingdom Trails in East Burke, VT. The trails on the mtn are now open so I parked at The Pub Outback in East Burke Village. Rode the road to the base lodge (378' vert). From there assended single track to the top of the high speed quad and traversed to the mid lodge (541' vert) then assended some more single track to the top of Owls Peak (325' vert). Decended mostly single track back to the base lodge and road back to the Pub. Total vert climbed = 1244' over 3.75 miles. Overall solid conditions (not too wet, not too dry). The decent was the opposite to the numbers above.


----------



## andyzee (May 30, 2007)

Holy chit! The miles and veritical some of you guys are already logging are great, hats off to you!


----------



## MarcHowes (May 30, 2007)

HA! I finally took out my bike and rode around yesterday! This is the first time its been used this year for anything other than calibration/checking to see if it survived storage!

Biked around Mine falls In Nashua for about an hour. Lots of people out, what a nice park. Found a nice bike route to the supermarket too (yay!) 

Felt really good to ride again! Nashua is a bit easier to bike around than at first glance it may seem!


----------



## Goblin84 (May 30, 2007)

MarcHowes-  you a roadie or mtn biker?


----------



## MarcHowes (May 30, 2007)

I have a mountain bike, it sounds like a swarm of bees on the pavement  90% of the time I bike on pavement, usually rail trails or biking back to my car after a hiking traverse.

My bike handles poorly on trails (like root/rock filled trails) so I don't venture onto those much  seems half the time I do the front gear cogs get slammed/bent! grrr!


----------



## Goblin84 (May 30, 2007)

I only ask cause once and a while I make it down your way for road biking


----------



## MarcHowes (May 31, 2007)

Ya saw you were up in Manchvegas and figured as much :lol:


----------



## marcski (May 31, 2007)

28 miles 16.2 mph with about 2500' of climbing on the road today.   Absolutely perfect morning for a ride here in Westchester County.


----------



## Goblin84 (May 31, 2007)

i prefer the term manch-angeles, I think it has a much better ring to it.

Did another 26milers yesterday.  I normally meet up with GSW however cause of my late start I dont know if I can handle the 40+ mile group ride yet


----------



## bruno (Jun 7, 2007)

52 miles yesterday. 10 miles to work and then 42 home. i got lost. not really! took a nice ride in GREAT weather (65 and bright sun!) from newton through neddham, wellesley, weston, lincoln, concord, lexington, arlington, back to my crib in somerville. gonna do it again today in a few hours!!!!:flag::-D:lol::beer:

pick up some beer when i get back to somerville and sit on my back porch and drink it!!

42 miles lets me drink the whole 6 pack.:lol:


----------



## Marc (Jun 7, 2007)

Stats since my season started about a month and a half ago (all solo rides):

464 miles, 29401 ft elevation gain.

Averages:

Average speed: 17 mph
Average ride length: 33 miles
Average elevation gain: 2262 ft
Average elevation gain/mile: 61.42 ft/mile


----------



## marcski (Jun 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> Stats since my season started about a month and a half ago (all solo rides):
> 
> 464 miles, 29401 ft elevation gain.
> 
> ...



Nice rides, Marc.  Do you have a GPS based altimeter?  

I just used Mapmyride and one of my regular rides that I did this morning is about 28.5 miles and has 3044 in elevation gain.  I really had no idea how much I was climbing before that site.  Planning on getting out doing that ride again in the morning before work tomorrow.   I have a slight injury to my left shoulder...need some mild P.T. so I think I might stay off the Mtn. bike for a week or 2 and stay on the road.


----------



## bruno (Jun 8, 2007)

Marc said:


> Stats since my season started about a month and a half ago (all solo rides):
> 
> 464 miles, 29401 ft elevation gain.
> 
> ...



whoa! nice stats man!

52 miles again yesterday for me. exact same ride as i did the day before! a little less sunny, but a great ride all the same! and harpoon IPA for dinner!!!:-D;-):beer::flag::dunce:


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2007)

marcski said:


> Nice rides, Marc.  Do you have a GPS based altimeter?
> 
> I just used Mapmyride and one of my regular rides that I did this morning is about 28.5 miles and has 3044 in elevation gain.  I really had no idea how much I was climbing before that site.  Planning on getting out doing that ride again in the morning before work tomorrow.   I have a slight injury to my left shoulder...need some mild P.T. so I think I might stay off the Mtn. bike for a week or 2 and stay on the road.



I have a barometric altimeter in wrist watch form.  I usually don't ride when there are major weather fronts coming through and I've used it multiple times on the same routes with consistent (+/- 50 feet) results.



bruno said:


> whoa! nice stats man!
> 
> 52 miles again yesterday for me. exact same ride as i did the day before! a little less sunny, but a great ride all the same! and harpoon IPA for dinner!!!:-D;-):beer::flag::dunce:



Thanks bruno.  I really wish it was more.  I'm going to try to get in a 60 miler this afternoon with some good elevation.  I lost a lot of time to rain and sore legs after the Tuckerman trip.  I'm more proud of the elevation gain than anything I guess.  I'd really like to get up over 150 miles/week.


----------



## 56fish (Jun 9, 2007)

Local ride..Somerset PA..from my garage.  11.2 miles, 1498' vert, 11.6 ave/mph (I'm a wimp)....series (6) of short climbs.:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 9, 2007)

First solo ride (no wife) of the season on my road bike. Nice easy 10 miler at 17mph.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 10, 2007)

Average speed: 20 mph
Daily ride distance: 40 miles

Only 4 days to go before the Trek Across Maine. Supposed to be 75° and sunny each day! 

I'm ready!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2007)

I got out on the MTB for the first time in too long again today to celebrate my birthday.  I'm not sure how far I rode but I was on my bike for a hour and a half.  I had a great time even with my semi-OTB incident... 

I'm hoping to get back into a little more regular riding this summer, but it's tough to get away with a new born and two year old at home...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I got out on the MTB for the first time in too long again today to celebrate my birthday. I'm not sure how far I rode but I was on my bike for a hour and a half. I had a great time even with my semi-OTB incident...
> 
> I'm hoping to get back into a little more regular riding this summer, but it's tough to get away with a new born and two year old at home...


 

Hey Brian, 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Happy Birthday!



Thanks!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 11, 2007)

Morning ride before work. 10 miles @ 17.2 mph. Guess ski season is finally over


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Morning ride before work. 10 miles @ 17.2 mph. Guess ski season is finally over



Sucks doesn't it.

I did 80 miles yesterday with 5000 feet of elevation gain at about 16.5 mph.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 11, 2007)

80 miles, not bad.

Ive been cycling a bit...get hurt so i sit for a 2 weeks, ride for a week, sit for 2.  it really is a horrible cycle.   Did 45 miles yesterday and got a nasty tan/burn line from my vest.  I looks really freakin weird.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 11, 2007)

Marc said:


> I did 80 miles yesterday with 5000 feet of elevation gain at about 16.5 mph.


Nice avg on those 80!



Goblin84 said:


> Ive been cycling a bit...get hurt so i sit for a 2 weeks, ride for a week, sit for 2.  it really is a horrible cycle.   Did 45 miles yesterday and got a nasty tan/burn line from my vest.  I looks really freakin weird.


And how are you hurting yourself so much?


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 11, 2007)

i have a bad shoulder.  been putting off surgery (lucky #3) for about a year now.  Cycling hurts a bit but isn't to bad, its only long days in the saddle that it starts to get bad.  It all comes down to me being very stupid.  I am an active person and i simply to stubborn to give up playing ultimate frisbee, swimming, and hockey (laying out in ultimate "tingles" a bit   ).  I'll sublux it in my sleep every now and then...stuff like that.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 11, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> It all comes down to me being very stupid.  I am an active person and i simply to stubborn to give up "fill in the blank"


Looks like I also have that same ailment


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 11, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> 80 miles, not bad.
> 
> Ive been cycling a bit...get hurt so i sit for a 2 weeks, ride for a week, sit for 2.  it really is a horrible cycle.   Did 45 miles yesterday and got a nasty tan/burn line from my vest.  I looks really freakin weird.



Cycling tans are weird. My brother cycled from Connecticut to Californaia one summer and he had a tan back but no tan on his stomach. The front of his thighs were tan but not the back and the front of his shins were not tan but the backs were, all very weird looking. I aslo knew an experienced cyclist that always wore the same size/manufacturer of jersey. When he took off his shirt he looked like he had a perfect white shirt, whart the jersey covered was bright white skin but he had very tan arms and neck.


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2007)

I, too, have bad shoulders.  About 10 years ago arm got tugged backwards in the woods from a poleplant and I developed tendonitis.  Got some P.T. and it got better.  Now, though, I've been feeling it in the left shoulder and then I had a fall right on the same shoulder mtn biking to compound the problem.  I am going to start to some P.T. for the left one like this week.  

But, I've found that they don't bother me too bad with the road bike.  But I have stayed off the mtn bike lately.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2007)

Morning ride before work 10 miles @ 17.5. Speed improving, by next week should get the milage up. That's 30 miles so far this week, it's a start.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 13, 2007)

baby steps andy!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> baby steps andy!


 

Yep, and b4 u know it, u flying :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 14, 2007)

Just got back from road ride... 
51mi @ 17.1mph avg, with 2920ft of ascending... 

whew, I'm beat and need a burger


update with mapmyride log:
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ct/stamford/494193283


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Just got back from road ride...
> 51mi @ 17.1mph avg, with 2920ft of ascending...
> 
> whew, I'm beat and need a burger



Nice.

I did 35 mi at 18.3 mph with 1570 ft gain yesterday.  I ride so much faster when it's cool out.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 15, 2007)

42 miles, only around 1000 ft gain at about 17.8 mph


----------



## andyzee (Jun 18, 2007)

13.5 miles @ 17.6 mph this morning.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2007)

I got in just shy of 2 hours worth of MTBing for Father's Day yesterday.  As usual I have no idea how far I went or how fast, but according to my HRM I burned 1800 calories, my average HR was 153.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 18, 2007)

27 miles yesturday @ 18mph on the dot (weird, thats never happened before)
then an easy 18miles today at 17.8 mph

last two days has been 90 here with a heat index of 100+ ...at least thats what it says on the news.  I wonder what the temp is on the roads (with the heat being reflected right back)


----------



## andyzee (Jun 18, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> 27 miles yesturday @ 18mph on the dot (weird, thats never happened before)
> then an easy 18miles today at 17.8 mph
> 
> last two days has been 90 here with a heat index of 100+ ...at least thats what it says on the news. I wonder what the temp is on the roads (with the heat being reflected right back)


 

Heat never bothered me biking.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 18, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Heat never bothered me biking.



My wife an I rode 41 miles with a bunch of AMC members Saturday, slow probably 15-16 mph average. Then 50 very hilly miles on Sunday at 17.3 mph. it was hot and like idiots we start the ride at about noon, the hottest time of the day.  We both drank 4 large sized water bottles on Sunday; we both carry 2 but stopped at about 27 miles out for refills.  It's amazing how much water you lose on hot days. When you stop for any reason sweat literally pours off of you
I've got to get one of the new computers that shows elevation gain so I can compare just how hilly these rides are, any suggestions?


----------



## Marc (Jun 18, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> My wife an I rode 41 miles with a bunch of AMC members Saturday, slow probably 15-16 mph average. Then 50 very hilly miles on Sunday at 17.3 mph. it was hot and like idiots we start the ride at about noon, the hottest time of the day.  We both drank 4 large sized water bottles on Sunday; we both carry 2 but stopped at about 27 miles out for refills.  It's amazing how much water you lose on hot days. When you stop for any reason sweat literally pours off of you
> I've got to get one of the new computers that shows elevation gain so I can compare just how hilly these rides are, any suggestions?



I use a wrist watch barometric altimeter from Altiwear (bought off SAC for $50).

I bought it in wrist watch form for two reasons-

1) Because I don't use a cyclometer
2) I can take it with me skiing

GPS gives more precise measurements, but barometric altimeters are much smaller and require far less battery power (as they're not receiving any electromagnetic signaling).


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 19, 2007)

Marc said:


> I use a wrist watch barometric altimeter from Altiwear (bought off SAC for $50).


I also use my wrist watch - Highgear Alterra. Once upon a time it was on SAC.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> I also use my wrist watch - Highgear Alterra. Once upon a time it was on SAC.


 
I use my Suunto S6 SAC $162, this one allows you to connect to your PC dl info and draws a graph for you. 

Anyway, slow and lazy today 13.5 @ 17mph. Lost .5 mph from my last ride.


----------



## marcski (Jun 22, 2007)

On a side note....Andy...why is the heart and soul of Killington dead now that ASC is gone?  If anything, it appears to me that hopefully, they'll put it all back now after ASC sucked it all out during the those years.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2007)

marcski said:


> On a side note....Andy...why is the heart and soul of Killington dead now that ASC is gone? If anything, it appears to me that hopefully, they'll put it all back now after ASC sucked it all out during the those years.


 

Just my feeling from seeing the way things are going so far. Killington has been known as the "Beast of the East". For it's snowmaking, long seasons, and terrain. 


Powdr has already stated that they only plan on being opened until the middle of April.
As a result there is no longer a need to make and stockpile snow as was done in the past. Say what you want about ASC, I think they did a good job on making snow. Powdr will make what is needed to get by and that is it.
Terrain at Killington has always been a bit on the wild side. Nothing to substaniate my belief, but I think, Powdr will "Okemify" it.
So, my belief, the Beast is dead.


----------



## marcski (Jun 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Just my feeling from seeing the way things are going so far. Killington has been known as the "Beast of the East". For it's snowmaking, long seasons, and terrain.
> 
> 
> Powdr has already stated that they only plan on being opened until the middle of April.
> ...



I saw the shortened season thread after I posed my question to you.  That is certainly something that takes the capital B out of the Beast of the East.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 24, 2007)

Did the ride4roswell on saturday, a metric ride.  Total 5000 riders showed up for the event and raised 1.5 million dollars for cancer research.

Weather was amazing, started off in the low 60's but warmed up into the 70's, blue bird morning.  Rest stops every ~10 miles with great food and the pb&j's that seem to be at every century ride I do.  I rode with the Niagara Frontier Bicycle Club (http://www.nfbc.com).  If you are ever in western new york and are looking for a group ride looks these guys up!  I had a great time with them and will probably do a few more groups rides on the last few days of my vacation.



oh yeah, my vacation has been a dream.  visiting family out here.  All I do is sleep in, eat lunch, ride for a few hours, eat dinner, go out to bars and repeat....this is truly amazing


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 24, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> Did the ride4roswell on saturday, a metric ride.  Total 5000 riders showed up for the event and raised 1.5 million dollars for cancer research.
> 
> Weather was amazing, started off in the low 60's but warmed up into the 70's, blue bird morning.  Rest stops every ~10 miles with great food and the pb&j's that seem to be at every century ride I do.  I rode with the Niagara Frontier Bicycle Club (http://www.nfbc.com).  If you are ever in western new york and are looking for a group ride looks these guys up!  I had a great time with them and will probably do a few more groups rides on the last few days of my vacation.
> 
> ...



You lucky bastard 
Sounds like a great time. New York State has some great cycling.  
I hope to do the same in a few weeks. My wife and I are taking a week long bike tour in Lancaster County PA then were off to a second week of cycling in Vermont. Eat/Ride/Eat/Sleep.
You know I've taken all types of vacations from several weeks wandering Italy to week long dive trips in remote Caribbean islands but nothing beats road biking vacations! Except possibly skiing.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2007)

I did some more exploring of unmaintained dirt roads to extend my rides yesterday.  I got a late start though so I only had 1.5 hours to ride.  1500 and something calories 157 avg. HR.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 25, 2007)

The weather was awesome for biking this weekend. Did 38 miles Saturday at 17.3 MPH average and 42 miles Sunday at a slow 15.6MPH. Sunday’s ride was something new for us. We did all back roads not even 2 lane state highways. Most of the time we were on rural neighborhood streets with many turns and stops with a good amount of hills too. The endless slowing for stops or turns make a big impact on average MPH but the ride was really nice with almost no cars. I think I'll do this again next weekend. You really can't get into a rhythm and cruise like you can on the state highways, it's more of a leisurely ride.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah, biking vacations are amazing.  Skiing is also up there    Was nice to bike in an organized group.  We kept the speed down pretty low only around 19-20mph in a double pacelane. Me and a few other guys decided to race the last 5 miles in.  Not sure if that was a good idea or not, I could only push it up to 25mph the last few miles and was freaking exhausted.

going to meet up with those guys again tonight, temps have sored though into the upper 80's, supposed to be in the 90's tomorrow


----------



## 56fish (Jun 25, 2007)

6/19 to 6/21:

65 miles; 5500' vt; 14.5 mph avg.  All NEK...242 up to Jay from Westfield & back; Westfield>105>East Hill Rd>100..back way thru Troy home;  Echo Lake Loop (twice) to prep myself for the benefit ride late Aug..shaved 4.5 minutes from last year's dismal time.

First time on my new Pilot frame.  Very nice.


:beer:


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 25, 2007)

looks like a nice ride 56fish.

I just did an easy 30miler with the boys from NFBC, avgs just over 20mph.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 26, 2007)

16.5 miles this morning at 17.2 mph. Nothing like a nice morning ride before work.


----------



## bruno (Jun 26, 2007)

96 miles of urban NYC ridin' sunday and monday. bridges, taxis, central park, prospect park--good times!!!!!!!:smash::-D:lol::???::flag::beer::dunce::blink:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 26, 2007)

bruno said:


> 96 miles of urban NYC ridin' sunday and monday. bridges, taxis, central park, prospect park--good times!!!!!!!:smash::-D:lol::???::flag::beer::dunce::blink:


 
NYC is fun town to peddle around.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 27, 2007)

13.5 miles @ 17.5 mph. baby steps


----------



## andyzee (Jun 30, 2007)

More miles, 33. Slower speed 12 mph average. Biked from Red Bank, NJ to Sandy Hook with my wife. Great ride great weather. Speed wasn't there, but the distance doesn't hurt.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2007)

Another nice Sunday ride for me.  This time I got in 3 hours of a mix of fireroad, unmaintained dirt road, maintained dirt road, and asphalt.  Including a hike-a-bike of a downed tree from the storm that rolled through the area Saturday night.  As usual I have no idea how far I went or how fast.  I do know that it took 2:57 and I burned around 2800 calories with an average BPM of 149.  Which is lower that the last few times out but I also went longer which meant a few more stops, including one for severely cramping legs at 2:30ish...


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 2, 2007)

Got out with my son for a 3 hours of Downhill at Mt. Sneaux yesterday.  trails were in better shape then i've seen them in years.  All i have to say is I need a full suspension bike.


----------



## skizilla (Jul 4, 2007)

*MIlwaukee area ride.*

I am on vacation in milwaukee and just rode about 22 miles next to lake micigan between two towns grafton and Port Washington.  Very nice ride, lake views, farm country, Mc mansions, little traffic, one small hill, and port washington is a fishing tourist town with water fountains and a trail along the harbor. Much better than i expected.  I had to borrow a much smaller bike for this ride though I think i kind of looked like i was on a clown bike or something.


----------



## marcski (Jul 5, 2007)

Been doing mostly road since the shoulder has been hurting the last 4 weeks or so.  Did my normal 28 mile, 3000' climb ride before work on tuesday.  Avg. 15.9.  Then yesterday did 58 miles at 16.9.  (3:23 mins of pedal time, and I was out for only about 3:40 total).   Got to get ready for those 2 century rides i have coming up in August!!!


----------



## bruno (Jul 5, 2007)

39.8 @ 16.8 yesterday mornin' on my geared whip. arlington, lexington, concord, lincoln, weston, etc. perfect ridin'. a lot o' folks out!!

then a lotta ridin' around boston on fixed gear just lookin' at 4th stuff!! good times!!!!

happy everything to everybody!!!:beer::dunce::flag::-D:lol::smash:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2007)

I had a decent MTB ride yesterday, even if the weather didn't want to cooperate. :roll:  I started out meeting up with my Dad who was taking my daughter for a little ride in our trailer on some of the smoother sections of fire road where I ride.  She had fun and I rode with them for a little bit before splitting off the start my ride.

It was over-cast and dreary, but that meant if wasn't too hot.  The weather man said it shouldn't start raining until around 4 and it was noonish so I figured I was safe...  I decided to start the ride out with one of the more decent climbs in the area, which was going good until I dropped the chain off the cassette into the spokes.   Luckily I caught it before any damage was done, unfortunately that set the tone for much of the next hour or so.  I dropped the chain one or two more times and had a couple cases of chain suck when shifting in the granny gear.  I knew my derailuer hanger was bent a bit, but it hadn't been giving me any trouble until now.  A little on the trail 'un-bending' seems to have done the trick for now.  

In the middle of the chain incidents I hit a rock hard enough on a downhill section to make me stop at the bottom to make sure everything was alright.  I noticed the rear wheel was a bit out of true and rubbing on the brakes.  Just when I decided that I would just loosen the brakes a bit and re-tension the wheel at home the tube rapidly let all of it's air out.  To top that off it starting raining right then, damn weather man, it was only around 1.  Luckily I had all the supplies to perform my first trail side tire repair.  Just as I'm finishing up I hear a car coming down the section of pretty washed out unmaintained dirt road that I had just come down.  Eventually I see a guy driving a beat-up Rav4 who's taking is dog for a walk (the dog is walking in front of the car).  I guess the roads aren't as impassable as I thought.  The guy stops and offers assistance and is amazed when I tell him that I just had a flat, and that I had all the stuff to fix it on me.  He also can't believe that it only took a few minutes.  I guess I can't be too surprised that he didn't know too much about bicycles since he uses his car to take it dog for a walk.   I would later see more cars on the dirt roads that I didn't think people really drove on that day, including a mini-van navigating down a section of road that I figured only 4x4's would make it down.

Aside from the those issues the ride went well.  It never rained hard and the woods stayed relatively dry.  I rode for about 2:45 I guess (forgot to start my HRM at first) and burned somewhere above 2200 calories with an average BPM of 141, all the stops really brought that down.

Wow, I didn't mean to write a book on my ride, sorry for the long post!


----------



## Goblin84 (Jul 5, 2007)

so much for actually walking your dog.... America has reached an all new low


I went out for a quick 35 mile ride, total eval only around 2000ft but avg speed was 18.5.   either way half way through I started having pretty bad knee pain on the lateral side of my right knee.  Once next paycheck comes in im going to get refit on my bike.  I am beginning to think god just didnt want me to be active, I swear to god I get injured more times then.... well something that happens a lot


----------



## Marc (Jul 6, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> so much for actually walking your dog.... America has reached an all new low
> 
> 
> I went out for a quick 35 mile ride, total eval only around 2000ft but avg speed was 18.5.   either way half way through I started having pretty bad knee pain on the lateral side of my right knee.  Once next paycheck comes in im going to get refit on my bike.  I am beginning to think god just didnt want me to be active, I swear to god I get injured more times then.... well something that happens a lot



I feel your pain man.  Literally.  I haven't been on a serious ride for 2 weeks now, with pain in my right knee just medial of the patella.  I'm chalking it up to overtraining and probably pushing harder gears than I should.  My gf is a doctoral PT candidate and says the patella might not be tracking correctly.

At any rate, it might not be a fit problem.  Knee pain is a very common cycling affliction, you know that probably better than I do.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2007)

Decent ride this morning (for an old man that is  ) 32 miles @ 17 mph 610 vertical.


----------



## Big Gay Al (Jul 8, 2007)

88.1 miles, 10,500 ft Ascent yesterday. Watched the prologue today, then did a nice easy spin for 20 miles.


----------



## marcski (Jul 8, 2007)

51 miles yesterday in Harriman State Park including the 4.5 mile Bear Mtn. Climb.  About 5-6,000 total vert.  Awesome riding up there...my first time. Will Not be my last!!!

Probably going to go out in the woods this morning.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jul 9, 2007)

no riding yesterday.  instead I sat in front of my tv and dreamed


----------



## Goblin84 (Jul 11, 2007)

one of my regular loops yesterday.  26 miles, 18.5mph avg.  Was drizzling the whole time which made things interesting.  Rode with a guy for a couple miles, on an old beater steel frame downshifters, no shirt, no helmet, just a headband.  He was a real nice guy and kept a solid pace


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 11, 2007)

Rode the mtb for the first time in a long time last night with my new light... awesome stuff, except that the chain kept "skipping" on my 5th and 6th cog... ugh.


----------



## marcski (Jul 11, 2007)

What light did you get? 

Did my normal 30 mile loop this morning before work.  Not quite as hot as its been the last few days but it was humid out there....Good for losing that body weight. 

Any of you been watching the Tour on Vs.?  I didn't even watch the All-Star game last night..was dreaming about not being nervous riding in a peloton of over 100 riders.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 11, 2007)

marcski said:


> What light did you get?


LIght & Motion Solo Logic Li-Ion

Pretty happy with it so far... has opened up a whole new window for riding


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 13, 2007)

Went for another hour long night ride tonight in the woods... man, I'm really digging this light - I can ride anytime now!! Woo


----------



## bruno (Jul 13, 2007)

62.5 yesterday. commute then a nice 40 miler out in concord carlisle, etc. great day!!! cool and little humidity!!!:beer::razz::flag::-o:roll:


----------



## marcski (Jul 13, 2007)

Great weather this morning for my regular 30 mile pre-work morning loop.  Upto 16.6 mph with lots of hills.   My heart-rate monitor/altimeter came last night, so I'm psyched to get it going tonight for this weekend's rides...to finally get some accurate vertical footage for my rides.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2007)

marcski said:


> My heart-rate monitor/altimeter came last night, so I'm psyched to get it going tonight for this weekend's rides...to finally get some accurate vertical footage for my rides.



What did you get?


----------



## marcski (Jul 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> What did you get?



http://www.suuntowatches.com/Suunto-X3HR.pro


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 16, 2007)

Went out on the mtb with a friend on Sat for around 5 hours to show him Trumbull's valley. Lots of good times and lots of riding all over... found some new rollers and other lines. nice


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2007)

I finally got back out on the MTB Sunday.  I did some exploring in the Nepaug State Forest.  It was my first time in there and I went in without any real clue as to where I was going.  I rode for about 2 hours but never got too far away from the trail head since I was by myself and didn't want to get too lost.  I found some pretty cool stuff, and some stuff that's above my ability right now, including a bunch of stunts and stuff that I don't have much interest in.  I'll definitely be back there to do some more exploring.

Anyway, a little over 2 hours with a lot of stops trying to decide which way to go or how much longer to follow the unknown trail deeper into the unknown.  Average BPM of 148 which I thought was pretty good considering all the stops, 2128 calories burned.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Went out mtbing on Saturday too... twice.  Once at an undisclosed location with some awesome trails and pretty cool stunts.  I don't have the balls for drops much more than 3 feet.  I think I'd be more comfortable with some Rhino Lite's but I still fear breaking something.  My FS is really geared towards XC riding.

Did hit up some very cool ramp and tree/balance stunts though.  That stuff is starting to get addicting.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Did hit up some very cool ramp and tree/balance stunts though.  That stuff is starting to get addicting.


Yeah, I'm digging more and more and trying to get into more log riding. I still suck and constantly freeze up or bail out prematurely... but it's fun stuff.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Yeah, I'm digging more and more and trying to get into more log riding. I still suck and constantly freeze up or bail out prematurely... but it's fun stuff.



It is, because it's such a mental thing I think.  The first time I road one of the logs (about 30') all the way I was just focused on thinking "alright, this time I'm just going to ride it."  You really can't think about falling.

I was much more successful after I lowered my seat by about 8" too 




It's the same mentality for big drops too I guess... but they're reallly scary! :dunce:


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Pricepoint is selling Sun Rhyno Lite's for $23/rim.




HMMMM.......


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2007)

I could see myself getting into some stunts like log rides.  Most of what I found Sunday was wooden and dirt ramps/drops.  Nothing real crazy looking, but way more than I felt comfortable doing on my hard tail.  I'm sure my stock wheels are thanking my 230lb ass for skipping them too...


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I could see myself getting into some stunts like log rides.  Most of what I found Sunday was wooden and dirt ramps/drops.  Nothing real crazy looking, but way more than I felt comfortable doing on my hard tail.  I'm sure my stock wheels are thanking my 230lb ass for skipping them too...



Brian, I'd serious consider those Rhyno Lite rims.  They're not a bad weight for a nearly DH-tough rim to boot.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Brian, I'd serious consider those Rhyno Lite rims.  They're not a bad weight for a nearly DH-tough rim to boot.



Hmmm... Very tempting indeed....


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> My FS is really geared towards XC riding.


I hear ya... although a friend of mine with a hardtail Specialized Rockhopper has followed me on every drop I've gone off - nastiest probably being a 4' onto flat landing. I'm amazed every time I check his rims and they look pretty true.

He is a pretty tiny guy, though - prob weighs near 140lb if that.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> I hear ya... although a friend of mine with a hardtail Specialized Rockhopper has followed me on every drop I've gone off - nastiest probably being a 4' onto flat landing. I'm amazed every time I check his rims and they look pretty true.
> 
> He is a pretty tiny guy, though - prob weighs near 140lb if that.



That's what I ride, but I'm no tiny guy, as stated above.   The biggest air I've ever gotten is launching off of water bars at my local riding spot.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's what I ride, but I'm no tiny guy, as stated above.  The biggest air I've ever gotten is launching off of water bars at my local riding spot.


 
Brian, the place you described sounded interesting so I did a search on it. Dude, be careful!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Brian, the place you described sounded interesting so I did a search on it. Dude, be careful!



Thanks for the heads up.  That site is my main source of info.  I wished I had taken a better look at their maps before I headed out though.  Believe me I looked like a total (insert MTB equivalent to gaper here) out there, even walking down a few narrow, twisty, and/or rooty steep downhills.   Kinda of embarrassing since they were all pretty short, but I was trying to be safe since I was alone.   Not to mention I rode around in circles for 2 hours...

EDIT: I think for the most part those "You can really hurt yourself" ratings are on the jumps and drops in there, which I was avoiding like the plague.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for the heads up. That site is my main source of info. I wished I had taken a better look at their maps before I headed out though. Believe me I looked like a total (insert MTB equivalent to gaper here) out there, even walking down a few narrow, twisty, and/or rooty steep downhills.  Kinda of embarrassing since they were all pretty short, but I was trying to be safe since I was alone.  Not to mention I rode around in circles for 2 hours...
> 
> EDIT: I think for the most part those "You can really hurt yourself" ratings are on the jumps and drops in there, which I was avoiding like the plague.


 

They had some nice photos on that site as well, looked pretty interestiing.

In my case, got in a simple 13.3 miles this morning on the road @ 17.2 miles. Nothing like a morning workout to make you feel good the rest of the day!


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, I haven't posted in this thread in quite some time, so here is my season overview so far:
~1300 miles total
- CRW spring century in May (~18.5 mph)
- Harpoon Brewery 2 Brewery in June (136 miles, ~18 mph)
- Climb to the Clouds this past Sunday (6000+ feet of climbing, ~17 mph)

I try to get to the NEBC hill ride on some Wednesdays and the CRW fitness ride most Thursdays.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jul 21, 2007)

bonked in a big bad way yesterday.  everyone remember to eat dinner the day before you ride ok?


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 22, 2007)

Today I went for two rides. 
One 33mi @ 16.1mph with 2200ft gain to Trumbull to visit my parents for Dad's b-day,
another 33mi @ 15.8mph (at night) on the way back to Stamford.

As I pulled in to my driveway my light dimmed down to the lower setting (it does this automatically when the battery is about to run out)... whew, close... especially since I forgot to pack my extra headlamp.

I am freakin' beat... 

Now, these times seem like they suck and it's kind of low for me for only 30mi.. but I ran 7 mi yesterday after not having run for a month... and the last time I rode my road bike was on 6/14... so I'm pretty damn happy with those numbers... and it was a fun ride


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2007)

Went for a century ride yesterday.  100 miles on the dot, 6000 feet vertical, 16 mph.

My knee was feeling better, but now it's sore again.  I kinda had to make sure I could do a century though for the upcoming PMC.  I can handle it aerobically, but feck.  I'm thinkin' I've got tendinitis in the knee, so that blows.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 23, 2007)

dude, nice avg on that century... and with 6000ft gain


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2007)

I got out for a MTB ride with my Dad in Nepaug yesterday.  Great day for riding and I was able to explore a bit more.  I'm starting to be able to put together some pieces of the puzzle...


----------



## marcski (Jul 24, 2007)

Did 80 miles with about 4100 feet of climbing all over north bergen county and rockland county on sat.  Beautiful weather and a great ride...15.4 avg.  I took a little off, as I rode with my father-in-law and I wanted to pace myself as this was my longest ride to date.  My previous high mileage was 64. (limited more due to time constraints than anything else).  Then woke up on sunday and did my normal ride at 16.1, which is about 30 miles and 2000' of climbing.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2007)

marcski said:


> Did 80 miles with about 4100 feet of climbing all over north bergen county and rockland county on sat. Beautiful weather and a great ride...15.4 avg. I took a little off, as I rode with my father-in-law and I wanted to pace myself as this was my longest ride to date. My previous high mileage was 64. (limited more due to time constraints than anything else). Then woke up on sunday and did my normal ride at 16.1, which is about 30 miles and 2000' of climbing.


 

Used to love Bergen County for biking. You do 9W?

I got in 16.5 miles this morning at 17.5 MPH.


----------



## marcski (Jul 25, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Used to love Bergen County for biking. You do 9W?
> 
> I got in 16.5 miles this morning at 17.5 MPH.



Actually, we try to stay away from 9W due to the high volume of traffic...But we were on it for about 5 miles or so, including a big climb.

I got out today for my regular ride, about 30 miles, 1900 feet of climbing with a 16.8 avg.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jul 26, 2007)

Did 45 mile group ride yesterday at around 20mph avg.  Was pretty flat only around a 2000ft elevation gain.

about 9 of us in the group.  We warmed up for the first 10 miles and then it just seemed like there was always someone going off the front which made for a very interesting ride.  The last few miles was just spinning which brought our avg speed down a ton.  This was my first group ride in a LONG time so I was a little rusty on group etiquette. 

Group ride = fun


----------



## marcski (Jul 28, 2007)

Let's see....Did my regular 30 mile 2000' ride on tuesday and thursday nights.

Then went mtn biking last night for only an hour..(it got dark and I still don't have a light).  

Then did 60 miles on the road today in Bergen and Rockland Counties again....and this time, Andyzee....we did about 10 miles along 9W...I have to admit, it was nice and smooth since being repaved last year....

If the weather holds out tomorrow...my plan is to do my regular ride in the morning and then head out into the woods in the P.M.  (have to take advantage of the wife being away with the kids!)


----------



## marcski (Aug 1, 2007)

O.k. on second thought...with the wife and kids away and after riding 60 miles on saturday....I stayed horizontal most of sunday and took it easy.

But, I did get out for my "regular ride" (30 or so miles about 2000' of climbing) yesterday and this morning.  I had to be somewhere for work, so I was in the saddle at 6:15 and 6:10 a.m. the last 2 mornings.  Back by 8. In the car and showered by 8:30 to make my 9:30 appointments.


----------



## Goblin84 (Aug 2, 2007)

ahhhh this is killing me guys!  I am changing jobs and moving from NH to NY.  I have had NO time to ride.  I did the one group ride last week but that is really it.

I need to get out more!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2007)

I finally got out on the MTB again for a couple of hours on Sunday.  I did some more exploring at Nepaug and found some pretty good stuff.  I would have gone for longer than two hours, but I ran out of water right when I got to the bottom of this rather large hill that I would have to climb back up at some point or another.  I decided to head right back up the hill and back to the car.  I was carrying a little less water than normal because I always have a bunch left over in my hydro pack, guess I could have used that extra yesterday... :roll:

It was a great ride otherwise though, and a perfect day to be cycling in CT.


----------



## marcski (Aug 7, 2007)

Got out on the Mtn bike for about an hour and a half of a good hilly ride on friday morning before work.  Then did 46 miles on sat. with about 2600' of climbing at a 17.1 pace.  Did my regular 30 mile/1900' ride on sunday morning and again this morning before work.  Gave the legs a rest yesterday.  

On Friday, my mtn bike...which is just a trail bike, not even a big burly DH'er felt like a Harley after spending so much time on my road bike lately.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 13, 2007)

Got out on the road bike on Sat for my 24 mile loop @17.9 - I think the elevation for that ride is 2200'... I forgot to take my watch along.

It was one of those days where it felt like I was towing someone.

After that I went for an 1h30m mtb ride. And yeah, that bike felt even clunkier and heavier. I wasn't all XC so I took it easy and stopped more than usual.


----------



## aveski2000 (Aug 13, 2007)

24 Hours of Great Glen this past weekend. Four laps @ 8.5 miles per = 34 miles or so. Great weather and a good time was had by all.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2007)

I went for a nice MTB ride after work for about 1.5 hours.  I really have to get some sort of cycling computer so I know how far I actually went.  I purposely picked a route that had lots of climbing, so now I'm tired and going (back) to bed.


----------



## marcski (Aug 17, 2007)

i haven't checked into the this thread and/or logged my rides in a while.  Did 50 on the road on sat, 1.5 hours in the woods on sun, my regular road: 28 miler/1900' climbing on tues morning, a short 1 hour ride on wednesday morning in the woods with 3 nice hills and then 1.5 hours in the woods this morning and I redid the big hill loop after my buddies left for work.  

Tomorrow planning a supposedly beautiful 80 mile ride up the west side of the hudson valley over the Beacon bridge and then down the east side of the hudson valley and back over the Bear Mtn Bridge to a buddy's house, where we're starting from.  I'm psyched for this one!


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Bike Log check in*

37 Monday (8/13), 50 Tuesday(8/14), 50 Wednesday(8/15).  Lots of big hills.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 18, 2007)

Not riding anywhere near as much this year as last, been getting into hiking much more and now with changing jobs I've been a bit preoccupied. But, did get in 33 miles on the D&R trail today with V and 4 friends, was a nice day for it. Rode our bikes from Frenchtown, NJ down to New Hope, Pa. Walked around a bit, had lunch on the river and stopped at a micro brewery where we sampled some brew and rode the 16 miles back :lol:


----------



## marcski (Aug 18, 2007)

marcski said:


> Tomorrow planning a supposedly beautiful 80 mile ride up the west side of the hudson valley over the Beacon bridge and then down the east side of the hudson valley and back over the Bear Mtn Bridge to a buddy's house, where we're starting from.  I'm psyched for this one!



Gorgeous day for a ride.  A bit windy..but the views were spectacular.  Rode up Rt. 218 into Newburgh.  If you're not familiar with this road, it runs along the eastern flank of, I think, Storm King Mtn, right above the hudson, looking directly across at Breakneck Ridge, which Andyzee has recently posted hike reports of.  I will try to get a picture up on here from today once I get it emailed to me.  Ended up about 77 miles with 5250 in elevation gain at 15.6.  (with a nice lunch break).


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2007)

Got out on the MTB again yesterday.  I did some more exploring in Nepaug state forest and found some really cool single track, as well as some stuff that was way over my head.  My pace was pretty slow since I kept stopping to try and figure out where I was, but I rode for over 2.5 hours total.  I had trouble getting going at the beginning of the ride, like I had never rode before.  It got a little better once warmed up, but I never felt like I got a good rhythm going with all the stopping.  I cleaned some logs and other technical sections that I had previously walked over so that made me feel good.  All in all a pretty good ride, the weather was just about perfect.


----------



## marcski (Aug 31, 2007)

Last Sunday, I did my first Century ride at the Lance Armstrong Livestrong Ride in Philly.  It was awesome, great support and rest stops and beautiful scenery, the ride was west of philly through lots of hills (over 7000' of vert), farmland.  I averaged over 15 mph, I was happy.  

Since then I've been on vacation and have road every day:

Mon:  28 miles
Tues:  38
Wed:   40
Thurs:  33
Fri:      38

277 miles while on my vacation week.


----------



## marcski (Sep 2, 2007)

2 hours at Mianus this afternoon.  I haven't been to that place in about 8-10 years.  It did get eroded some and it has a ton more trail signs.  It is fun, but no real extended climbs.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2007)

I got out for about 45 minutes yesterday at my local fire road place.  It was nice to finally get back out again after not being on the bike for 2 weeks.  I'm hoping to get back out again today, but I don't if that's going to happen...


----------



## marcski (Sep 3, 2007)

Local woods ride today.  Didnt' have much time.  57 mins, 980' of climbing.  Got the ole ticker upto 180.  Basically non-stop, 4 big hills, with a few single tracks in between.  I don't know how many miles....More of a hill ride today.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2007)

marcski said:


> Local woods ride today.  Didnt' have much time.  57 mins, 980' of climbing.  Got the ole ticker upto 180.  Basically non-stop, 4 big hills, with a few single tracks in between.  I don't know how many miles....More of a hill ride today.



Sounds similar to my ride; 70 minutes, 181 max HR, avg 154.  I don't know how much I climbed though and I wish I could claim it was basically non-stop, I guess I stopped like 4 times and slowed to a crawl at the top of climbs a few times.  I went after as many hills as my limited time would allow.  No ST in my ride at all though, all DT and dirt roads.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 3, 2007)

The last 3 days have been some of the nicest weather wise I've ever seen on a holiday weekend! 75-80 degrees and dry. Got in 3-days of road riding with my wife. Saturday 39 miles, Sunday 57 miles and an easy 20 today. A nice warm up to the 3 century rides we'll be doing in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 5, 2007)

DId a loop from LP to Jay To keene and bacl to LP this weekend.  That hill between Keene and LP is something else.  It took me an hour and 10 minutes to go 14 miles.


----------



## marcski (Sep 5, 2007)

Did that same hill ride i did on monday.  about 51 mins, 4 large hills, a bit less than a 1000' vert climbing with some single track thrown in.  Can't wait to get the roadie back today so i can ride it tomorrow a.m.


----------



## marcski (Sep 6, 2007)

Regular road ride today...28 miles, 1900' of climbing.  1 hour 42 mins.  16.6 avg.  A bit slow....but first road ride in 6 days and first one with hills in 12.


----------



## marcski (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in the woods this a.m.   Was in there for a good 90 minutes today.   A good mix of techy, single track and some good hills.  I cleaned my road ride last night....It's looking all shiny and smells from lube.  Can't wait to get on it for tomorrow's ride!


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 9, 2007)

Century ride today in MA and RI. 101.25 miles in just over 6 hours. 16.9 MPH average. Nice day overall but there were some headwinds.


----------



## 56fish (Sep 9, 2007)

Been a while since posting. In the Kingdom for the month of Aug.  Internet connection w/old laptop & cel phone...19kbps

Anyhow: rode my second (15th annual) Echo Lake (all dirt) Road Race..took 2/7 in my 50-59 age group. Broke 40 mins.  Hoping for 37:30 next year.

Did a bunch of riding around Jay; 242, 100, 101 & 105.  242 just west of Jay is brutal (knocked my front wheel out of true bigtime descending @ 35mph) coming down the hill - the dirt roads over at Echo Lake were much smoother.  

Did 227 miles w/ 29K feet of climbing.  Averaging 14+/- mph.

Just did my local ride from the shop to top of Hidden Valley & back..(SW PA)...18 miles, 2200 feet of climbing.  1:20.

Lovin' my Pilot 5.9:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 9, 2007)

23 miles around the Great Swamp in NJ today. Hot, humid, but a nice ride. Also, got in 33 miles on the D&R trail last Saturday from Frenchtown, NJ to Lamebertville,NJ and then walked across to New Hope, PA, grabbed some lunch. On the way back at Lambertville, we stopped at a micro brewery and sampled some fine beer, you get like 4 small cups for a buck. It seemed to give V more energy and she led the whole crew back all the way the back.


----------



## marcski (Sep 10, 2007)

46 miles on Saturday with the fatherinlaw.  Not that speedy, but I had to take it a bit easy on the old guy.  LOL. He is amazing, 60 and ill with the big C, but still rides up the hills. He did 46 with me on sat and then another 50 yesterday. 

I was "on duty" with the kids yesterday, so didn't get out, but did get out for my regular ride this morning. 28 miles, 1900' of climbing, 17.0 mph.  Got some new rubber for the road bike, Continental Grand Prix 4000's.  Felt nice and smooth out there today.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 12, 2007)

marcski said:


> 46 miles on Saturday with the fatherinlaw.  Not that speedy, but I had to take it a bit easy on the old guy.  LOL. He is amazing, 60 and ill with the big C, but still rides up the hills. He did 46 with me on sat and then another 50 yesterday.
> 
> I was "on duty" with the kids yesterday, so didn't get out, but did get out for my regular ride this morning. 28 miles, 1900' of climbing, 17.0 mph.  Got some new rubber for the road bike, Continental Grand Prix 4000's.  Felt nice and smooth out there today.



You'll love those GP 4000s. I've been using them for the last 2-3 years and they're the best road clincher ever. Since my wife and I switched to these we only had one flat between the two of us and that was by hitting a rather large rock. We must have ridden at least  8000-10000 miles using this brand. Keep your inflations up and you should get 2500+ miles out of them if you don't hit anything.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

Got out last Friday for a ride in the woods after work.  I rode for about 1:15 I think.  I had a couple of hours Sunday morning to get back out, 1:50 or so of riding.  It was a little nippy Sunday morning.


----------



## marcski (Sep 18, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> You'll love those GP 4000s. I've been using them for the last 2-3 years and they're the best road clincher ever. Since my wife and I switched to these we only had one flat between the two of us and that was by hitting a rather large rock. We must have ridden at least  8000-10000 miles using this brand. Keep your inflations up and you should get 2500+ miles out of them if you don't hit anything.



I hope to get more than 2500, I got about 2200 on the stock non-reinforced Michelins that came with my bike. They definitely feel smoother than my last ones.


----------



## marcski (Sep 18, 2007)

Got out for the regular 28 mile road ride on sunday...and that was after camping on sat night....not such an easy feat for this 40 y.o.  lol.

Then got out this morning in the woods before work for about 1:15.  Great ride in some nice cool weather.  Planning on getting back in the woods tomorrow morning.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2007)

Got out for an hour in the woods after work today.  Fairly mellow pace overall, but I did push it a bit in some sections..


----------



## marcski (Sep 19, 2007)

Just got back from being out again this morning in the woods with 2 buddies.  Great riding weather.  We rode pretty hard for a good hour.....and now I must head to work.  I would have much rather spent another hour or 2 in the woods!!!


----------



## marcski (Sep 20, 2007)

1:15 in the woods again this morning before work.  Great...riding weather lately.  Although, it's getting warm again.....I think I'm going to head out on the road tomorrow morning after being in the woods the last three mornings.


----------



## bruno (Sep 22, 2007)

by the end o' october i'll have about 9000 mile for the year.:lol::dunce::beer::flag:


----------



## marcski (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome back Bruno....Been a while...was wondering where you've been.

9000 is a nice number.  I think I'll have about 3000 on the road and I don't really know how many miles in the woods.  I'll have to think about it and try to come up with a decent approximation of my woods mileage.


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2007)

Just got back from my usual road ride.  28 miles, 1900' of climb and 16.6 mph today.   I ate too much before the ride...slowed me down some..and I"m hurting now!


----------



## skizilla (Sep 24, 2007)

*Cape Cod Dunes Bike trail*

I road the cape cod provincetown dunes bike trail this weekend.  Abot 8 miles of paved trails that undualte up and down a sand dunes and beach forests just a mile outside of province town.  
UnBelievaly good.  They were so much fun ki9nd of like riding a roller coaster.  I did it about ten years ago in november and it was even better cause their were fewer people in my way.  Really an unusual treat I highly reccomend it.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 24, 2007)

another Century ride with my wife on Saturday. The Seacost Century in Hampton Beach NH. Finished in just over 6 hours in foggy/overcast skys. Nice leisurely ride on the coast and incredibly flat too. A bid of a headwinbd on the last 10-20 miles though.
Sunday we thought about doing the century or at least the metric Century option again since this event is held both days but instead we joinded a bunch of others and did a nice ride from Hampton Beach to Newburyport Mass for breakfast then on to the Plum island Bird Sanctuary and back to Hampton beach. Just about 35 miles or so.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2007)

skizilla said:


> I road the cape cod provincetown dunes bike trail this weekend. Abot 8 miles of paved trails that undualte up and down a sand dunes and beach forests just a mile outside of province town.
> UnBelievaly good. They were so much fun ki9nd of like riding a roller coaster. I did it about ten years ago in november and it was even better cause their were fewer people in my way. Really an unusual treat I highly reccomend it.


 
One of my favorite. I normally do the dunes Herrring Beach, P-town and then back to the car.


Got in 32.5 miles today at 16.5 mph. Perfect day for a ride!


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2007)

65 Minutes of hard riding in the woods this morning.  Had to get to work somewhat early for me...so couldn't make it longer.  It's also going to be hard to get out before work soon....its pretty dark these days at 7...and that's before we "fall backward" next month.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2007)

bruno said:


> by the end o' october i'll have about 9000 mile for the year.:lol::dunce::beer::flag:


 
FU!  :lol:


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 25, 2007)

bruno said:


> by the end o' october i'll have about 9000 mile for the year.:lol::dunce::beer::flag:



9000 miles, wow are you a racer? Do you ride year round or just do a lot of miles in the good months? I don't think I've ever broken 6000 miles / year and that was about 20 years ago when I was young and lived in a condo. Every year I it seems it's more difficult to find the time to ride. The last few years I was racing cars in autocross events on weekends so that took away even more time from riding on the weekends when I usually put in the big miles. This year I quit car racing so I could ride more and lose the weight I'd gained too. This year I'll probably do between 3500-4500 miles but next year I'd like to do at least 5000


----------



## marcski (Sep 26, 2007)

Another 65 minutes in the woods this morning before work.  Lots of hills.  I'm hoping to get out on the road tomorrow morning before work....Just don't know yet what my morning is looking like.


----------



## marcski (Sep 28, 2007)

Yesterday my alarm went off at 6:15 but I couldn't move slept till 9 so no road ride yesterday morning.. But today was a good 60 mins in the woods for our regular Fri morning ride. A bit wet so we stayed off the slick rocks and did a hill climb ride. Definitely hitting the road tomorrow weather is supposed to be perfect this weekend.


----------



## marcski (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautiful day here......a bit breezy....have to take the daughter to a b-day party later, so couldn't do a long ride...just did my regular road ride.  28 miles, 1900' of climbing.  16.8 mph today, I was pretty psyched with that, considering the strong winds...  I'm pooped.  My avg. heart rate was 161, (over 100 mins) maxed at 181.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 29, 2007)

Wednesday, had some work to do from home, but was too nice out not to take advantage off. So, got in a 15 mile ride at about 16.3 mph.


----------



## marcski (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out to Graham Hills Park on sunday...didn't have too much time, as  we took the kiddies apple picking...but still got about 75 minutes out there.  

Then was out in the local woods this morning for a fast 60 minutes. Did lots of hills, non-stop.  

Hopefully getting up tomorrow for another hour + in the local woods before work.


----------



## marcski (Oct 3, 2007)

Was out in the woods again this morning for 75 mins.  Good ride with 2 other buddies.  Hot and humid this morning with fog.


----------



## marcski (Oct 4, 2007)

The regular road ride this morning.  28 miles, 1900' of vert., avg. spd: 17.0 mph.  I was pretty pleased with the speed, considering I only had less than 6 hours of sleep....

The only bad thing....its the 4th of October, I got on the bike at about 7 and I was wearing shorts and one of my light summer short sleeve riding shirts......Doesn't bode well for early season skiing.....(no pun intended).  If it stays this warm, I might have to bring that 2nd water bottle with me again...I only had one swig left when I finished.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 4, 2007)

been an aweful summer for riding..just havent gotten out...hoping for a nice long ride Suday AM....


----------



## marcski (Oct 5, 2007)

Got out for a short 45 minute ride in the woods this morning with 2 buddies.  I was pooped.  Not enough sleep this week.  If I wasn't meeting my buds, there was no way I was going to get out of bed to ride this morning.

I got out on the bike 4 days this week before work.  Not too shabby, if I do say so myself.   Going to be a nice, warm weekend, I'll be out both days on the bike.  Now just bring on the colder temps and snow...I'm so ready in more ways than one for the ski season!


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 5, 2007)

Went for a quick 45 min ride last night on the mtb at Mianus... hadn't been out in a loooong time... so glad I have my light, it's getting dark fast!


----------



## marcski (Oct 5, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Went for a quick 45 min ride last night on the mtb at Mianus... hadn't been out in a loooong time... so glad I have my light, it's getting dark fast!



Yeah, I bet you are....I think I need a light for the morning rides as well.   With daylight savings not ending or starting whichever, until the first week in november, its pretty dark in the mornings.....Sunrise isn't going to be until about 7:20 or so in the next few weeks, right before the change.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2007)

I FINALLY got out for a ride again yesterday in the woods.  I was out for about 1 hour with a few more stops then I would have liked, but I'll take what I can get at this point!


----------



## marcski (Oct 6, 2007)

Got out for my regular ride late this afternoon/early evening.  28 miles, 1900' of vert climbing and I shattered my avg speed record for the ride, which was 17.1 and today I got it upto 17.5.  I also hit a new max heart rate of 184 and averaged 166.  

But, I got back at 6:30 this evening and was wearing my absolute lightest biking shirt I own.  Yes, W, global warming is a myth.


----------



## marcski (Oct 7, 2007)

Short 50 minute "recovery" ride in the woods this afternoon.  Mostly Hills ride, probably 1000' of vert.  Super hot like the middle of summer.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 7, 2007)

Hadn't been out on the road bike since... I don't remember.
Wanted a long ride today to enjoy the nice weather but wanted to take it easy.
So did 50 miles @ 15.5mph and stopped twice during to visit friends along the way for a few. Nice to be back out.



marcski said:


> Yeah, I bet you are....I think I need a light for the morning rides as well.


Yeah, a light it going to change this fall season for me. I can feel it and am psyched - I rarely have time to ride on the weekends so I only have before and after work to ride... and soon it's going to be dark except for during the work day - a time of year that really bums me out because it usually keeps me inside. 
I think you should ask for an early Xmas/Hannukah/Quanza present?


----------



## marcski (Oct 8, 2007)

got out on the road this morning for my regular ride. 28 miles, 1900 of vert.  17.2 mph avg today.  Great ride.  Warm weather...still only in a light short sleeved jersey and shorts at 7 a.m. on October 8....crazy!


----------



## bruno (Oct 11, 2007)

on my way to work this morning (in shorts and a t-shirt on 11 october!! a little drizzly though) my odometer turned up 7777.7 on my iro fixed gear. i love that kinda stuff. numbers i mean.:flag::smash::lol:;-):beer::dunce:


----------



## marcski (Oct 12, 2007)

bruno said:


> on my way to work this morning (in shorts and a t-shirt on 11 october!! a little drizzly though) my odometer turned up 7777.7 on my iro fixed gear. i love that kinda stuff. numbers i mean.:flag::smash::lol:;-):beer::dunce:



Bruno...missed your bike trip logs....Its been a while since you've posted here.  

I got out yesterday in the woods for an hour.  A bit wet, but no rain at the time.  Stayed off most of the slick rocks...did a few hill climbs...probably about 1000' vert...not bad especially since I didn't stop, except to get that big stick out of my derailleur.


----------



## bruno (Oct 13, 2007)

43 miles yesterday commutin' and goin' out to natick, ma to brew pumpkin ale with my boyz big nude mike and matty d. then back to needham to big nude's crib to watch da sox spank the indians. then back to somerville in the dark after the game. a li'l cool ridin' home but it felt good! on my fixedgear.:flag:;-):dunce::beer:

boy o boy do i dig this time o' year!


----------



## marcski (Oct 14, 2007)

Regular road ride yesterday, 28 miles, 1900'. 17.2 mph with a nice wind....the cool temps help keep me moving.

Just got back from a quick ride (55mins) in the woods.  Did the hill ride, 1000' vert. plus a few short single tracks. Didn't stop, except to pick myself off the trail after a header going down a short, steep shoot.  Had a bit too much speed, got off the only line in this little shoot and couldn't get the front tire over a nice big rock.  No blood.


----------



## bruno (Oct 17, 2007)

i've gone over to the dark side for the last coupla days ridin' my GEARED whip! feels weird ridin' a freewheel after rockin' fixed all the time. fun though. about 50 miles on monday, 35 miles yesterday. rode it into work today!!!:flag::beer:


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 17, 2007)

Rode the mtb last night from around 6:30-8. Fun riding in the leaves, and now with some of them gone it was a little bit brighter later.
My chain broke at the weak link I was aware of and fixed it and babied it for the rest of the night... I guess I have to just suck it up and get some new cogs and a chain.


----------



## marcski (Oct 17, 2007)

Did the regular road ride yesterday morning.  17.4 mph an awesome cool morning ride.   A medium weight jersey and a windvest, tights and toe warmers.  Felt so good out there. 

Today was in the woods this morning for about an hour, from 7-8.  Man its dark out there these days...espeically in the woods.  Couldn't really see that well until about 7:15 or so.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 18, 2007)

heading out tonight mtn 730-until the lights go out...will report tomorrow


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 19, 2007)

great ride last night 830pm-930pm then a few pints afterwards.....was warm, muggy, felt great out there...love night riding in the woods!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2007)

I started my last post like this, but since it was the same ride I'll post it again...

I FINALLY got out for a ride again yesterday in the woods. I was out for about 1 hour with a few more stops then I would have liked, but I'll take what I can get at this point!


----------



## bruno (Oct 20, 2007)

regular ol' commutin' (23 mile r/t) the past 2 rainy kinda muggy days on my rain fixed gear after some real good rides on my ti geared road whip. that's ok, it's nice and warm and the next few days are gonna be sunny and PERFECT!!!!!!!!

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!:dunce::beer::flag::lol:8)


----------



## marcski (Oct 20, 2007)

After not riding since Wednesday in the woods, I got out and did the regular road ride today.  Kind of breezy and that kept my avg down to 16.9.  But I was once again riding in just shorts and a very light summer short sleeved jersey.  What's up with that on Oct. 20?  

Hopefully going to get out again tomorrow on the road.


----------



## marcski (Oct 21, 2007)

Another regular road ride...I think it was even warmer today!  Got the avg. back up to 17.4 and now Just got home and CBS TV has some mtn biking racing on.  NICE!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2007)

Got out today for a ride in the woods again.  Felt great, about 1:40 with a few small breaks.


----------



## bruno (Oct 25, 2007)

just to keep it goin'--35 miles yesterday fixed commutin' and errands. t-shirt and arm warmers on 24 october!

on my geared road whip today!:beer::dunce::flag::-D


----------



## bruno (Oct 26, 2007)

40 miles yesterday commutin' and errands. great fall day!!!!:flag::beer::lol:


----------



## marcski (Oct 26, 2007)

On Tuesday I saw the sunrise in the woods at a few minutes after 7.  Did the usual hour ride.  

Got out for about 45 minutes on Wednesday for a wet ride.  Woods were wet but not raining when I started and then the rains came down hard and i headed in after about 45 minutes.  

Noiw, I Just got back from a 55 minute ride in the woods....took a header and I think I dislocated my small finger on the left hand. After I got myself up, I couldn't bend the finger and the top of it was at about a 45 degree angle from the rest of the finger.  I pushed it back into place, heard a snap and now I can move it but its getting stiff.  Can you say Ibuprofen and Ice?


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 26, 2007)

Went for a quick 15mi road ride after leaving work last night - perfect weather with the long sleeve.




marcski said:


> I couldn't bend the finger and the top of it was at about a 45 degree angle from the rest of the finger.  I pushed it back into place, heard a snap and now I can move it but its getting stiff.  Can you say Ibuprofen and Ice?


Whoooa... insane.


----------



## marcski (Oct 26, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Went for a quick 15mi road ride after leaving work last night - perfect weather with the long sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooa... insane.



Yeah, I was icing it all day while in the office at work...and in the car on the way to/from.  It swelled up some and got black and blue, but I still have almost all of the range of motion.  Considering what it looked like right after the fall, before I put it back into place, its feeling pretty good!


----------



## bruno (Oct 27, 2007)

50 miles yesterday. long way home through needham, wellesley, weston, lincoln, waltham, lexington, arlington, cambridge, back to somerville.:beer::flag: lot's of traffic for some reason.

rainy ride to work this morning!:blink:


----------



## marcski (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice cool fall ride today.  Did about 30 on the road.  With this changing weather, its hard to gauge what clothes to wear.  I was a bit warm today, but I always get my jerseys with full zips which help bigtime with ventilation.  16.9 avg. but not bad considering the wind was pretty strong.

My finger is a nice shade of purple but the swelling is going down a bit from friday's dislocation.  Still icing and I'm keeping it moving.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 29, 2007)

Went mtb with a friend today at Vietnam, MA - what a cool place! We spent a the whole day there and explored a bit. Very cool!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 29, 2007)

Sunday morning 730a got in an hour mtn biking...quick Stillwell Woods Loop (LI)


----------



## marcski (Oct 30, 2007)

Got out for a hill ride today in the woods.  About an hour of ride time, 3 good hills, over 1000' of vert plus I did a bunch of single track in there.  I'm so ready for ski season.  Even put on about 4-5 lbs in the last month or so, I'd like to say its muscle weight....as I'm riding as fast as ever...and doing just as many (if not more) sit-ups, and other bodyweight exercises.


----------



## marcski (Nov 1, 2007)

Short ride halloween (yesterday) morning.  But its so dark in the a.m...man, I can't wait until sunday when we change the clocks..get an hour extra ride time in the a.m.

Was having some brake rub on the mtn rig.  Needed new pads and I wore down my rotor a bit so I took advantage and upgraded to an aftermarket rotor....I forget the brand, same one I had put on the front tire last year..made a huge difference, thicker and stronger and have had no (keeping fingers crossed) brake rub issues at all since I put that one on last year. 

Also had to get a new rear tire.  Got another Kenda Nevegal Stickeee.  The old one lasted a full year of hard riding.


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 5, 2007)

3 mtn bike rides this w/e, 10 plus hours in the woods !!


----------



## bruno (Nov 6, 2007)

55 miles total yesterday. errands and a 45 mile cruise out concord/carlisle/lincoln area. leaves were nice and weather was great!!!!!!:beer::flag::dunce:


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 6, 2007)

put on a new cassette and chain on the Mtb and did some lubing and cleaning of derailleurs, crank, etc... went for an hour long ride last night and the thing felt like new again - shifting is crisp now. 

Next up... bleed brakes.


----------



## marcski (Nov 6, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> put on a new cassette and chain on the Mtb and did some lubing and cleaning of derailleurs, crank, etc... went for an hour long ride last night and the thing felt like new again - shifting is crisp now.
> 
> Next up... bleed brakes.



Did your brakes leak? My LBS says, unless they leak there is no need to bleed them.  Otherwise, all adjustments can be made at the calipers.


----------



## marcski (Nov 6, 2007)

Got out Sunday for an hour and a half and then on Monday morning for an hour.  Both rides were in the local woods.  Need to do some raking soon...having some issues staying on the single track..esp. after Noel came through on fri night into saturday.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 6, 2007)

marcski said:


> Did your brakes leak? My LBS says, unless they leak there is no need to bleed them.  Otherwise, all adjustments can be made at the calipers.


No leakage, just figured I could bleed them as just general maintenance and another reason to mess with the bike when I'm not riding it 

I'll have to check my brakes to see what I can adjust - Avid Juicy 5.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 7, 2007)

Just did a nice a 1hr+ ride in the woods. Got cold tonight! Had the booties, beanie and started with long fingered gloves. Nice and crisp and that was just what my legs needed. 
I have a feeling I'll really enjoy the mtb as cross training for skiing when the snow comes!! (cuz I'm not sure how much we'll get down here anyway)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 9, 2007)

any good mtn bike races (cross cntry) going on??


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 13, 2007)

31 Road Miles in on Sunday...temps in the low 40's with WC in the 30's...lost all feeling in my feet, finger tips were numb too....it took a good 3 hrs to get full feeling back in my feet....didnt have any booties on....felt great to be out for a long fall ride, but man was it cold


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 19, 2007)

12mi mtn bike Sunday AM (Stillwell Woods, LI)


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 19, 2007)

20 miles in the woods / 3200 feet climbing / 3 hours saddle time /a little snow on the ground (Lenox, MA)


note: yes, theres a race this Sunday > http://outsideadventures.net/id2.html


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 4, 2008)

Warm temps and plenty of rain means ice-less trails locally, which means I can still ride midweek in the park!

Went for a cold, but not too cold ride last night on the MTB for an hour. Crunchy and slippery at times. Not a lot of ice on the trails but the tires were too stiff for much traction on rocks and such. Splashed some water on my drivetrain crossing a stream and my chain guides froze solid


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 8, 2008)

Just went for a quiiick ride in the woods before having to call in to a meeting at 2. A little muddy but not unbearable. Derailleur hanger broke out of nowhere... it would've taken longer to fix than to hike a bike and get back in time (I think my derailleur is stripped where you remove the hanger so it's going to be interesting to try to take it off/put the new one on).

Great weather though... Like they say in Brazil... if you don't have a dog, you hunt with a cat.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 8, 2008)

You be one dedicated biker!


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You be one dedicated biker!


Just keepin it real, Andy, keepin it real...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2008)

I was actually thinking about going for a ride the other day.  It won't happen, no time right now, but I was thinking about it...


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 9, 2008)

No 'real" rides since November but I do workout inside sometimes. Does 15 miles on my spinning bike, average 19mph this morning count as a ride? It sure does work up a sweat.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> No 'real" rides since November but I do workout inside sometimes. Does 15 miles on my spinning bike, average 19mph this morning count as a ride? It sure does work up a sweat.


 
I would say so. The main reason for this thread is to push each other along. For people that can't ride or don't want to ride due to cold, then this may encourage them to use indoor equipment to stay in shape for. Great idea mlctvt!


----------



## bruno (Jan 12, 2008)

was calculatin' my mileage for the year and it came to just under 7000 miles. i wanna go 10000 this year.:beer::dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2008)

bruno said:


> was calculatin' my mileage for the year and it came to just under 7000 miles. i wanna go 10000 this year.:beer::dunce:


Put some skis on that bike!


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 12, 2008)

Bruno, here is your chance... you got a gorgeous day today and this thaw is just about over... get out there


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 14, 2008)

Got out on Sunday on the road bike after a looong time of no road...
Picked some new roads and took it easy with 46mi @ 15.4mph...

it got pretty chilly and I wished I had taken my booties. Good times... and now back to winter!


----------



## bruno (Jan 17, 2008)

got up to get on my fixed gear whip to ride to work and i had a flat so i just got on one of my other whips--a single speed. it's nice to have a lotta bikes!:dunce::beer::flag::lol:

when i get home if i go the shortest way it'll be the usual 23 miles.:idea:


----------



## jplynch019 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Mileage*



bruno said:


> was calculatin' my mileage for the year and it came to just under 7000 miles. i wanna go 10000 this year.:beer::dunce:



Bruno, 

10,000 miles divided by 47 weeks left in the year gives you 212 miles every week until the end of 2008.   That doesn't account for anything you've ridden in January.  I'm sure you got out on those warm days a couple of weeks ago.  

I'm thinking of riding to Chicago and back this summer through Pennsylvania.  Brutal hills there until Ohio, then wind in your face for another 3 or 4 days.   Still just in the planning stages.   That is only roughly 880 each way. Lot of riding to get 10k miles!

JP


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

jplynch019 said:


> Bruno,
> 
> I'm thinking of riding to Chicago and back this summer through Pennsylvania. Brutal hills there until Ohio, then wind in your face for another 3 or 4 days. Still just in the planning stages.


 
Do it. I once rode from NJ to Cape Cod via NY, VT, NH, MA, one of the best vacations I ever had. I wasn't sure if I was going to do it until the last minute and was happy as hell I did. Made sure I packed everything I needed on my bike and purchased all the lightest camping gear out there. I would ride until it started getting dark, if there was a campground around great, if there wasn't, I would just find some woods and setup camp.


----------



## marcski (Jan 23, 2008)

Been a long time since I checked out and posted in this thread...

Nice total, bruno.  I ended the year with about 2500 on the road and I've been out on the mtn bike at least 100 times...don't really know the mileage out on the mtn bike.  But this was my best year on 2 wheels!

(p.s. how is my new avatar looking?  taken at Alta 1-22-08!)


----------



## jplynch019 (Jan 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Do it. I once rode from NJ to Cape Cod via NY, VT, NH, MA, one of the best vacations I ever had. I wasn't sure if I was going to do it until the last minute and was happy as hell I did. Made sure I packed everything I needed on my bike and purchased all the lightest camping gear out there. I would ride until it started getting dark, if there was a campground around great, if there wasn't, I would just find some woods and setup camp.


Andyzee, thanks for the encouragement.  I'm planning on doing the light weight tour by credit card. I've already arranged a free night or two at friend's houses along the way.   I do plan on packing a Hennessey Hammock ( http://www.hennessyhammock.com ) just in case I have to set up in the woods somewhere.  My daily mile totals are aggressive at approximately 150 per day, but I'll have to see what happens when I get out on the road.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 17, 2008)

25 miles (road) nice ease 17.2 avg, fairly flat...havent been on the road in a few months so it felt good to be out..was doing more of a HR ride than time or speed...wanted to keep it in the 70% of Max, but the beers from the night before pushed me in the the mid 80%


----------



## marcski (Feb 18, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 25 miles (road) nice ease 17.2 avg, fairly flat...havent been on the road in a few months so it felt good to be out..was doing more of a HR ride than time or speed...wanted to keep it in the 70% of Max, but the beers from the night before pushed me in the the mid 80%



Nice, Quattro....I haven't been out on the road bike since October!!!  I can't wait to get back out there on the road....I've gained about 10-15 lbs since Oct...and for the most part I've still been mtn biking about 4 days a week... Road biking is just an amazing exercise....considering I was only riding about 100 miles a week during the spring and summer and once stopping it equated to about 15 lbs.   I'm hoping to get out on the mtn bike tomorrow morning.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 18, 2008)

just doing some base training now, March 7 (bday!!) starts the 18wk training schedule for the Providence Half Ironman...just really got into training my Heart Rate with Zones etc...very cool....


----------



## marcski (Feb 27, 2008)

Was out in the woods two mornings before work last week before this snow came in.  Cold, but the trails were great, all crunchy and grippy.  

We still have a couple of inches in most parts of the woods, but we're going in in the morning.  Hopefully it will be frozen, which is grippy, as opposed to icy.  We'll see.  Going to be 19 degrees with a 15 mph northwest wind at 7 a.m.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was all set for my first road ride of teh spring and then it started to rain. So my first road ride also happened to by my frist trainer ride of the year. I just couldn't get a rhythm going. I felt like my weight was way messed, there weren't any aerobars, and I couldn't get the resistance on the damn thing to work right. Frustrating, but hard work.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Mar 4, 2008)

I am also doing RI Half Iron, not really worried about bike leg as I have been on the trainer all winter.  I know it is not the same but between that, skiing, running on the road...my legs and endurance are there.  Now, just need to figure out how to get some swim time.  The ocean swim in this event does not excite me at all.


----------



## jplynch019 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Happy Birthday !*



SKIQUATTRO said:


> just doing some base training now, March 7 (bday!!) starts the 18wk training schedule for the Providence Half Ironman...just really got into training my Heart Rate with Zones etc...very cool....





Quattro, Happy Birthday! :beer:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 10, 2008)

got out on the bike again on thursday and overestimated the temperature. I only put on (and only have) shorts, and my legs were freezing. So i turned back and managed to put in about 1.5 miles.  Only a few more weeks and I'll be fine pounding it outdoors again.


----------



## jplynch019 (Mar 17, 2008)

40 today (work commute).  25 degrees F this morning.  Water bottle iced up a bit.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 17, 2008)

been hitting the trainer, itching to get back out on the road...


----------



## marcski (Mar 17, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> been hitting the trainer, itching to get back out on the road...



Same here...As far as itching to get back on the road bike. No trainer for me...although, someone just gave me a cyclops magnito (i think that's the model).  Anyway, I have been out on the mtn bike in the local woods. 4 days last week.  Couldn't pull my tired a*s out of bed this morning.  I'm good for tomorrow though!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 17, 2008)

dont know what it is, but i dont mind skiing in cold weather, even sub zero, but hats riding when its cold....painfull


----------



## marcski (Mar 17, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> dont know what it is, but i dont mind skiing in cold weather, even sub zero, but hats riding when its cold....painfull



Yeah, for me its the wind when riding on the road that kills me.  I'll go out on my mtn bike in all kinds of weather.  This year was out there a few weeks ago when it was about 19 one morning.  Road riding though...ouch!


----------



## jplynch019 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Cold rides*

Yeah the cold days can be a bit brutal.  I was fortunate the wind was at my back on the commute in so I had some good speed going.  I've been working at figuring out the right stuff to wear for a few years now.  2 Under-armour shirts, shorts with the long tights over them, 2 pairs of socks, and a pair of winter gloves that allow me enough dexterity to click the shifters. I also carry a back pack with my change of clothes in there, so that keeps me warm too. Parts that get coldest are the neck and feet.   Spring's just around the corner, right?


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 19, 2008)

I went out for some cold mountain rides this winter... booties were the clincher. I am so happy with them, my feet are always the first to go cold and the hardest to keep warm.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Mar 24, 2008)

Got out on the road today for the first time since November,  short ride of 40 minutes.  Followed it with a solid run...trainer has been retired for the year.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 1, 2008)

had a cold since Thurs, feeling better so i'm resuming training tonight....bricks are great workouts (bike then run)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

I was down in the basement and looked at my bikes today. Time to get them out soon.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2008)

I was in the garage the other day and took my bike out.  I very quickly realized that I didn't oil the chain after my last ride (in the fall).


----------



## jplynch019 (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah, weather has generally been bad.  Back on the trainer with Chris Carmichael on the iPod screaming at me "this isn't easy!"     Perhaps we might have a dry summer this time around?  Better check with Al Gore and see what the Global Warming forecast has in store for us.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 2, 2008)

about 20 afterwork tonight, feet and fingers frozen (had full gloves, no shoe covers) my computer wasnt working so its an educated guess know the route from prior rides, felt good to be back out on the road, avg HR 168 max 189.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 4, 2008)

legs felt like they were either going to fall off or snap in half mid crank on some hills...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 7, 2008)

30 mi yesterday afteroon


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 7, 2008)

First ride of the season on Saturday. A very windy 24 mile ride at a slowwww 16.5MPH average. You know, I'm one of those "old guys who get fat in winter" :razz:


----------



## marcski (Apr 7, 2008)

First road ride since October!!!  

And it showed.  Did the regular ride.  28 miles, 2000' of climbing.  But at a very slow.. 15.3.  And it whooped my butt.  I was beat the rest of the day.  That is a good 2.5 mph slower than I was in the early fall.   Felt great though.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 8, 2008)

25 last night


----------



## jplynch019 (Apr 8, 2008)

30 Sunday, 40 Monday, 40 Tuesday, 40 Wednesday, 40 Today  ... Weather's nice, got to take advantage of it !


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Apr 8, 2008)

Quattro, where do you ride out on LI.  I am training for RI Half as well and spend alot of time on LI during the week for work...need to bring the bike down to get some training in....need some quiet roads...Nassau County seems to busy to ride...can you help?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 9, 2008)

I live in Locust Valley (North Shore) near Glen Cove/Oyster Bay...where are you usually at??  Let me know and i can narrow it down for you....best riding on LI is up by me, guys travel from all over LI to ride up here....hilly, quiet, beautiful scenery here on LI's Gold Coast!!!


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Apr 9, 2008)

Perfect, that works great.  I spend most of the time down in Rockville Center but I am in Great Neck / Manhassett as well...Glen Cove is not to far off.  I read the book, "Gold Coast"...hopefully I do not run into any of those characters.

Can you name any specific roads that are good for road riding...I will check it out on a map.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 9, 2008)

hey Monkey..email me

matt@scicom-inc.com


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 13, 2008)

just finished a cold, windy, hilly 40miles.....


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Apr 13, 2008)

Quattro, I will email you next week...thanks for your help.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 14, 2008)

no worries.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 15, 2008)

18 last night....18.2 avg, some hills...


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 17, 2008)

Hilly training ride after work today. 24 miles 17.3 MPH av.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 18, 2008)

Last 3 days I got out on the MTB... it's been good, so good. The weather has been great!
Too bad I banged up my knee yesterday on the 2nd ride of the day... but it's been sooo good to not freeze my ass off on the trail!!


----------



## marcski (Apr 18, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Last 3 days I got out on the MTB... it's been good, so good. The weather has been great!
> Too bad I banged up my knee yesterday on the 2nd ride of the day... but it's been sooo good to not freeze my ass off on the trail!!



Agreed! I've been out in the woods three mornings this week. Today was shorts and just one layer on top!!!  I even went back in and did the extra big hill after my 2 other buddies left to shower up for work.  (no early morning meeting for me today!)

Tomorrow, I'm going to hit the road for an early ride...Low tonight is only going to be like 54 by me!!!  (kind of sucks that the time I usually ride (early mornings before work) is usually the time of the low temp of the day!)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 21, 2008)

40 sunday morning...off for 25 now


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 23, 2008)

25 this morning.


----------



## jplynch019 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Nice weather!*

30 - Sun, 40 - Mon, 40 - Tues, 40 - Wed, 40 - today.  Nice weather!!!!!!!


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 26, 2008)

jplynch019 said:


> 30 - Sun, 40 - Mon, 40 - Tues, 40 - Wed, 40 - today.  Nice weather!!!!!!!



That's some great mileage! 
I wish I had the time to do these distances dailey. All I can get in after work is about 25-30 before it gets dark. This week I did a total of 148 miles , just shy of my targeted 150 miles + per week.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Apr 27, 2008)

Busy few days.  1.2 mile swim + 20 on bike on Friday, 20 bike + 6.2 mile run, and today a cold rainy am in RI, did hilly 32.  Tri training is coming along.  Ski legs are certainly not tri legs.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 28, 2008)

45 miles Sunday


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 1, 2008)

Quattro:  Courses for RI Half Iron have been posted.  I am familiar with 40 of the 56 miles on the bike course as it is pretty much part of my regular ride...rolling hills but should be fun course.  You should come up and pre-ride.  MB


----------



## powbmps (May 1, 2008)

Man, you guys are nuts!

Is everyone riding road bikes?  

I've only got a full suspension mountain bike (heavy) and tried going on some longer rides last summer.  I had a couple different loops between 20 - 25 miles that would take 2 - 2 1/2 hours.  Average speed of 10 mph.  That's pretty freakin' slow.


----------



## mlctvt (May 2, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Man, you guys are nuts!
> 
> Is everyone riding road bikes?
> 
> I've only got a full suspension mountain bike (heavy) and tried going on some longer rides last summer.  I had a couple different loops between 20 - 25 miles that would take 2 - 2 1/2 hours.  Average speed of 10 mph.  That's pretty freakin' slow.



Yup, road bike for me most of the time, although I also have a couple of mountian bikes. Long road rides on a heavy mountian bike can be tough. My road bike weighs about 17 lbs and that can make a huge difference. If you're riding trails that's not too bad. If you're riding roads you might want to get some smooth tires that helps too.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 2, 2008)

hey monkey...you have the link for the detailed cours for the HIM Providence?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 2, 2008)

email me

matt@scicom-inc.com


----------



## cbcbd (May 2, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Man, you guys are nuts!
> 
> Is everyone riding road bikes?
> 
> I've only got a full suspension mountain bike (heavy) and tried going on some longer rides last summer.  I had a couple different loops between 20 - 25 miles that would take 2 - 2 1/2 hours.  Average speed of 10 mph.  That's pretty freakin' slow.


Recently I've been out way more on the full suspension MTB... gotta get new cogs for the road, so it waits.

I used to only mtb and was "against" the road... first time I got on a road bike it felt so fast, it was an awesome feeling compared to riding a mtb on the road. 
Try it and you'll see the difference... but don't pedal too hard, you might just wheelie yourself off the bike 

And going the other direction - I almost bucked myself off my mtb after a long stint of road riding - those hydraulic disc brakes are much grabbier


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 2, 2008)

Here you go Quattro...going out to ride it on Saturday or Sunday.  Been spending lots of time in the pool as that is by far my weakest leg.

http://ironman.com/events/ironman70.3/rhodeisland70.3?show=about


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 2, 2008)

the JPG's on the site are aweful...cant see the climb rates...it is 0-50' elevation or 500"??  gimme some insider scoop on the ride/run course...I'm not worried about the swim as its my strongest leg...running is my weakness


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 2, 2008)

Sending PM.


----------



## jplynch019 (May 4, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> That's some great mileage!
> I wish I had the time to do these distances dailey. All I can get in after work is about 25-30 before it gets dark. This week I did a total of 148 miles , just shy of my targeted 150 miles + per week.



I'm lucky that I get to commute to work each day.  That's the only way I'm able to get 40 per day.  Weekends are "fun rides", different climbs, scenic lake rides, etc.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 4, 2008)

55 This Morning.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 6, 2008)

20 Last Night


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 6, 2008)

40 this am.  Quattro, I rode 15 of the miles on the RI Iron course...it was the rollers from mile 20-35.  1000 ft of elevation gain (up and down) over the 15 miles.  600 of it in first 7 miles.  There are about 8-10 rollers each with about 80-140 ft of climbing...not hard just draining.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 7, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 8, 2008)

22 last night....just wasnt feeling the mojo..


----------



## cbcbd (May 8, 2008)

nice 1h30m ride on the mtb last night... it was gorgeous out... so nice that I turned by car right back around and went for a trail run for 30min.
today I wake up and hear car tires splashing on the road.. eh


----------



## marcski (May 8, 2008)

Yes, what a difference a day makes.  Did you ride Mianus?


----------



## cbcbd (May 8, 2008)

Yep. I had missed the last couple days earlier this week and was itching to get out yesterday... and it was good 

There were a couple big groups in there yesterday... probably around 15 bikes total!!


----------



## davidhowland14 (May 8, 2008)

got out for the second time this season to ride down along the coast. 10 minutes down to my turn around, 30 minutes back. gotta love tailwinds!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 9, 2008)

Hey davidhowland....where on the Cape are you??  We have a place in Eastham (bay side)


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2008)

Finally got back out on the MTB yesterday after work.  I got to the trail head only to realize that I forgot to pick up some water on the way. :smash:  NOT a good way to start the season.  I decided to head out for a 30 minute or so ride anyway.  The ride felt great, aside from feeling a bit nauseous at the midway point and being very thirsty.  I felt like I was riding as good as I was when I stopped riding in the fall.  That's probably not true, but I felt that way.


----------



## severine (May 15, 2008)

I got out for the first time in nearly 2 years yesterday.  I think I only actually MTBed a few times prior anyway.  But I did better yesterday than I did the last time I was out.  Didn't have to stop on any of the hills that I took (except when I got a phone call right at the start of the final hill).  The only down side was that I lost my keys on the trail and ended up backtracking when I really wanted to be done.  So I guess that added a couple miles to the total (AND I found my keys!).  I'm guessing somewhere around 7 miles total yesterday.  But I could be off by a couple.

I don't do any crazy stuff, but it was a lot of fun.  Went faster than before and right over the obstacles instead of trying to avoid.    Maybe there's hope for me yet in picking up this sport.  Now I just need to assemble an emergency kit and learn how to fix my own bike in case something happens while I'm on the trail...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I got out for the first time in nearly 2 years yesterday.  I think I only actually MTBed a few times prior anyway.  But I did better yesterday than I did the last time I was out.  Didn't have to stop on any of the hills that I took (except when I got a phone call right at the start of the final hill).  The only down side was that I lost my keys on the trail and ended up backtracking when I really wanted to be done.  So I guess that added a couple miles to the total (AND I found my keys!).  I'm guessing somewhere around 7 miles total yesterday.  But I could be off by a couple.
> 
> I don't do any crazy stuff, but it was a lot of fun.  Went faster than before and right over the obstacles instead of trying to avoid.    Maybe there's hope for me yet in picking up this sport.  Now I just need to assemble an emergency kit and learn how to fix my own bike in case something happens while I'm on the trail...



You seem to be really embracing a healthy outdoor lifestyle. Good 4U.


----------



## severine (May 15, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You seem to be really embracing a healthy outdoor lifestyle. Good 4U.


What else is there to do?   There are a lot of things I dabbled in before and enjoyed but for various reasons, fell away from.  It's time to stop putting myself behind everyone else and do some things that are right for me.


----------



## Trekchick (May 15, 2008)

severine said:


> What else is there to do?   There are a lot of things I dabbled in before and enjoyed but for various reasons, fell away from.  It's time to stop putting myself behind everyone else and do some things that are right for me.


Sev, If I lived closer, I'd ride with you.  Can't hardly keep up with Volklgirl when we ride together.  She's an animal!!!

My Wed night ride night was canceled due to cold nasty rain, and the fact that me and VG were both still trying to unpack and catch up from our trip.


----------



## cbcbd (May 15, 2008)

Good to see all the mtb action happening out there. I've gotten out for at least an hour in the past two days and will do the same again today - riding has been great!



severine said:


> Now I just need to assemble an emergency kit and learn how to fix my own bike in case something happens while I'm on the trail...


Pump, extra tube, patches, zip ties, and this tool:
http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/Hexus16blackW_O_Bag

And if you can get a hold of an extra derailleur hanger, its nice to have just in case. 

And then get their repair book or check out their site for a fountain of info:
http://parktool.com/repair/


----------



## Trekchick (May 15, 2008)

Sev, go to the local bike shop and ask if they have women's clinics.
I know that Volklgirl has a easy ride day with a bunch of women where she does a short lesson on fixing your own tire, chain repair, etc.  Its well worth it.

If they don't have clinics, then set a time up with someone better than you, and ask for a short lesson.  You'll be amazed at what you can do for yourself!


----------



## cbcbd (May 15, 2008)

Just came back from a good 1h mtb ride... man, it's really good to hit the trails for consecutive days - today I was really killing it. I always feel like a retard riding the first time after a while - getting hung up on rocks I'd crush, shying away from moderate drops, lots of hikabike... anyway, it's good to start getting into the groove.

road bike is waiting for a new cog set, then its on.


----------



## davidhowland14 (May 15, 2008)

just got back in from about 30 minutes after school on the road bike. It feels good to be riding again, and getting used to the aerobars is interesting. i had a scary moment where i zoned out going down a hill and crossed the double yellow. looked up to see a scared VW driver. swerved around, but yikes!


----------



## severine (May 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Sev, If I lived closer, I'd ride with you.  Can't hardly keep up with Volklgirl when we ride together.  She's an animal!!!


I can imagine!  :lol:  Wish you could ride with me, but like Volklgirl said, it's hard to keep up with the antelopes when you're a buffalo. :lol:  I get the feeling I wouldn't be able to keep up with you. 



Trekchick said:


> Sev, go to the local bike shop and ask if they have women's clinics.
> I know that Volklgirl has a easy ride day with a bunch of women where she does a short lesson on fixing your own tire, chain repair, etc.  Its well worth it.
> 
> If they don't have clinics, then set a time up with someone better than you, and ask for a short lesson.  You'll be amazed at what you can do for yourself!


Will do!

I'll be self-reliant in no time!  Now if only I could remember to bring maps with me and not lose my keys. :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (May 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I can imagine!  :lol:  Wish you could ride with me, but like Volklgirl said, it's hard to keep up with the antelopes when you're a buffalo. :lol:  I get the feeling I wouldn't be able to keep up with you.


Don't be so sure.  I'm feeling like I'm starting all over this year.  Almost like I forgot the basics of logs and tight trees.  There is one hill on the trail we hit that is kicking my butt so bad I'm losing hope.


severine said:


> Will do!
> 
> I'll be self-reliant in no time!  Now if only I could remember to bring maps with me and not lose my keys. :lol:


You'll be more aggressive with your riding when you know you can fix things yourself on the trail.  Have fun! Its a great way to pass the time until you can ski again.


----------



## MR. evil (May 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I can imagine!  :lol:  Wish you could ride with me, but like Volklgirl said, it's hard to keep up with the antelopes when you're a buffalo. :lol:  I get the feeling I wouldn't be able to keep up with you.
> 
> Will do!
> 
> I'll be self-reliant in no time!  Now if only I could remember to bring maps with me and not lose my keys. :lol:



Check out www.MTBR.com and become a member. Check out the womens forum and the CT forum. They ussually post info a clinics and rides. Also call your local bike shops and see if they have a womens only or beginners weekly ride. Most importantly ride with people better than you are (just like skiing) and don't ever feel bad about being slower or having to stop. We were all there once. 

www.Crankfire.com is also a good site for CT Mt biking.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 16, 2008)

25 road on Wed


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 18, 2008)

50 this am.  Great weather.


----------



## severine (May 18, 2008)

I hit the rail trail today.  Had both kids in tow.  First time I've pulled the bike trailer and it wasn't bad, in spite of the 70ish pounds of kids in it.   I think I rode for about an hour?

Maybe later in the week I can get into the woods again.


----------



## davidhowland14 (May 21, 2008)

13.42 in 42:08 this afternoon. Damn headwind for most of the ride too, but I love flying along the beach tucked into the aerobars.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 24, 2008)

33 this am, 50 coming up tomorrow.  Pretty wind up here in RI.  Average speeds way down but solid workout.


----------



## MR. evil (May 25, 2008)

did about 10 miles on the mountain bike this morning. It should have been about 7 to 8 miles, but I got lost on a section of the Metacomet trail I was exploring for the first time that wasn't very well marked. 3 seperate times I though I had found the right trail, bombed down some nice long sections of technical downhill only to end up in a farm field or someones backyard. Then I had to ride/hike back up the trail(s) and try a new direction. A ride that should have taken 1.5 hours tops took almost 2.5. But it was fun either way, and I found 3 new long technical downhill trails (well long by New England standards).


----------



## marcski (May 25, 2008)

I was down in Florida for a few days. On Friday I rented a Trek 5200 and rode 50 miles along A1A, from Delray Beach to Ft. Lauderdale and back.  You can really rack up the miles down there, since its so flat.  Only thing you have to worry about is the headwinds...which can be pretty severe right on the ocean, but weren't so bad on my day.  I averaged about 18.1 or 2.  

I was out on the road bike last Saturday and Sunday mornings for my regular ride (28 miles, 2000' of climbing).  And then the mtn bike on tuesday and wednesday. (And then the Florida ride on Friday).

I can't wait to go tomorrow....back on the road.


----------



## severine (May 25, 2008)

I have no idea how far I went today, but I hit the trails at White Memorial again this morning for a little over 1 hr.  Not really technical, but my knees are off anyway right now.


----------



## MR. evil (May 25, 2008)

severine said:


> I have no idea how far I went today, but I hit the trails at White Memorial again this morning for a little over 1 hr.  Not really technical, but my knees are off anyway right now.




Do your knees ussually bother you after a ride? It could just be that your knees are not used to bike riding yet, or it could be how your bike is set up. Sometime when people have their seat too low or too far forward or backwards it can bother the knees. Of your knees keep bugging you after or during rides take your bike to the shop where you got it and have them re-adjust the bike to fit you.


----------



## severine (May 25, 2008)

My knees were bothering me before the ride from overtraining on Sat with my walk/jog.  So it's not bike-related, but thanks for the advice.   I was pleased that they were okay during the ride, though.  So at least if I have to back off on the walk/jog I can keep MTBing.


----------



## jplynch019 (May 26, 2008)

73 today.   CT to Poughkeepsie, NY across the FDR bridge and back.


----------



## mlctvt (May 27, 2008)

Finally getting back into some consistancy. 
22 miles Thursday, 24 miles Friday, 57 miles Sunday and 23 miles Monday. All four days with my wife. She led the entire 57 on Sunday, her choice.
Had to spend Saturday with the in-laws so that day was off.


----------



## Trekchick (May 27, 2008)

13 ish miles on Saturday of some awesome Hardwoods single track.  Great uphills, downhills, and a couple of tight tree sections.  Felt great and inspired me to get out there more often.
Photo credit: Volklgirl


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 1, 2008)

Did about 12 miles at Robinson State park. Riding in this humidity sucks.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 1, 2008)

about 6 miles yesterday and 10-11 today on the ellsworth. I hate the full suspension. it kills me on the uphills. Im finally settling into a pattern this year of about 5 rides a week.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 2, 2008)

24 thursday , 25 Friday, nothing Sat, 57 Sunday.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 2, 2008)

40.4 Friday followed by a 20 min run...

rode to work this morning 25mi, will ride home and follow the ride by a 20-30min run


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 2, 2008)

Went out for a 1hr ride today and man, it was just one of those days - I left the shin guards at the car so felt naked, first log hop and I land weird and smack my jaw on a rock. From there is just goes downhill... missing lines I've hit perfectly tons of times, almost loosing it on an easy drop I've done millions of times and then at the end of the ride I notice dog s**t on both my tires and my derailleur? wtf?
Anyway, it was good to get out but now my head is a little off.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 2, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 40.4 Friday followed by a 20 min run...
> 
> rode to work this morning 25mi, will ride home and follow the ride by a 20-30min run



training for a triathalon or a biathalon? Just trying to mix things up? or are you just crazy :grin:


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 2, 2008)

86 Sunday (CT - Monticello, NY), 120 Monday, Monticello, NY - Wysox, PA


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 40.4 Friday followed by a 20 min run...
> 
> rode to work this morning 25mi, will ride home and follow the ride by a 20-30min run



Wow you are hard to the core..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 2, 2008)

Six yesterday, six today on the Lincoln Woods Trail in Lincoln, NH.  I really want to do a lot of riding.  The girlfriend and I just bought bikes (after talking about it for a couple of years), and we've taken to it!


----------



## bruno (Jun 4, 2008)

with all the good weather in may i rode 1199.7 miles for the month. that's a lot for me. i am hungry like a wolf all the time.:roll::dunce::beer::flag:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2008)

I rode for about an hour in the woods yesterday.  It sure felt great to get out!  The first time riding on a full suspension bike.


----------



## Greg (Jun 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I rode for about an hour in the woods yesterday.  It sure felt great to get out!  The first time riding on a full suspension bike.



An upgrade?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> An upgrade?



Of sorts, my dad got a new bike this year, so he's letting me 'use' his old bike now that it's not much use to him.   I think I need a little more air in the rear shock, but otherwise it felt good.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Of sorts, my dad got a new bike this year, so he's letting me 'use' his old bike now that it's not much use to him.   I think I need a little more air in the rear shock, but otherwise it felt good.



What make / model of rear shock do you have? Many rear air shocks don't perform so well with guys of your size. They tend to blow right through all of the travel. You also want to make sure the sag is set correctly. I prefer the feel and performance of a coil shock over air myself. But I have been toying with the idea of getting a high end air shock to save some weight. Manitou makes a couple of air shocks that eveyone claims work just as good as coil.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> What make / model of rear shock do you have? Many rear air shocks don't perform so well with guys of your size. They tend to blow right through all of the travel. You also want to make sure the sag is set correctly. I prefer the feel and performance of a coil shock over air myself. But I have been toying with the idea of getting a high end air shock to save some weight. Manitou makes a couple of air shocks that eveyone claims work just as good as coil.



It's just a plain old Fox Float (no adjustments other than air pressure).  I'm pretty sure that I didn't blow through all of the travel, but I may of come close.  I also wasn't doing too much crazy stuff.  I didn't really set the sag, I just set the pressure to 80% of my weight as a starting point and figured I'd tweak it from there.  I was thinking during the ride that I probably should have done a more thorough job.  I don't have the cash for a shock upgrade right now, but that's something that I had already been thinking I'd have to do down the road.


----------



## marcski (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been doing a lot of riding of late.  It's amazing to me how much of a better workout I get from Road riding.  The lbs just shed.  I'm almost back to my summer weight.  

Got out for about an hour last night in the woods.  Did my "regular road ride" both Friday and Sunday.  I'll be out on the road in the morning before work as well.  

Plus....the road riding make me like a rabbit on the trails!  I was out ahead of the "pack" last night and wasn't really winded or needing a break.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 4, 2008)

marcski said:


> Plus....the road riding make me like a rabbit on the trails!  I was out ahead of the "pack" last night and wasn't really winded or needing a break.


A buddy of mine used to race XC and said that the only thing that would get him conditioned enough to be competitive on the trail was riding on the road. You wanna really train for the trail... take your mtb on the road   no way could I stomach that slowness


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 4, 2008)

bruno said:


> with all the good weather in may i rode 1199.7 miles for the month. that's a lot for me. i am hungry like a wolf all the time.:roll::dunce::beer::flag:



Congrats!  awesome miles if you're not on a trip? I wish I had the time. The only time I've done over 1K in a month was when I took extended bike trips averaging 60-90 miles/day. I used to average 5 to 6k year and I put over 50K on my previous bike but lately my job's just been getting in the way, maybe when I retire???


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Jun 6, 2008)

Quatrro, how is the training going.  Got out for an Olympic plus on Tuesday 1.2 in pool, 30 on bike, 10K...feeling good.  5 weeks to go.  Ocean is warming up, which is a good thing.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2008)

Got out for about 1.5 hours at the WH rez again yesterday.  Sure did feel good to get out again! 

I figured out why my newly acquired FS felt a little too squishy at the end of last ride, the shock won't hold the pressure I set..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 8, 2008)

i got out for another hour after work today, accompanied by a quick swim.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 9, 2008)

trainings going well....the bricks are really working (my weakest link is running..strongest is swimming)

got a 60miler in yesterday morning, legs felt great, really starting to dial in the nutrition..I tried NUUN this past ride and it was fantastic...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 9, 2008)

In the middle of moving, so no bike rides yet. But I'm itching, can't wait to get out there.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 9, 2008)

Just went for an hour ride at mianus on the mtb... man, it was brutally hot. I felt pretty faint at times after tough ascents and at the end of the ride I dunked my head in the river, it was very needed. And then proceeded to step in some dog crap.
Now I'm chillin with a strawberry smoothie.


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Got out for about 1.5 hours at the WH rez again yesterday.  Sure did feel good to get out again!
> 
> I figured out why my newly acquired FS felt a little too squishy at the end of last ride, the shock won't hold the pressure I set..



http://www.pushindustries.com/

They do better work on Fox shocks than Fox does....  

I got the $150 version with Push's own parts and its still going strong over 1 year later and tons of riding.


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Just went for an hour ride at mianus on the mtb... man, it was brutally hot. I felt pretty faint at times after tough ascents and at the end of the ride I dunked my head in the river, it was very needed. And then proceeded to step in some dog crap.
> Now I'm chillin with a strawberry smoothie.



I hope you left the dog crap out of the smoothie....

I didn't ride today, but I did ride sat early morning...my regular road ride, about 30 miles, 2000' of climbing.  I started to do the same ride yesterday, but after about 10 miles...my rear derailleur stopped working...I think the cable snapped or something....Bringing it in tomorrow.  So, had to go home with just 2 gears.. 3 and 13.  lol.

Ended up doing about 15 miles and I had more in me, so I hopped on the mtn bike and did about another hour in the woods.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

marcski said:


> http://www.pushindustries.com/
> 
> They do better work on Fox shocks than Fox does....
> 
> I got the $150 version with Push's own parts and its still going strong over 1 year later and tons of riding.



Thanks, I found their site in my searched already (not to mention I'd heard of them before).  I'm not sure how much they can do for me since I just have the base float (no R or anything, there's not adjust ability to it other than air pressure), but I did see that their air chamber rebuild was only $25.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 10, 2008)

900 miles in the last 9 days.   http://webpages.charter.net/nokkel17

CT -> Lisle, Illinois (near Chicago) great solo ride!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 10, 2008)

jplynch019 said:


> 900 miles in the last 9 days. http://webpages.charter.net/nokkel17
> 
> CT -> Lisle, Illinois (near Chicago) great solo ride!


 
Good stuff! Especially this early in the season. :beer:


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2008)

jplynch019 said:


> 900 miles in the last 9 days.   http://webpages.charter.net/nokkel17
> 
> CT -> Lisle, Illinois (near Chicago) great solo ride!



Yes that is awesome...  Good job!


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2008)

Back on the road again this morning..in the saddle at 6:30..got my regular ride in...About 28 miles, 2000' of climbing.  Got my average upto 16.5 mph the last few rides....I still want to get it back up to the mid -17's..where I was at the end of last summer.

Got out on the Mtn. Bike early tuesday..for a good hour ride in the heat.

Will get out again on Friday and saturday mornings.  Then on Sunday for Father's Day, will be doing a ride up the west side of the Hudson,   along 9W from Rockland County north around West Point, on the flanks of Storm King Mt., along Route 218.  Anyone ever been up that way?

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...&scene=18407672&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1

Really great road riding.  Awesome views from up there both up and down the Hudson River.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been out almost every other day on the mtb, turning in about 6-7 miles with a swim in the pond to cool myself off. great to have something to look forward to after work.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Jun 12, 2008)

35 on the bike today.  Quattro:  20 miles of the miles were from the start of the Tri bike course.  Hoping that in early am the winds wil not be howling or it will be a slow start to the ride.  Good thing is the swim is in protected area so we should be OK.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 12, 2008)

MonkeyBrook, what Tri are you doing soon? I'm racing in a Sprint distance this saturday. I crashed horribly today, too. Riding home from work no less, and a kid on a BMX bike (co-worker, yes we were racing) cut me off. I jumped on the brakes and hit his rear tire, went right over the handlebars. Elbow and wrist are pretty banged up, and I burned all the skin off my hip. you can see the fat under the skin. It's pretty cool.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Jun 15, 2008)

DH14, I hope you are feeling OK...stay safe.  We are going to attempt the Half-Iron in RI...training is going well...event is 4 weeks from today.  Should be a blast.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 15, 2008)

The race went fine. I just put a big tega-derm on the burn and raced. My average bike speed was around 20mph for 11 miles, whcih is faster than I usually train at. I was pleased. My total time for the radce was 1:13:52. Not quite a PR, but pretty good for the paltry amount of training i've done.


----------



## marcski (Jun 15, 2008)

I got out on the road on friday morning...did my regular 28 miler w/2000' of climbing.  Then out on the trails on sat morning for about 75 mins.  

Couldn't get out for a long enough ride to do the long ride up the Hudson today, so ended up doing 30 miles in Harriman State Park with just under 2500' of climbing.  Beautiful riding up there...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 17, 2008)

68 MI SUNDAY...it was hot!!!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 21, 2008)

I did a 10 mile time trial run last night. Broke 20 average for the first time...by alot. I'm loving the new aerobars.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> I did a 10 mile time trial run last night. Broke 20 average for the first time...by alot. I'm loving the new aerobars.



Aerobars are great! Not only for speed, but when doing long rides they give you a bit of a break from riding in one position.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Jun 22, 2008)

51 on road Satruday.


----------



## bruno (Jul 9, 2008)

jplynch019 said:


> 900 miles in the last 9 days.   http://webpages.charter.net/nokkel17
> 
> CT -> Lisle, Illinois (near Chicago) great solo ride!



whoa dude! after a good may, i only rode about 800 miles in june. this month probably about the same as i've been goin' to the mountains for hikin' quite a bit.

but dude! 9 centuries in a row! yer livin' the dream!:beer::beer::razz::dunce::flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2008)

Got in my first bike ride of the season today, is that sad or what. But with moving, got tons of work to do on the new apartment. Anyway felt great to be out there again and will be getting many more rides in. Today was a simple 13.2 mile ride @ pitiful 13.5 mph, but what the hell, it's a start


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> got In My First Bike Ride Of The Season Today, Is That Sad Or What. But With Moving, Got Tons Of Work To Do On The New Apartment. Anyway Felt Great To Be Out There Again And Will Be Getting Many More Rides In. Today Was A Simple 13.2 Mile Ride @ Pitiful 13.5 Mph, But What The Hell, It's A Start



Jeaaa


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Got in my first bike ride of the season today, is that sad or what. But with moving, got tons of work to do on the new apartment. Anyway felt great to be out there again and will be getting many more rides in. Today was a simple 13.2 mile ride @ pitiful 13.5 mph, but what the hell, it's a start




Did the same ride today, increased the speed to a 14.5 mph average. Still nothing to brag about, but it's an improvement.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 16, 2008)

finished my 1st 70.3 Half Ironman in Providence on Sunday...great experience...didnt push too hard as i wanted to finish, negotiating nutrition, endurance on that distance is tricky, didnt want to bonk

1.2 mile swim  31.14
56 mile bike     3:06.07 (18.5 avg)
13.1 mile run    2:41.41 (12min mile)  very hot and very hilly run...walked a bit....

Total Time  6:28:42


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice work Skiquattro.  I have no idea how good those times are, but that you even entered the race, let alone finished, is an admirable feat in my book.


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2008)

Impressive!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks all....the swim time is decent (215th out of about 1400 athletes)  the bike is average and the run is sub par......looking back i could definatly could have pushed the swim to about 28min and the bike i could have done sub 3hrs, but i didnt want to push it and bonk on the run (which i did anyway) the run was hot and hilly, i started overheating, so i did more walking than i'd like....my normal 13mi is 2hrs....i want to be under 7hrs, came in at 6:28..next time will be under 6hrs


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Jul 17, 2008)

Quattro, congrats.  I made it as well.

40 minute swim (pretty good for me)
3:05 on bike 
2:08 run (slow for me, cramped real bad after bike...had to walk a bit)

with transitions, 6:04:00 total.  I was shooting for 6 hours...just missed.  I am happy with it for my 1st half.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 18, 2008)

great job monkey,,,great race indeed

swim 31.14
bike 3:06:07
run  2:41:41  (usually a 2hr-2:15 half pace, but i was overheating and couldnt cool down)


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Jul 18, 2008)

You too quatro...I am normally on 1:55 pace for half was about 15 minutes slower...I cramped so bad that I basically walked the first 3 miles...people were dropping quickly...I didnt fuel properly on the bike...what water bottles they handed out were not very easy to use...it cost me about 48 oz of fluid...


----------



## andyzee (Jul 19, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> finished my 1st 70.3 Half Ironman in Providence on Sunday...great experience...didnt push too hard as i wanted to finish, negotiating nutrition, endurance on that distance is tricky, didnt want to bonk
> 
> 1.2 mile swim  31.14
> 56 mile bike     3:06.07 (18.5 avg)
> ...



Good stuff, congrats!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 21, 2008)

i agree about the water/gatorade bottles...i was expecting full water bottles, not the sport bottle that they handed out....i under-nutritioned too, was nervous about getting GI issues, esp with the heat....live and learn!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> great job monkey,,,great race indeed
> 
> swim 31.14
> bike 3:06:07
> run  2:41:41  (usually a 2hr-2:15 half pace, but i was overheating and couldnt cool down)



You guys are insane..


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2008)

Great riding weather today, got in 20.3 miles today @ 15 mph. 
Not great, but getting there.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 25, 2008)

Went for a 22mi ride yesterday to meet a friend for climbing at Marymoor park, avg 16.8 - that was mostly flat and with some road crossings and route finding.
And then I get to the park and I find out that they have a Velodrome!!






Very cool, I gotta get on it sometime and put the hammer down


----------



## marcski (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice velodrome pic!

Been doing mostly the regular road ride lately...about 28 or so miles, 2000' of climbing.  I've plateaued at about 16.7 and 16.8.  Can't seem to get over the 17 mph this season yet.  I'm going to try and ride at least one long ride a week for the next few weeks...and hopefully that will put me over the hump on the regular training ride!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 26, 2008)

Break out day! Got the road bike out for the first time this year, met up with a riding buddy and got in 21 miles @ 18.2 mph. A bit tired and worn, but feel great!


----------



## mondeo (Jul 28, 2008)

After a busy week at work, out for the first time since last week Sunday (a rather hot & slow half century,) did 21 miles @ 14 mph. Finally (after a year and a half) getting this shifting thing down, and man, does it make a difference.

Can't wait to get my new ride and see how much difference it makes. Not expecting much, as it'll still definitely be the rider that's the limiting factor, but I figure 10-15lb instant weight savings, along with all the other niceties, should probably be good for something.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 30, 2008)

20 at lunch, some nice hill repeats, legs were sore from a fast (way out of my comfy zone) 6mi run on Monday, so kept it easy and spun to loosen up the legs...


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Jul 30, 2008)

25 on Sunday, 36 on Monday, 25 on Tuesday...getting ready for Maine St. Tri on Sunday.  All lunch time rides, pressed for more time this week.  Great riding weather, love the summer.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 4, 2008)

About 15-20 on Saturday (no comp installed yet.) About 5-10 on Sunday before my 2 day old chain broke :angry:

And then 25 today, average speed around 16 mph. So apparently the new bike is worth about 2 mph, given similar rides done last week on the old bike were at 14 mph. Max speed 46 mph down one of the hills near my apartment. Sweetness.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 11, 2008)

So where's everybody at mileage wise to date? 

I'm at about 425, about 250 on the trails and 175 cruising around the roads at the beach while on vacation. Not _too_ bad for having the 3 kids house job shtuff

I'd be happy finishing around 600 being that I don't ride too much after ski season starts


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2008)

256, but I didn't start until the middle of July


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm. It might be interesting to try to figure out the total mileage on the MTB this summer...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hmm. It might be interesting to try to figure out the total mileage on the MTB this summer...




Ok, let's get started, now follow closely 2+2=4


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hmm. It might be interesting to try to figure out the total mileage on the MTB this summer...



Here's my log and mileage total so far this summer on the MTB (*Estimates):

White Memorial CT, 5/7: 4 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/6: 4 miles*
Hubbard Park, CT 6/8: 5 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/10: 4 miles*
Nepaug CT, 6/15: 5 miles*
West Hartford Reservoir CT, 6/22: 7 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 6/24: 5 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 6/26: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/29: 4 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 7/1: 5.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 3.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/8: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/10: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/13: 5.15 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.75 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/20: 9.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/22: 3.8 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/27: 5.7 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/28: 1.8 miles
Willow Street MA, 8/1: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/3: 6.92 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/5: 5.43 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 10.9 miles

Total so far of *126.39 miles*. Not bad!


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 12, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> So where's everybody at mileage wise to date?



I've got just over 2000 road miles in so far this year. Well below my target. But I've got a week long bike tour and three centuries scheduled for September so I should be between 3000-4000 by mid October.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm at around 600. Been a rough, partially unmotivated summer. Sick for about a month, then busy at work, then rain. Almost did 100 last weekend, but screwed up my ankle. Scared me for a bit, but should be back on the bike Thursday/next time it's not raining like India in monsoon season.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> 256, but I didn't start until the middle of July



256+18.2 (today@14.5 mph)= 274.2


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 14, 2008)

14.5 mi at 21avg followed by a 20min run....hard brick workout....gotta love the bricks!!


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Tired of the rain yet?*

240 this week.  A lot of wet riding and bike cleaning in the evenings. :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2008)

jplynch019 said:


> 240 this week.  A lot of wet riding and bike cleaning in the evenings. :beer:


You must be a youngin, I used to do stuff like that when I was in my late 20s early 30s.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry to say, I just turned 50 in March.  Just applied for my AARP card (strictly for the discounts of course).    240 in a week is easy when you commute to work 40 per day round trip(plus another 40 for fun).  

I don't "feel" a day over 23!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2008)

jplynch019 said:


> Sorry to say, I just turned 50 in March.  Just applied for my AARP card (strictly for the discounts of course).    240 in a week is easy when you commute to work 40 per day round trip(plus another 40 for fun).
> 
> I don't "feel" a day over 23!




You a good man and an inspiration!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> 256+18.2 (today@14.5 mph)= 274.2



274.2+14.3(today @ 15mph) = 288+some I forgot to post=306.45 miles this season.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 15, 2008)

woot, hit 500 mi (515 to be exact) for the season to date!


----------



## tequiladoug (Sep 15, 2008)

around 3500 - with mostly Mtn bike miles the last 3 months


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2008)

Updated my log and mileage total so far this summer on the MTB (*Estimates). I also fixed some of the estimates with actual mileage from my old GPS:

White Memorial CT, 5/7: 4 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/6: 4 miles*
Hubbard Park, CT 6/8: 5 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/10: 4 miles*
Nepaug CT, 6/15: 5 miles*
West Hartford Reservoir CT, 6/22: 7 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 6/24: 5.87 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/26: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/29: 4 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 7/1: 5.91 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 3.63 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/8: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/10: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/13: 5.15 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.75 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/20: 9.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/22: 3.8 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/27: 5.7 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/28: 1.8 miles
Willow Street MA, 8/1: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/3: 6.92 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/5: 5.43 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 10.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/12: 5.66 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/14: 3.06 miles
West Hartford Reservoir CT, 8/17: 9.33 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/20: 4.64 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/14: 9.76 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/28: 6.05 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/1: 9.19 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/3: 5.23 miles
Hubbard Park CT, 9/7: 9.13 miles
Waldo State Park, C, 9/11: 5.33 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/14: 8.17 miles

Total so far of *202.85* miles. Broke 200! Yay!  Hoping for a hundred more before the season is out.


----------



## marcski (Sep 15, 2008)

Greg, the (mtn.) biking season never ends, the clothing just changes with the seasons.   

I got out this morning for the local woods for a good hard ride for an hour. Only stopped once I think when I had to get a stick out of the derailleur.  

Got out yesterday for a gross, hot sticky ride in the woods.  Not that long since it was so hot and gross...probably about 55 mins or so.  Had a good ride on saturday as well.  

I have no idea how many miles I have in the woods....   I have about 2000 so far on the road bike. Probably end up with about 2500 for the year on the road.  (I do stop riding the road, once the temps really start to dip, but we do go straight through the winter in the woods).


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> 274.2+14.3(today @ 15mph) = 288+some I forgot to post=306.45 miles this season.




Up to 533.93 for the season.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2008)

marcski said:


> Greg, the (mtn.) biking season never ends, the clothing just changes with the seasons.



Yeah, I can see that some ride all winter. Once the ski season starts though, the bike will be put away. I actually had some fleeting thoughts that I might ride during some January warm-up or something if the trails melt out. Two problems with that: (1) We're definitely not having a January warm-up this season as it will be far below average from November through April :razz:, and (2) in the very unlikely event we do get a warm-up, I'll take the opportunity to ski some mid-winter spring bumps down here. I love MTBing, almost as much as skiing; *almost *being the operative word.


----------



## marcski (Sep 15, 2008)

Of course.....skiing rules, always will.  

That being said, you can do both throughout the winter.  Ski one day, ride another.   Also, snow shouldn't keep you out.  Depending on the "conditions" some snow is great to ride on...we even do some of the slick rocks when they are covered with a solid layer of snow.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2008)

marcski said:


> Of course.....skiing rules, always will.
> 
> That being said, you can do both throughout the winter.  Ski one day, ride another.   Also, snow shouldn't keep you out.  Depending on the "conditions" some snow is great to ride on...we even do some of the slick rocks when they are covered with a solid layer of snow.



As a family man, I've got a certain number of "chips" to cash in to do my "thing". In the winter, they are used for skiing. I suspect by spring, I'll be looking forward to MTB; just like I'm looking forward to skiing now.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

White Memorial CT, 5/7: 4 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/6: 4 miles*
Hubbard Park, CT 6/8: 5 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/10: 4 miles*
Nepaug CT, 6/15: 5 miles*
West Hartford Reservoir CT, 6/22: 7 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 6/24: 5.87 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/26: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/29: 4 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 7/1: 5.91 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 3.63 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/8: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/10: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/13: 5.15 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.75 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/20: 9.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/22: 3.8 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/27: 5.7 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/28: 1.8 miles
Willow Street MA, 8/1: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/3: 6.92 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/5: 5.43 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 10.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/12: 5.66 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/14: 3.06 miles
West Hartford Reservoir CT, 8/17: 9.33 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/20: 4.64 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/14: 9.76 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/28: 6.05 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/1: 9.19 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/3: 5.23 miles
Hubbard Park CT, 9/7: 9.13 miles
Waldo State Park, C, 9/11: 5.33 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/14: 8.17 miles
Tyler Mill CT, 9/18: 8.06 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/20: 5.79 miles
Tyler Mill CT, 9/22: 6.21 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/28: 12.61 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/2: 4.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/4: 4.77 miles

*245 miles.* Breaking 300 might be tough, but I still hope to do it.


----------



## jplynch019 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Good Morning!*

32° F this morning at 5:30 AM in CT for the daily commute.  Sky was dark and clear.  Saw a shooting star (meteor)!.  Traffic was well behaved. 20 miles went by like nothing.  Can it get any better than this?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> woot, hit 500 mi (515 to be exact) for the season to date!



Congrats..good training for ski season...


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Oct 18, 2008)

2500 miles for the season April - Current)....including 40 yesterday.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 19, 2008)

About 550 for the season, doubt if I'll get much more in.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 19, 2008)

Hit 600 yesterday, may get close to 7 by the end of the season...


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

White Memorial CT, 5/7: 4 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/6: 4 miles*
Hubbard Park, CT 6/8: 5 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/10: 4 miles*
Nepaug CT, 6/15: 5 miles*
West Hartford Reservoir CT, 6/22: 7 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 6/24: 5.87 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/26: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/29: 4 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 7/1: 5.91 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 3.63 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/8: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/10: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/13: 5.15 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.75 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/20: 9.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/22: 3.8 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/27: 5.7 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/28: 1.8 miles
Willow Street MA, 8/1: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/3: 6.92 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/5: 5.43 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 10.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/12: 5.66 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/14: 3.06 miles
West Hartford Reservoir CT, 8/17: 9.33 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/20: 4.64 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/14: 9.76 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/28: 6.05 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/1: 9.19 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/3: 5.23 miles
Hubbard Park CT, 9/7: 9.13 miles
Waldo State Park, C, 9/11: 5.33 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/14: 8.17 miles
Tyler Mill CT, 9/18: 8.06 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/20: 5.79 miles
Tyler Mill CT, 9/22: 6.21 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/28: 12.61 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/2: 4.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/4: 4.77 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/8: 6.49 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/13: 9.15 miles
Nepaug CT, 10/19: 8.82 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/22: 6.46 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/26: 5.32 miles

*281* miles this season. 300 is within reach!


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

*End of Season MTB Log*

White Memorial CT, 5/7: 4 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/6: 4 miles*
Hubbard Park, CT 6/8: 5 miles*
White Memorial CT, 6/10: 4 miles*
Nepaug CT, 6/15: 5 miles*
West Hartford Reservoir CT, 6/22: 7 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 6/24: 5.87 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/26: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/29: 4 miles*
Nassahegan CT, 7/1: 5.91 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 3.63 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/8: 5.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/10: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/13: 5.15 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.75 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/20: 9.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/22: 3.8 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/27: 5.7 miles
Trail of Tears MA, 7/28: 1.8 miles
Willow Street MA, 8/1: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/3: 6.92 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/5: 5.43 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 10.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/12: 5.66 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/14: 3.06 miles
West Hartford Reservoir CT, 8/17: 9.33 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/20: 4.64 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/14: 9.76 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/28: 6.05 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/1: 9.19 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/3: 5.23 miles
Hubbard Park CT, 9/7: 9.13 miles
Waldo State Park, C, 9/11: 5.33 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/14: 8.17 miles
Tyler Mill CT, 9/18: 8.06 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/20: 5.79 miles
Tyler Mill CT, 9/22: 6.21 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/28: 12.61 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/2: 4.72 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/4: 4.77 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/8: 6.49 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/13: 9.15 miles
Nepaug CT, 10/19: 8.82 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/22: 6.46 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/26: 5.32 miles
Nassahegan CT, 11/2: 8.26 miles
Nassahegan CT, 11/9: 6.79 miles
Nassahegan CT, 11/15: 8.74 miles

Total for the season: *305 miles!*


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 9, 2009)

*2009 First ride of the season*

What a weekend!! Skiing with friends at Mount Snow on Saturday and my first road ride of the year Sunday.  My normal hilly 24 mile route but ridden backwards from my usual way. Average 16.3 MPH,  Not too bad for an old guy who gets fat in winter 
The first ride of the year feels weird. I almost felt a litle wobbly on the bike. 
Anyone else get out this weekend?


----------



## Jisch (Mar 9, 2009)

I did a 2 hour road ride with the wife with a few stops for errands along the way on Saturday, it was a bit slow, but good to get out. On Sunday I did a 3 hour long road ride at a good clip. I was on my Cannondale HT with 2.1 tires, so not exactly a road bike, again great to get out and hammer, even if it was on the road. I don't have a bike computer, but I'd guess Saturday was 10 miles or so, Sunday was maybe 25 miles. Then Sunday PM my wife and I hit up the 1.something mile loop behind the house for five laps or so. That place is amazing in how it stays dry even during thaws and everything else - probably because no one but us ever ride out there. Zero mud, tons of rocks and a lot of fun! 

John


----------



## tequiladoug (Mar 9, 2009)

Saturday was my first ride of '09, 6 of us did a 42 mile road loop from my house. And then on Sunday I skied Hunter. Hope to keep that plan up all of March - bike Saturday, Ski Sunday.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, forgot about this old thread.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Wow, forgot about this old thread.



did you take your training wheels off yet?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> did you take your training wheels off yet?



I could see where you might make a mistake, that's a trainer, not training wheels:








Who's JimG?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

i guess thats a no.

hey, my daughter outgrew her Dora bike.  it would be right up your alley.  you can have it for $75, shipped.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey, get another job and maybe you could afford to put training wheels on something like that


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

thats pretty sick man.

do you put a fan in front of it to feel the wind in your face?  

if you ever sack up and take it off that sweet kickstand, give me a holler.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> thats pretty sick man.
> 
> do you put a fan in front of it to feel the wind in your face?
> 
> if you ever sack up and take it off that sweet kickstand, give me a holler.



Why, by the time you hear me, I'll be to far for you to see me.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Why, by the time you hear me, I'll be to far for you to see me.



really, how do you ride it with that old lady contraption its sitting on?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> really, how do you ride it with that old lady contraption its sitting on?



OK, you were entertaining for a minute or so, Now I know why women say what they do about you.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 11, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I could see where you might make a mistake, that's a trainer, not training wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I have that exact bike a 1994 Trek 5200. I bought a replacement a new Madone 5.2 a couple of years ago but this is the bike I used last weekend. I use it as my backup bike and I'll probably keep it at work for lunch time rides. It's got 50,000+ miles on it and  still going great! The entire drivetrain was replaced with Ultegra triple 9 speed stuff back in 2000 and it really should be replaced again. Great bike..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 11, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> Hey, I have that exact bike a 1994 Trek 5200. I bought a replacement a new Madone 5.2 a couple of years ago but this is the bike I used last weekend. I use it as my backup bike and I'll probably keep it at work for lunch time rides. It's got 50,000+ miles on it and  still going great! The entire drivetrain was replaced with Ultegra triple 9 speed stuff back in 2000 and it really should be replaced again. Great bike..



I love it and replaced my shifters and cog to Ultegra 9 speed as well.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 20, 2009)

Just came in from the cold and the first outdoor after work road ride of the spring season.  14.1 miles in just under 50-minutes in 38°F.  It was warmer at Sunapee on Wednesday…

I’ve been spinning in the basement all winter and to get outside is wonderful!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice to see you back on the forums Charlie!


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 27, 2009)

Took a long lunch today, nice 25 mile ride on deserted backroads. 16.5 mph


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 30, 2009)

40 hilly miles with the wife on Saturday, averaged 16.8mph . Her first ride of the year so she made me lead. She kicked my but on the hills! I'm paying for not working out enough on the spinning bike this winter. Should be a great year though,  we're getting out early.  Looking to do at least 4000 miles and 5 or 6 organized centuries and maybe a 200K too.
My wife loves hills so she's checking out the 6 gap ride in Vermont


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

*2009 Log*



Greg said:


> White Memorial CT, 5/7: 4 miles*
> White Memorial CT, 6/6: 4 miles*
> Hubbard Park, CT 6/8: 5 miles*
> White Memorial CT, 6/10: 4 miles*
> ...



*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT: 4/5: 4.7 miles

Goal for this season is 600 miles. Better get crackin'! Next ride is tomorrow.


----------



## marcski (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been doing a decent amount of mountain biking the last month or so.... But yesterday with the gorgeous warm weather I thought I'd take advantage and bust out the road bike for the first time this season. Short sleeved jersey and shorts.....was all I needed. I did my regular ride about 29 miles and 2000 feet of climbing. I felt surprisingly strong....and I was riding at a decent clip judging by my intermediate times. On the way back....cruising on some flat road I heard some metal or what sounded like I rode over a nail. I thought great now I'm going to get a flat...but that never came....what I did start to hear was some running up front. I was able to get a hill and then got off and realized the front derailleur mount cracked. It's a  separate piece not part of the derailleur but its what holds the derailleur to the frame. I tried to Jimmy a quick fix to get home as I was only about 4 miles away. Luckily I was at the top of a huge hill and there is a bike shop at the bottom. A new piece is on order and  now I know where the screw is on the front derailleur to be able to slip it off the chain!

It's amazing ...despite a lot off off season spinning and 3 days of mountain biking/week for the last month but I'm still feeling the road ride in my legs the day after!


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT: 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT: 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT: 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT: 5/1: 6.0 miles

So 24.6 so far. Better pick up the pace if I want to make 600 this year...


----------



## mlctvt (May 2, 2009)

2009 Road bike log

April: 419 miles (more miles than I put on the car for April)
May: 507 miles (crappy weather, should have been 650+)


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Up to 27.5 on the MTB so far this year:

4/5: 4.7
4/19: ~6.5
5/1: 6.0
5/3: 10.3


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles

41.6 so far. Last year it was almost July by this point.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> *2009 Log*
> 
> Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
> Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
> ...



nice start!!!


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> 40 hilly miles with the wife on Saturday, averaged 16.8mph . Her first ride of the year so she made me lead. She kicked my but on the hills! I'm paying for not working out enough on the spinning bike this winter. Should be a great year though,  we're getting out early.  Looking to do at least 4000 miles and 5 or 6 organized centuries and maybe a 200K too.
> My wife loves hills so she's checking out the 6 gap ride in Vermont



I'd feel pretty silly posting my stats on this thread next to yours.  So mine will stay in bikejournal.com where they belong, I think.


----------



## mlctvt (May 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'd feel pretty silly posting my stats on this thread next to yours.  So mine will stay in bikejournal.com where they belong, I think.



I don't know - I think you're more dedicated than me, getting up at 5:00AM to ride to work a couple of days a week? I can barely get my ass to work at 8:30am!  I'm going to try to ride to work on Friday since it's ride to work day!


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I don't know - I think you're more dedicated than me, getting up at 5:00AM to ride to work a couple of days a week? I can barely get my ass to work at 8:30am!  I'm going to try to ride to work on Friday since it's ride to work day!



Heh.  Well... we'll see how long it lasts.  Praying I don't have any knee issues this year.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 12, 2009)

I picked up my new bike a week ago and I have 66.3 miles on it so far (although that's using Google Earth to measure because I haven't got a computer yet).  Hope to put at least that much on it again this coming week.


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2009)

Well, what the hell... YTD stats: 255.4 miles, 16,253 ft elevation gain, 16.13 mph average speed

Hoping to average 100 - 150 miles a week for the next month and half, and steadily increasing.


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

I'm at about 40.6, in 6 rides, on the MTB so far this year.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

Another 12.5 last night, for 53.1 total.


----------



## Marc (May 19, 2009)

Just got back from a ride, and felt good and strong.

32 miles, 2005 ft elevation gain.  I managed to average 17.6 mph (I'm typically in the 16's).

YTD stats: 13 rides, 357.3 miles, 22,932 ft elevation gain, 16.33 mph average speed.


----------



## Marc (May 23, 2009)

Week ending, 5/23-

YTD stats: 17 rides, 458.94 miles, 29,332 ft elevation gain, 16.40 average speed


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8

*Total - 71.4*


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT: 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT: 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT: 5/24: 11.8 miles

70.9 so far.


----------



## powbmps (May 25, 2009)

You guys are nuts.

5/8: North Sutton, NH - 5.8 (722' total ascent)
5/12: King Ridge, NH - 4.0 (909' total ascent)
5/15: Springfield, NH - 4.0 (495' total ascent)
5/23: King Ridge, NH - 7.5 (1,631' total ascent)

Oh yeah!

(Need some use for the altimeter so I added the total ascent.)


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2009)

powbmps said:


> You guys are nuts.
> 
> 5/8: North Sutton, NH - 5.8 (722' total ascent)
> 5/12: King Ridge, NH - 4.0 (909' total ascent)
> ...



We're nuts because we've gotten some miles in, or because we're tracking our MTB mileage? :dunce:

I was thinking of tracking the total ascent for my rides too, but I don't have that for every ride, so I didn't bother.


----------



## powbmps (May 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> We're nuts because we've gotten some miles in, or because we're tracking our MTB mileage? :dunce:
> 
> I was thinking of tracking the total ascent for my rides too, but I don't have that for every ride, so I didn't bother.



I'm just impressed with the total miles you guys have so far (and the early start date).


----------



## WoodCore (May 26, 2009)

Date	         Location 	         Distance	 Elevation Gain 

3/30/2009  Cheshire Rail 	 11.01	251
4/7/2009	Cheshire Rail 	 12.32	680
4/16/2009	Brooksvale Park	 2.35  	538
4/24/2009	Hop Brook 	 6.31 	773
4/28/2009	Hop Brook 	 4.89	        1670
4/29/2009	West Hartford	 10.17	2194
5/3/2009	Brooksvale Park  4.97	        1180
5/9/2009	Nassahegan	  6.08	1891
5/13/2009	Nassahegan	  6.39        1279
5/15/2009	Larkin Bridle	 16.26	1111
5/19/2009	White Memorial 	     13.01	  978
5/20/2009	Nassahegan	      5.81      1315
5/22/2009	Nassahegan	      5.31	   591
5/23/2009	West Hartford	      9.08	  1750
5/25/2009	Nassahegan	      8.32	  1782
5/30/2009 Nassahegan	      8.67      1875
5/31/2009 Nassahegan            7.80       1066
6/06/2009 Upper Paugussett    5.37       1085 

Totals so far:

144.12 miles and 22009 feet of climbing


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Date	         Location 	         Distance	 Elevation Gain
> 
> 3/30/2009  Cheshire Rail 	 11.01	251
> 4/7/2009	Cheshire Rail 	 12.32	680
> ...



Nice!  No wonder you're getting so fast!


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Date	         Location 	         Distance	 Elevation Gain
> 
> 3/30/2009  Cheshire Rail 	 11.01	251
> 4/7/2009	Cheshire Rail 	 12.32	680
> ...



Dayum! :-o Way to kill it this season Jon!! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2009)

Updated



WoodCore said:


> Date	         Location 	         Distance	 Elevation Gain
> 
> 3/30/2009  Cheshire Rail 	 11.01	251
> 4/7/2009	Cheshire Rail 	 12.32	680
> ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

Isn't it a little OCD to keep track of stats for a recreational activity..


----------



## Marc (May 31, 2009)

Easy week this week for recovery and hopefully so I don't burn out or injure anything-

Updated YTD stats: 549.48 miles, 34,317 ft elevation gain, 16.37 mph average speed


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2009)

Marc said:


> Easy week this week for recovery and hopefully so I don't burn out or injure anything-
> 
> Updated YTD stats: 549.48 miles, 34,317 ft elevation gain, 16.37 mph average speed



Looks like you need to take the mountain bike out to drop the average mph some.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3

*Total - 87.0*


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassaheagn CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassheagan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles

85.7 so far.


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2009)

Week ending 6/7/2009-

162.14 miles; 10,490 ft elevation gain; 16.70 mph average speed

YTD:

711.62 miles; 44,807 ft elevation gain; 16.44 mph average speed


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassaheagn CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassheagan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassheagan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassheagan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles

107.7 so far. 500 more to go. :-o


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 8, 2009)

Marc said:


> Week ending 6/7/2009-
> 
> 162.14 miles; 10,490 ft elevation gain; 16.70 mph average speed
> 
> ...



If you are doing a 65 mile ride what is a respectable speed.  I dont have a computer and  go off of what the others on the ride say.  I live in the high peaks regions so it deos not matter much where you go hills are involved.
We did 63 miles this weekend and averaged 17.1.  I asked the guys I ride with if thati s fast.  They said till I get closer to 20 dont ask .  

So far YTD I have 7 rides 400 miles +-


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2

*Total - 109.0*


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *2009 MTB*
> 
> 04/05 - Nass - 4.7
> 04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
> ...



One of these days I'm gonna go on a BS 1.4 mile ride just to get ahead of you. :razz:


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> If you are doing a 65 mile ride what is a respectable speed.  I dont have a computer and  go off of what the others on the ride say.  I live in the high peaks regions so it deos not matter much where you go hills are involved.
> We did 63 miles this weekend and averaged 17.1.  I asked the guys I ride with if thati s fast.  They said till I get closer to 20 dont ask .
> 
> So far YTD I have 7 rides 400 miles +-



You're asking the wrong person.  I'm slow... always have been, always will be.  My only redeeming quality as a cyclist is I can go slow for a really long time.  I would call 17.1 perfectly respectable from where I sit, but I'm no racer.

I did about 16.7 on a 70 mile ride that was pretty hilly yesterday... but then again, I always ride alone.

Drafting can make a big difference.  I can come closer to 20 over the 190 miles of the PMC because I'm drafting for a fair portion of the ride.  It's always hard to compare I guess, unless you do race.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> One of these days I'm gonna go on a BS 1.4 mile ride just to get ahead of you. :razz:



:lol:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Got my bike May 6th and have 325 miles on it so far.

I would've had more, but I've been on the road a lot for work.  Hoping to get at least 400 miles within the next month.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like I need a gps.. or a pen and paper to start tracking my runs.. hrmm..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 8, 2009)

I use this:

http://www.zonefivesoftware.com/SportTracks/

I recently got a Garmin Edge 305 that makes it much easier, but I was drawing my routes in before I got the GPS.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2009)

*2009 Log*

3/30/2009 Cheshire Rail 11.01 251
4/7/2009 Cheshire Rail 12.32 680
4/16/2009 Brooksvale Park 2.35 538
4/24/2009 Hop Brook 6.31 773
4/28/2009 Hop Brook 4.89 1670
4/29/2009 West Hartford 10.17 2194
5/3/2009 Brooksvale Park 4.97 1180
5/9/2009 Nassahegan 6.08 1891
5/13/2009 Nassahegan 6.39 1279
5/15/2009 Larkin Bridle 16.26 1111
5/19/2009 White Memorial 13.01 978
5/20/2009 Nassahegan 5.81 1315
5/22/2009 Nassahegan 5.31 591
5/23/2009 West Hartford 9.08 1750
5/25/2009 Nassahegan 8.32 1782
5/29/2009 Larkin Bridle 19.9 1300
5/30/2009 Nassahegan 8.7 1875
5/31/2009 Nassahegan 7.9 1066
6/06/2009 U.Paugussett 5.37 1085 
6/07/2009 Brooksvale 3.53 661
6/08/2009 Nassahegan 7.58 1557
6/09/2009 Larkin Bridle 19.9 1300
6/10/2009 George C. Waldo 2.86 721
6/12/2009 Middlebury Greenway 10.15 932
6/13/2009 Farmington Greenway 22.69 987
6/14/2009 Larkin Bridle 17.2 1100
6/16/2009 Nassahegan 6.16 1952
6/17/2009 Nassahegan 5.76 1523
6/19/2009 Middlebury Greenway 9.53 798
6/21/2009 Larkin Bridle 17.2 1100
6/23/2009 Larkin Bridle 16.26 929
6/24/2009 Larkin Bridle 10.85 645
6/30/2009 Larkin Bridle 17.45 768
7/03/2009 Larkin Bridle 16.27 968
7/04/2009 Nassahegan 8.9 3557
7/05/2009 Nassahegan 6.0 2000

Totals so far:

362.62 miles and 44807 feet of climbing


----------



## Marc (Jun 14, 2009)

Week ending 6/14/2009-

149.57 miles; 9,399 ft elevation gain; 16.91 mph average speed

Little less than I wanted, but not bad considering how much the weather sucked.

YTD:

861.19 miles; 54,056 ft elevation gain; 16.53 mph average speed

I'll crack 1,000 miles before June's out easy.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 14, 2009)

First weekend back:

63 miles
21 Friday

42 today, with a couple hours at work between the first 17.5 and the last 24.5. Gives me some confidence in the possibility of 35-40 continuous next weekend.

Not bad, all things considering. Shouldn't have any problems ramping up to a century by the end of summer, though I'm going to have to start throwing some hills in here and there.


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles

Up to 121.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1

*Total - 121.9*


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2009)

May as well do this now since I know I won't be riding tomorrow.  Stupid rain.

Week ending 6/20/2009-

162.42 miles; 9,750 ft elevation gain; 

And the crappy ass weather continues....

YTD:

1,023.61 miles; 63,806 ft elevation gain; 16.55 mph average speed


And the love-hate relationship I have with Wachusett continues.  I rode up there today, 40 miles each way, just to climb to the top, only to find out the carriage road is closed for the entire season to repave it.  I'll be damned if I know how a 2 and change mile long road can take an entire summer to repave, but I guess the DCR doesn't want their contractor to over extend themselves.  My tax dollars at work.  Now if I want to do any serious climbing... like a real climb, I'm going to have to drive to do it, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Marc (Jun 28, 2009)

Week ending 6/28/2009-

163.99 miles; 12,750 ft elevation gain; 

And the crappy ass weather continues... and continues... and continues.  Good thing I decided on the year of Seattle to get serious about my training regimen.  Stupid weather.

YTD:

1187.60 miles; 75,556 ft elevation gain; 16.47 mph average speed

Yeah, my average speed dropped.  I killed myself in the hills this week.  Felt good though.  I need to get some climbing legs for the Petersburg ride in September.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 28, 2009)

Week ending 6/28/2009:

95 miles, somewhere around 3000 ft elevation. Today was 46mi, 2100ft. First ride of the year outside the flats of Hartford's suburbia, I forgot what hills were like.

Total for the year is only about 250-300 due to the late start and bad weather. Been kicking my a$$ pretty good at the gym on the rainy days, up to 4 mile runs.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *Total - 121.9*



Still only 121.9, stupid Lyme (and rain).. :smash:


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles

Up to 134.1.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 29, 2009)

twas a good weekend with 16+ saturday and just over 5 sunday  put me at 214 for the year. i'm pretty psyched since i'm only getting out about once a week until i finish some house projects


----------



## andyzee (Jun 29, 2009)

17 miles last week
32 miles yesterday


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 1, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> 2009 Road bike log
> 
> April: 419 miles (more miles than I put on the car for April)
> May: 507 miles (crappy weather, should have been 650+)


June: 396 miles (real crappy weather, worst June in over 20 years) 1st Century of the year 6/7


----------



## Marc (Jul 1, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> June: 396 miles (real crappy weather, worst June in over 20 years) 1st Century of the year 6/7



Frustrating, isn't it?  The first year I'm finally 100% healthy and ready to go all out.  And the weather looks down at me and says "OOOOH NO NO NO.  STFU AND HAVE A SEAT OVER THERE.  THAT'S RIGHT, IN THE HOUSE.  AND STAY PUT.  UNTIL I FEEL LIKE CHANGING."


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Figured I'd update through June.

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/30: 5.1 miles

Up to 139.2. I was at about 45 miles at this point last year...


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 1, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> June: 396 miles (real crappy weather, worst June in over 20 years) 1st Century of the year 6/7





Marc said:


> Frustrating, isn't it?  The first year I'm finally 100% healthy and ready to go all out.  And the weather looks down at me and says "OOOOH NO NO NO.  STFU AND HAVE A SEAT OVER THERE.  THAT'S RIGHT, IN THE HOUSE.  AND STAY PUT.  UNTIL I FEEL LIKE CHANGING."



Extremely frustrating. I hate riding in the rain but one day last we I just said F** it and I went out for a 25 miler in the light misting rain , it wasn't too bad. Hopefully the weather is finally improving. At breakfast this morning the wife said  "Let's do our own century on Saturday. " so maybe we'll make up for the low miles in July.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 5, 2009)

Week ending 7/5

140 total
55 Friday
24 Saturday
61 Sunday

450ish for the year.

Not a bad weekend after another rainy week. I was expecting sun until at least 3PM on Friday, though, and had at least another 7 miles to go when the skies opened up a couple hours early. That sucked. Flat though, maybe 3000ft climbing total.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's the revised totals to date! I'm feeling good and riding as much as possible! :beer: 



WoodCore said:


> 3/30/2009 Cheshire Rail 11.01 251
> 4/07/2009 Cheshire Rail 12.32 680
> 4/16/2009 Brooksvale Park 2.35 538
> 4/24/2009 Hop Brook 6.31 773
> ...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 6, 2009)

536 miles total on the Road Bike.  

The weather has slowed me down a bit too.  Every time I got home last week, I looked out the window to T-storms (after it'd been nice and sunny all day).  Hopefully I'll get a little more this month, but I'm going to Vegas in a week and a half and I'm not bringing the bike to 110 degree heat.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 10, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> 2009 Road bike log
> 
> April: 419 miles (more miles than I put on the car for April)
> May: 507 miles (crappy weather, should have been 650+)







mlctvt said:


> June: 396 miles (real crappy weather, worst June in over 20 years) 1st Century of the year 6/7



Finally some better weather and a good start for July , 211 miles for the first week.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1

*Total - 127*

My riding season started off strong-ish, but the rain, lyme disease, and now a pulled or torn hamstring has really put a damper on riding in the last month...


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2009)

Week ending 7/12/2009-

192.7 miles; 10,300 ft elevation gain; 

Decent week.  Put in a hard weekend.  24 Friday, 93 yesterday, 62 today.

YTD:

1,478.25 miles; 91,265 ft elevation gain; 16.48 mph average speed


----------



## mondeo (Jul 12, 2009)

Week ending 7/12/09:

0.  uke:

Ran a little over 5 miles Thursday on the treadmill, feet went numb after about 35 minutes, stopped running and my foot was injured. Probably could've gotten out, but figured it would be better to just let it heal.


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/30: 5.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/4: 8.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 5.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/12: 12.4 miles

Up to 166.1. the 600 miles was way too much of ambitious goal it looks like. I'll be happy to get 500 at this point.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> the 600 miles was way too much of ambitious goal it looks like. I'll be happy to get 500 at this point.



I'll be happy to hit 200 at this point....


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2009)

Week ending 7/19/2009-

180.04 miles; 10,060 ft elevation gain; 

YTD:

1,658.29 miles; 102,085 ft elevation gain; 16.50 mph average speed

Finally broke the 100,000 ft mark on elevation gain.  So that's something, I guess.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3

*Total - 144.2*


----------



## mondeo (Jul 20, 2009)

Week ending 7/19:
At least 160, can't remember if I rode Tuesday or not.

New mark for longest ride at 70 miles yesterday. Need to get an altimeter, because it was definately more than 2200 ft climbing that mapmyride suggested.

610ish on the year.


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/30: 5.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/4: 8.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 5.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/12: 12.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/15: 7.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.4 miles

Up to 180.5.


----------



## rueler (Jul 20, 2009)

nice amount of riding Greg...But, I thought that you'd have more than that by now...especially after getting that shiny new bike!


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2009)

rueler said:


> nice amount of riding Greg...But, I thought that you'd have more than that by now...especially after getting that shiny new bike!



I've seemed to settle in at twice a week lately. Would probably have more if Tyler Mill and Brooksvale were in play, but given the intermittent wetness lately, they're really not options yet. Hope to get in at least 3 rides in out on the Cape next week.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 20, 2009)

2009 Road bike log , updated 7/19/09

April: 419 miles (more miles than I put on the car for April)
May: 507 miles (crappy weather, should have been 650+) 
June: 396 miles (real crappy weather, worst June in over 20 years) 1st Century of the year 6/7 
July: Finally some decent weather and miles, so far 458 miles, second Century of the year 7/18


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> 2009 Road bike log , updated 7/19/09
> 
> April: 419 miles (more miles than I put on the car for April)
> May: 507 miles (crappy weather, should have been 650+)
> ...



winner


----------



## rueler (Jul 22, 2009)

Mtn bike: 61 rides for 537.55 miles.  Avg. ride length is 8.8 miles

Road bike: 5 rides for 116.3 miles. Avg. road ride length is 23.25 miles

total miles: 653.85 miles


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2009)

Scotty is approaching my season goal on the MTB. Bastid...


:razz:


----------



## Marc (Jul 28, 2009)

Week ending 7/26/2009-

142.5 miles; 10,150 ft elevation gain; shorter weekend, tapering for the PMC this weekend!

YTD:

1,800.75 miles; 112,235 ft elevation gain; 16.50 mph average speed

By next week I'll have broken 2,000 miles... which I suppose I'm happy with since I didn't actually start riding this year until the beginning of May, plus all the rain.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 28, 2009)

Week ending 7/26 - 

2 rides, total of 114 miles. Decent amount of climbing, at least 4200ft Saturday (though I really need an altimeter.) Hit 53mph on Saturday. That was fun.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6

*Total - 182.2*


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 3, 2009)

2009 Road bike log , updated 8/2/09

March: 87 miles
April: 419 miles (more miles than I put on the car for April)
May: 507 miles (crappy weather, should have been 650+) 
June: 396 miles (real crappy weather, worst June in over 20 years) 1st Century of the year 6/7 
July: 584 miles, second Century of the year 7/18


----------



## Marc (Aug 3, 2009)

Week ending 8/2/2009-

228.3 miles; roughly 8,700 ft elevation gain; 

July stats: 650.55 miles; 38,679 ft elevation gain.

YTD:

2,028.78 miles; 120,935 ft elevation gain; 16.69 mph average speed


PMC was good for the stats


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/30: 5.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/4: 8.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 5.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/12: 12.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/15: 7.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.4 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/27: 8.6 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/29: 10.0 miles

Up to 199.1.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 3, 2009)

Passed the 500 mile mark tonight!! 

*March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing

*April 2009:* 5 Rides - 36.04 Miles - 5,855 Feet of Climbing

*May 2009:* 12 Rides - 111.73 Miles - 16,118 Feet of Climbing

*June 2009:* 15 Rides - 172.49 Miles - 16,058 Feet of Climbing 

*July 2009:* 

7/03/2009 Larkin Bridle 16.27 968
7/04/2009 Nassahegan 8.90 3557
7/05/2009 Nassahegan 6.00 2000
7/07/2009 Nassahegan 5.58 1356
7/09/2009 U.Paugussett 7.40 1035
7/10/2009 U.Paugussett 7.10 986
7/12/2009 Nassahegan 9.69 1163
7/13/2009 Nassahegan 9.20 1132
7/15/2009 Nassahegan 6.96 1049
7/18/2009 Nassahegan 7.42 1181
7/19/2009 Nassahegan 9.57 1253
7/20/2009 Nassahegan 7.76 1180
7/22/2009 U. Paugussett 7.13 954
7/24/2009 U. Paugussett 10.48 1380
7/25/2009 Nassahegan 8.34 1266
7/26/2009 U. Paugussett 4.00 511
7/28/2009 U. Paugussett 10.67 1407
7/30/2009 Nassahegan 7.86 1091

*August 2009:*

8/01/2009 Nassahegan 8.17 1307
8/02/2009 Nassahegan 9.66 1509
8/03/2009 Nassahegan 6.86 986
8/04/2009 Nepaug S.F. 6.11 1151
8/05/2009 Nassahegan 6.62 781
8/06/2009 Nassahegan 9.50 1173
8/07/2009 Nassahegan 9.90 1284
8/08/2009 Nassahegan 7.8 1080
8/09/2009 Nassahegan 10.6 1848
8/10/2009 Nassahegan 6.07 750
8/11/2009 Nassahegan 7.70 950 
8/14/2009 Nassahegan 9.40 1040
8/15/2009 Nassahegan 9.37 1137
8/16/2009 Nassahegan 11.00 1702

Totals so far:

600.54 miles and 68,449 feet of climbing


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Passed the 500 mile mark tonight!!
> 
> *March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing
> 
> ...



You are going to be an animal by the end of this season. It's been nice riding with you. I'm sure you'll tire of the rest of us hacks shortly... :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> You are going to be an animal by the end of this season. It's been nice riding with you. I'm sure you'll tire of the rest of us hacks shortly... :lol:



I'll never tire riding with you guys! Speaking of which I'm ready to rip tomorrow night, name the place and time.....  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work Woodcore!  You've been getting out a ton and it shows!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6
08/04 - Nepaug - 6.1
08/06 - Nass - 9.5
08/07 - Nass - 7.0

*Total - 204.8*


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 16, 2009)

Passed the 600 mile mark today!! :beer:

*March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing

*April 2009:* 5 Rides - 36.04 Miles - 5,855 Feet of Climbing

*May 2009:* 12 Rides - 111.73 Miles - 16,118 Feet of Climbing

*June 2009:* 15 Rides - 172.49 Miles - 16,058 Feet of Climbing 

*July 2009:* 18 Rides - 149.47 Miles - 21,111 Feet of Climbing

*August 2009:*

8/01/2009 Nassahegan 8.17 1307
8/02/2009 Nassahegan 9.66 1509
8/03/2009 Nassahegan 6.86 986
8/04/2009 Nepaug S.F. 6.11 1151
8/05/2009 Nassahegan 6.62 781
8/06/2009 Nassahegan 9.50 1173
8/07/2009 Nassahegan 9.90 1284
8/08/2009 Nassahegan 7.8 1080
8/09/2009 Nassahegan 10.6 1848
8/10/2009 Nassahegan 6.07 750
8/11/2009 Nassahegan 7.70 950 
8/14/2009 Nassahegan 9.40 1040
8/15/2009 Nassahegan 9.37 1137
8/16/2009 Nassahegan 11.00 1702
8/17/2009 Nassahegan 6.37 818
8/18/2009 Nassahegan 6.62 893
8/19/2009 Nassahegan 7.39 1296
8/20/2009 Nassahegan 7.25 841
8/21/2009 Nassahegan 6.64 872
8/23/2009 Nassahegan 6.77 718
8/24/2009 Nassahegan 7.69 941
8/25/2009 Nassahegan 8.04 981
8/26/2009 Nassahegan 7.50 1348
8/27/2009 Nassahegan 8.48 1328
8/30/2009 Nassahegan 9.18 2037
8/31/2009 Nassahegan 8.34 1020

*September 2009:*

9/01/2009 Nassahegan 6.59 1014
9/02/2009 Nassahegan 9.92 1646


Totals so far:

707.32 miles and 84,202 feet of climbing


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6
08/04 - Nepaug - 6.1
08/06 - Nass - 9.5
08/07 - Nass - 7.0
08/14 - Nass - 8.3
08/16 - Nass - 11.0

*Total - 224.1*


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *2009 MTB*
> 
> 04/05 - Nass - 4.7
> 04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
> ...




Nicely done! Looks like your starting to put some mileage on Greg!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Nicely done! Looks like your starting to put some mileage on Greg!



Yeah, he's always too hungover to ride apparently... :roll:


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, he's always too hungover to ride apparently... :roll:




LOL!! :smile::smile:


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2009)

Week ending 8/16/2009-

178.5 miles; roughly 10,350 ft elevation gain; 

YTD:

2,289.39 miles; 136,785 ft elevation gain; 16.65 mph average speed


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, he's always too hungover to ride apparently... :roll:



White memorial hardly counts...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> White memorial hardly counts...



It's mileage on my bike, mostly on dirt, with hills, in the woods.  It counts no less than skiing at Sundown for a few hours after work does as a ski day...


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/30: 5.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/4: 8.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 5.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/12: 12.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/15: 7.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.4 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/27: 8.6 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/29: 10.0 miles
Nepaug CT, 8/4: 6.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/7: 7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/15: 8.1 miles

Up to 226.3 (and still more than Brian)


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Passed the 600 mile mark today!! :beer:



Nice! 600 was my goal for the entire season, but that's looking doubtful. I'll be happy with 500. I'm less than 75 miles away from what I rode in total last year so I'm happy. I think 500 miles per season will be the norm.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 18, 2009)

hit 400 mi this weekend with about a buck fifty of it road/canal path/family rides etc


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6
08/04 - Nepaug - 6.1
08/06 - Nass - 9.5
08/07 - Nass - 7.0
08/14 - Nass - 8.3
08/16 - Nass - 11.0
08/20 - Nass - 7.2
08/21 - Nass - 6.8
08/23 - Nass - 5.8


*Total - 243.9*


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2009)

Week ending 8/23/2009-

164.12 miles; 13,675 ft elevation gain; 

YTD:

2,453.51 miles; 150,460 ft elevation gain; 16.59 mph average speed


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 24, 2009)

Marc said:


> Week ending 8/23/2009-
> 
> 164.12 miles; 13,675 ft elevation gain;
> 
> ...



You are a sick bastard when it come to riding a bike.  Those numbers are very impressive.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *Total - 243.9*



Nice work Brian. You've really tacked on the mileage despite the rough weather (i.e. humidity). I need to step it up, but I'm battling a nasty head cold so probably Wednesday will be the earliest I get out.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice work Brian. You've really tacked on the mileage despite the rough weather (i.e. humidity). I need to step it up, but I'm battling a nasty head cold so probably Wednesday will be the earliest I get out.



Thanks, the humidity does suck, but I hardly notice it aside from sweating profusely.

Rest up that head cold, Carrie is going through the same thing right now, hopefully I'm not next.  I'll be looking to get out after work on Wednesday or Thursday, let me know if you're feeling better.

This is my last week for much RAW riding, Carrie goes back to school next week and will be in night classes 4 nights a week.  Friday nights will be my only night to ride.  My weekly average will undoubtedly go down.  Just gonna have to plan some killer long rides on Sundays to make up for it I guess.


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> You are a sick bastard when it come to riding a bike.  Those numbers are very impressive.



Sick, in the head maybe... lol.  Thanks though.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 1, 2009)

2009 Road bike log , updated 9/1/09

March: 87 miles
April: 419 miles (more miles than I put on the car for April)
May: 507 miles (crappy weather, should have been 650+) 
June: 396 miles (real crappy weather, worst June in over 20 years) 1st Century of the year 6/7 
July: 584 miles, second Century of the year 7/18 
August: 596 miles ( no centuries this month )


----------



## Marc (Sep 1, 2009)

Week ending 8/30/2009-

185.55 miles; 10,325 ft elevation gain; 

YTD:

2,639.06 miles; 160,785 ft elevation gain; 16.60 mph average speed


800.91 miles in the month of August, first 800 mile month ever


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6
08/04 - Nepaug - 6.1
08/06 - Nass - 9.5
08/07 - Nass - 7.0
08/14 - Nass - 8.3
08/16 - Nass - 11.0
08/20 - Nass - 7.2
08/21 - Nass - 6.8
08/23 - Nass - 5.8
08/24 - Nass - 7.6
08/26 - Nass - 7.5
08/30 - Nass - 9.2

*Total - 268.2*


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 2, 2009)

2hr mtn bike night ride @ bethpage state park
67 degrees
clear night
2 red stripes in parking lot after....


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 2, 2009)

Passed the 700 mile mark today!!

March 2009: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing

April 2009: 5 Rides - 36.04 Miles - 5,855 Feet of Climbing

May 2009: 12 Rides - 111.73 Miles - 16,118 Feet of Climbing

June 2009: 15 Rides - 172.49 Miles - 16,058 Feet of Climbing

July 2009: 18 Rides - 149.47 Miles - 21,111 Feet of Climbing

August 2009: 26 Rides - 202.41 miles - 29,792 Feet of Climbing

*September 2009:*

9/01/2009 Nassahegan 6.59 1014
9/02/2009 Nassahegan 9.92 1646
9/03/2009 Nassahegan 10.13 1192
9/04/2009 Nassahegan 7.85 1135 
9/05/2009 Nassahegan 10.08 1200
9/06/2009 Penwood SP 7.75 1563
9/07/2009 West Hartford 9.54 1273
9/08/2009 Nassahegan 7.96 1213
9/09/2009 Nassahegan 6.60 975
9/10/2009 Nassahegan 8.48 1104
9/11/2009 Nassahegan 5.39 686
9/13/2009 West Hartford 9.78 1331
9/14/2009 Nassahegan 7.54 1118
9/15/2009 Nassahegan 7.27 1071 

Totals so far:

805.39 miles and 98,873 feet of climbing


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2009)

Damn dude, you're a maniac!  You'll hit 1K before the snow flies!


----------



## marcski (Sep 2, 2009)

Down at the shore this week....doing about 40 miles daily before the beach.  No hills....but its been quite windy ....so its like an 18 mile hill in one direction and you feel like a stage winner when the wind is at your back in the other direction.  I need to retire so I can ride more every day.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 3, 2009)

nice! 700 is my goal but will probably be short again


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> nice! 700 is my goal but will probably be short again



I'll be lucky to hit 400.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 3, 2009)

marcski said:


> I need to retire so I can ride more every day.



+1, I'm trying to figure out how to retire early. 
My retired friends ride alot more than me! They have group rides on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. What a great way to spend each day. Doesn't cost anything either.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6
08/04 - Nepaug - 6.1
08/06 - Nass - 9.5
08/07 - Nass - 7.0
08/14 - Nass - 8.3
08/16 - Nass - 11.0
08/20 - Nass - 7.2
08/21 - Nass - 6.8
08/23 - Nass - 5.8
08/24 - Nass - 7.6
08/26 - Nass - 7.5
08/30 - Nass - 9.2
09/04 - Nass - 7.8
09/06 - Nass - 9.0
09/07 - WH Rez - 9.5

*Total - 294.5*


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *2009 MTB*
> 
> 04/05 - Nass - 4.7
> 04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
> ...



Looks like Greg has some catching up to do!! Nice job on racking up the miles of late Brian!!


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 7, 2009)

Yesterday (9/6) I did my longest ride yet since I started riding in April: 14.45 miles at Nass. No idea what my average speed was. Probably not very fast. Probably took about 3 hours. Took one spill. No clue what I hit or what part of my bike hit it.


----------



## Marc (Sep 8, 2009)

Week ending 9/6/2009-

only 123.57 miles; 6,800 ft elevation gain; began tapering my training for the Petersburg 300k this Sunday

YTD:

2,762.63 miles; 167,585 ft elevation gain; 16.59 mph average speed


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> 16.59 mph average speed



Insane..and that includes the uphills.. damn...good luck in the 300K


----------



## umby (Sep 10, 2009)

Marc said:


> Week ending 9/6/2009-
> 
> only 123.57 miles; 6,800 ft elevation gain; began tapering my training for the Petersburg 300k this Sunday
> 
> ...



only 123 miles and 6.8k in elevation gain??? give yourself some credit, that's still a good chunk of mileage.

good luck on the 300k!


----------



## marcski (Sep 10, 2009)

umby said:


> only 123 miles and 6.8k in elevation gain??? give yourself some credit, that's still a good chunk of mileage.
> 
> good luck on the 300k!




Trying to make nice from the pedal thread, huh, Umby??  :grin::flame:   :grin:


----------



## umby (Sep 10, 2009)

marcski said:


> Trying to make nice from the pedal thread, huh, Umby??  :grin::flame:   :grin:



sure i guess? I just know I couldn't ride 300k.


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Insane..and that includes the uphills.. damn...good luck in the 300K





umby said:


> only 123 miles and 6.8k in elevation gain??? give yourself some credit, that's still a good chunk of mileage.
> 
> good luck on the 300k!



Thanks, hopefully I won't need the luck.  I'm taking along two tubes, a patch kit, pump, fiber fix spoke, extra chain links and my trusty Topeak alien, and hopefully I won't need any of it, but it is a little nervewracking knowing I'll be several hundred miles from home, basically all on my own with just my bike.  Should be fun though, the weather's looking good.


----------



## marcski (Sep 11, 2009)

My fatherinlaw is a cancer survivor and the head of the northern NJ Livestrong Army of the LAF (Lance Armstrong) Foundation.  Being a retired physician, he is also heavily involved with national cancer advocacy groups and has lobbied congress numerous times.   

He is a member of CCC, Cyclists Combating Cancer, which is a group that was founded by Damon Phinney, father of Davis, who was the first American to win a stage at Le Tour.   The CCC is running an event called Spokes of Hope.  It is a cancer awareness ride that is being held here in NJ/NY on Monday, September 14, 2009.  It is also being held across the country...and then all of the rides will converge in Baltimore on I think Wednesday the 16th at the NIH in Maryland where a news conference will be held and then they will ride to Capital Hill for a final news conference.  

The ride on Monday (weather is supposed to be great 78 and sunny!) is starting at Englewood Hospital at 8:00 a.m. There will be  some type of a news conference at each of the hospitals we will visit.  The ride starts at Englewood Hospital, goes over the GW to Columbia, then back to Hackensack Medical Center and then down to UMDMJ in Newark and finally back to Englewood.  

Anyone interested in joining the ride...(or donating) can check out the site:

http://www.soh-ccc-nj-ny.org/soh-ccc-nj-ny.org/SPOKES_OF_HOPE-CYCLIST_COMBATING_CANCER_RIDE.html

Thanks, 

Marc


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2009)

marcski said:


> My fatherinlaw is a cancer survivor and the head of the northern NJ Livestrong Army of the LAF (Lance Armstrong) Foundation.  Being a retired physician, he is also heavily involved with national cancer advocacy groups and has lobbied congress numerous times.
> 
> He is a member of CCC, Cyclists Combating Cancer, which is a group that was founded by Damon Phinney, father of Davis, who was the first American to win a stage at Le Tour.   The CCC is running an event called Spokes of Hope.  It is a cancer awareness ride that is being held here in NJ/NY on Monday, September 14, 2009.  It is also being held across the country...and then all of the rides will converge in Baltimore on I think Wednesday the 16th at the NIH in Maryland where a news conference will be held and then they will ride to Capital Hill for a final news conference.
> 
> ...



I thought this deserved more attention than being buried in this thread, so I made a copy into a new thread, I hope you don't mind.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/62882-spokes-hope-9-14-09-a.html


----------



## marcski (Sep 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought this deserved more attention than being buried in this thread, so I made a copy into a new thread, I hope you don't mind.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/62882-spokes-hope-9-14-09-a.html




Thanks Brian...I'm not one to be flashy or pushy when it comes to things like this.....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2009)

marcski said:


> Thanks Brian...I'm not one to be flashy or pushy when it comes to things like this.....



It's a good cause that people need to know about.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6
08/04 - Nepaug - 6.1
08/06 - Nass - 9.5
08/07 - Nass - 7.0
08/14 - Nass - 8.3
08/16 - Nass - 11.0
08/20 - Nass - 7.2
08/21 - Nass - 6.8
08/23 - Nass - 5.8
08/24 - Nass - 7.6
08/26 - Nass - 7.5
08/30 - Nass - 9.2
09/04 - Nass - 7.8
09/06 - Nass - 9.0
09/07 - WH Rez - 9.5
09/11 - Nass - 5.4
09/13 - WH Rez - 9.8

*Total - 309.7*

Broke 300, hoping to hit 400 by the end of the season. :beer:


----------



## rueler (Sep 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *2009 MTB*
> 
> 04/05 - Nass - 4.7
> 04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
> ...



Nice work on the mileage Brian! You'll get 400! There's plenty of riding left in this season. Get the lights ready and tack on one decent length ride once a weekend and you'll be there in about 10 more rides. You should shoot for 450!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2009)

rueler said:


> Nice work on the mileage Brian! You'll get 400! There's plenty of riding left in this season. Get the lights ready and tack on one decent length ride once a weekend and you'll be there in about 10 more rides. You should shoot for 450!



450 might be pushing it, but it'd be nice.  I only have two days a week that I can ride right now, even with lights (unless I want to start at 10pm).  I just have to make the best of the days I do get out. :beer:


----------



## rueler (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think I will hit my mileage that I hit last year, but I am going to be close. 

The Tour de Nassty will help reach that goal for sure. I think we'll hit 40 this year! The first three legs of the tour have been ridden and plotted out and it equals 36 miles or so...the last leg will be the cemetery-FKC-blue trail to GW tpike...Nemesis Climb back up to the Soccer Fields. That section will surely be the 4 miles we need and then some!


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 14, 2009)

3rd century of the year yesterday. 102 miles,  average 17.2 mph
yes it was very flat..

two more centuries scheduled for the next two weekends. I love September.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

rueler said:


> The Tour de Nassty will help reach that goal for sure. I think we'll hit 40 this year! The first three legs of the tour have been ridden and plotted out and it equals 36 miles or so...the last leg will be the cemetery-FKC-blue trail to GW tpike...Nemesis Climb back up to the Soccer Fields. That section will surely be the 4 miles we need and then some!



You guys are sick.  40 miles is a lot on a MTB.  I want to get to that level, but I'm not there yet.  I could probably do 20+, but I haven't yet.  15 miles is the most I've done so far.


----------



## rueler (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You guys are sick.  40 miles is a lot on a MTB.  I want to get to that level, but I'm not there yet.  I could probably do 20+, but I haven't yet.  15 miles is the most I've done so far.



There are some loops you can string together that would get you 20 miles a bit easier than some of the standard loop configurations most of us that ride Nass use. For example, most of us start at one of the lower parking areas (elevation wise) and are forced to make big climbs at the start of these journeys...start from the Soccer fields or the green gate up at the top of the FKC...the first 10 miles will go quicker from either location. Specifically starting from top of FKC. Just remember, the end of your ride will be when you've got to climb up to the car. There are ways to lessen the blow of that too though.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

rueler said:


> There are some loops you can string together that would get you 20 miles a bit easier than some of the standard loop configurations most of us that ride Nass use. For example, most of us start at one of the lower parking areas (elevation wise) and are forced to make big climbs at the start of these journeys...start from the Soccer fields or the green gate up at the top of the FKC...the first 10 miles will go quicker from either location. Specifically starting from top of FKC. Just remember, the end of your ride will be when you've got to climb up to the car. There are ways to lessen the blow of that too though.



We did a ride starting a Millers a few weeks ago, I enjoyed the ride from the top of the fat kid climb.  However, the thought of ending a 20 miler with the FKC is not all that appealing of a thought to me.  Starting from the soccer fields has some merit, it's easier to get back there without a massive climb at the very end.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2009)

Been a bit slow on the bike riding this year, but been finally getting some in. A good deal up in Cape Code, by bike computer broke on me, so don't know how much we did. Always good tough. And yesterday, hit the Palisade Interstate Park by the George Washington bridge. Always a great ride at a bit over 18 miles with some nice climbs and great scenery.


----------



## marcski (Sep 14, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Been a bit slow on the bike riding this year, but been finally getting some in. A good deal up in Cape Code, by bike computer broke on me, so don't know how much we did. Always good tough. And yesterday, hit the Palisade Interstate Park by the George Washington bridge. Always a great ride at a bit over 18 miles with some nice climbs and great scenery.



River Road from Ft. Lee to Alpine?   That is a pretty ride....we usually start there with that from my fatherinlaws place when we ride upto Nyack.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 15, 2009)

Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine I would end up here when I went for my very first MTB trail ride this year. I'm so hooked I've barely started to think about skiing! Regardless, after this afternoons ride I passed the 1100 mile mark with almost 145k of climbing.  :beer:

*March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing

*April 2009:* 5 Rides - 36.04 Miles - 5,855 Feet of Climbing

*May 2009:* 12 Rides - 111.73 Miles - 16,118 Feet of Climbing

*June 2009:* 15 Rides - 172.49 Miles - 16,058 Feet of Climbing

*July 2009:* 18 Rides - 149.47 Miles - 21,111 Feet of Climbing

*August 2009:* 26 Rides - 202.41 miles - 29,792 Feet of Climbing

*September 2009:* 27 Rides - 219.58 miles - 32,987 Feet of Climbing 

*October 2009:* 

2009/10/02 Kingdom Trails 17.69 2651
2009/10/04 Kingdom Trails 16.97 2711
2009/10/06 Nassahegan 6.17 777
2009/10/07 Nassahegan 6.47 817
2009/10/08 West Hartford 8.70 1227
2009/10/10 Nassahegan 9.07 1418 
2009/10/11 Nassahegan 14.21 2611
2009/10/13 Nassahegan 6.52 979
2009/10/14 Nassahegan 8.77 1369
2009/10/17 Nassahegan 12.12 2091
2009/10/20 Nassahegan 8.28 1236
2009/10/21 West Hartford  8.59 1101
2009/10/22 Nassahegan 10.22 1615
2009/10/25 Nassahegan 11.47 1761
2009/10/26 Nassahegan 6.26 913 
2009/10/30 Nassahegan 12.42 2028

*November 2009*

2009/11/01 Nassahegan 8.54 1206
2009/11/07 Nassahegan 9.46 1405
2009/11/08 Nassahegan 10.33 1497

Totals so far:

1109.88 miles and 144,651 feet of climbing


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2009)

You're a maniac.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Passed 800 miles and almost 100k of climbing tonight!! :beer:
> 
> *March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing
> 
> ...





Greg said:


> You're a maniac.



+1!  Animal!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6
08/04 - Nepaug - 6.1
08/06 - Nass - 9.5
08/07 - Nass - 7.0
08/14 - Nass - 8.3
08/16 - Nass - 11.0
08/20 - Nass - 7.2
08/21 - Nass - 6.8
08/23 - Nass - 5.8
08/24 - Nass - 7.6
08/26 - Nass - 7.5
08/30 - Nass - 9.2
09/04 - Nass - 7.8
09/06 - Nass - 9.0
09/07 - WH Rez - 9.5
09/11 - Nass - 5.4
09/13 - WH Rez - 9.8
09/18 - Nass - 6.9
09/20 - Nass - 11.2

*Total - 327.8*


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 29, 2009)

hit 500 over the weekend - 50 rides for 518.7 mi 
700 goal will be tough at this point but possible


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm only up to 335.5, only one ride in the last week due to rain on Sunday.


----------



## rueler (Sep 29, 2009)

Get 4 hundy!! You can doooo eeeeeet!


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

Haven't updated in a while. Probably because I haven't been riding much. Only 4 days this month. That's laaaaame.

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/30: 5.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/4: 8.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 5.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/12: 12.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/15: 7.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.4 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/27: 8.6 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/29: 10.0 miles
Nepaug CT, 8/4: 6.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/7: 7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/15: 8.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/21: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/26: 7.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/13: 4.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/16: 7.5 miles
Brooksvale CT, 9/21: 6.4 miles
West Hartford Reservoir, CT, 9/30: 9.4 miles

Up to 267.9

What a depressing total that is. I initially wanted 600 this season and then decided to settle for 500. Now 400 looks impossible as I'll likely barely break last year's 300. Weak. :-x


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Up to 267.9
> 
> What a depressing total that is. I initially wanted 600 this season and then decided to settle for 500. Now 400 looks impossible as I'll likely barely break last year's 300. Weak. :-x



Gotta stop wussing out and get out more.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6
08/04 - Nepaug - 6.1
08/06 - Nass - 9.5
08/07 - Nass - 7.0
08/14 - Nass - 8.3
08/16 - Nass - 11.0
08/20 - Nass - 7.2
08/21 - Nass - 6.8
08/23 - Nass - 5.8
08/24 - Nass - 7.6
08/26 - Nass - 7.5
08/30 - Nass - 9.2
09/04 - Nass - 7.8
09/06 - Nass - 9.0
09/07 - WH Rez - 9.5
09/11 - Nass - 5.4
09/13 - WH Rez - 9.8
09/18 - Nass - 6.9
09/20 - Nass - 11.2
09/25 - Nass - 7.7
10/02 - White Memorial - 8.4
10/04 - Nass - 7.5


*Total - 351.4*


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *Total - 351.4*



Nice! 400+. No problem.

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/30: 5.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/4: 8.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 5.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/12: 12.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/15: 7.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.4 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/27: 8.6 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/29: 10.0 miles
Nepaug CT, 8/4: 6.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/7: 7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/15: 8.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/21: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/26: 7.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/13: 4.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/16: 7.5 miles
Brooksvale CT, 9/21: 6.4 miles
West Hartford Reservoir, CT, 9/30: 9.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/4: 7.7 miles

Up to 275.9.

Hoping to hit the Rez this week. Maybe I can get 350+ this season. Better than last year so I'll have to be content.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice! 400+. No problem.



I hope so, 400 is the goal.  It's tough with only short windows of opportunity twice a week, especially when bad weather hits...



Greg said:


> Hoping to hit the Rez this week.



If you wanna ride Friday let me know, seems like it's been a while since we rode together.


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If you wanna ride Friday let me know, seems like it's been a while since we rode together.



Aiming for Thursday, but Friday is not out of the question. Would likely be an early start though (4:30-sh). I was thinking the same thing about not riding with you since probably August sometime...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Aiming for Thursday, but Friday is not out of the question. Would likely be an early start though (4:30-sh). I was thinking the same thing about not riding with you since probably August sometime...



I could probably pull off a 4:30ish, just gotta drag my ass out of bed early enough in the morning.  MTB and Skiing, especially with my friends, are two of very few things that will get me out of bed early..


----------



## Greg (Oct 21, 2009)

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/30: 5.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/4: 8.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 5.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/12: 12.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/15: 7.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.4 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/27: 8.6 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/29: 10.0 miles
Nepaug CT, 8/4: 6.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/7: 7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/15: 8.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/21: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/26: 7.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/13: 4.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/16: 7.5 miles
Brooksvale CT, 9/21: 6.4 miles
West Hartford Reservoir, CT, 9/30: 9.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/8: 7.7 miles
West Hartford Reservoir, CT, 10/11: 8.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/21: 14.2 miles
West Hartford Reservoir, CT, 9/30: 8.6 miles

Up to 307.4 so I'm officially ahead of last year.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Up to 307.4 so I'm officially ahead of last year.



Nice work!  So when are we going to ride together again?


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice work!  So when are we going to ride together again?



:lol: 2010?

Might aim for a Sunday afternoon rip.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: 2010?
> 
> Might aim for a Sunday afternoon rip.



What's with this afternoon crap this season?  Not sure I can pull off an afternoon ride, though the weather may eliminate a morning ride....


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> What's with this afternoon crap this season?  Not sure I can pull off an afternoon ride, though the weather may eliminate a morning ride....



Rain into Saturday night + Halloween Party = likely no riding for me Sunday morning


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Rain into Saturday night + Halloween Party = likely no riding for me Sunday morning



You always have some sort of party going on... I'm jealous... :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2009)

*2009 MTB*

04/05 - Nass - 4.7
04/19 - Nass - ~6.5
05/01 - Nass - 6.0
05/03 - Nass - 10.3
05/11 - Nepaug - 6.7
05/13 - Nass - 6.4
05/18 - White Memorial - 12.5
05/20 - Nass - ~6.5
05/24 - Nass - 11.8
05/26 - Nass - 7.3
05/31 - Nass - 8.3
06/02 - Nass - 6.8
06/07 - Nass - 15.2
06/10 - Penwood - 6.8
06/16 - Nass - 6.1
06/30 - Nass - 5.1
07/14 - White Memorial - 5.0
07/15 - Nass - 6.9
07/19 - Session's Woods - 5.3
07/22 - Nass - ~8.0
07/24 - White Memorial - 8.1
07/28 - White Memorial - 12.3
08/02 - Nass - 9.6
08/04 - Nepaug - 6.1
08/06 - Nass - 9.5
08/07 - Nass - 7.0
08/14 - Nass - 8.3
08/16 - Nass - 11.0
08/20 - Nass - 7.2
08/21 - Nass - 6.8
08/23 - Nass - 5.8
08/24 - Nass - 7.6
08/26 - Nass - 7.5
08/30 - Nass - 9.2
09/04 - Nass - 7.8
09/06 - Nass - 9.0
09/07 - WH Rez - 9.5
09/11 - Nass - 5.4
09/13 - WH Rez - 9.8
09/18 - Nass - 6.9
09/20 - Nass - 11.2
09/25 - Nass - 7.7
10/02 - White Memorial - 8.4
10/04 - Nass - 7.5
10/23 - Nass - 6.8
10/30 - Nass - 2.0

*Total - 360.2*

With no bike to currently ride it looks like I'm probably done until the spring unfortunately...

09 MTB - 4/5(4.7), 4/19(~6.5), 5/1(6.0), 5/3(10.3), 5/11(6.7), 5/13(6.4), 5/18(12.5), 5/20(~6.5), 5/24(11.8), 5/26(7.3), 5/31(8.3), 6/2(6.8), 6/7(15.2), 6/10(6.8), 6/16(6.1), 6/30(5.1), 7/14(5.0), 7/15(6.9), 7/19(5.3), 7/22(~8.0), 7/24(8.1), 7/28(12.3), 8/2(9.6), 8/4(6.1), 8/6(9.5), 8/7(7.0), 8/14(8.3), 8/16(11.0), 8/20(7.2), 8/21(6.8), 8/23(5.8), 8/24(7.6), 8/26(7.5), 8/30(9.2), 9/4(7.8), 9/6(9.0), 9/7(9.5), 9/11(5.4), 9/13(9.8), 9/18(6.9), 9/20(11.2), 9/25(7.7), 10/2(8.4), 10/4(7.5), 10/23(6.8), 10/30(2.0)


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *Total - 360.2*
> 
> With no bike to currently ride it looks like I'm probably done until the spring unfortunately...



Here's my chance to beat you.  I keep looking at my mud-encrusted bike wondering if I'll get out for a few more rips. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's my chance to beat you.  I keep looking at my mud-encrusted bike wondering if I'll get out for a few more rips. Maybe this weekend.



You better get a few more rides in if you hope to come close to my total.


----------



## marcski (Nov 6, 2009)

Riding has been great lately....lots o' leaves...but now with it being dry for a few days...its pretty safe to let 'em rip again. 

Got out Tues, Thrusday and Friday this week...(with Sat and Sunday rides planned)  and that was after, Mon, thurs, fri, sat and sunday last week.   It's awesome now since last weekend and turning the clocks back...its light again in the morning.  It wasn't light out last week until about 7:15 or so.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> I keep looking at my mud-encrusted bike wondering if I'll get out for a few more rips. Maybe this weekend.



Do It! :beer:


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2009)

Starting to get back out.  Knee is still a little stiff.  It'll be another month probably before I can do a century.  Been out on the MTB a couple times, making sure to avoid that rock that put the hole in my knee.  Lotta freakin leaves.  But I'm loving riding the MTB.  Forgot how much fun it was with all the miles I racked up on my road bike this summer.


----------



## marcski (Nov 8, 2009)

Great regular ride in the local woods yesterday. Tons of leaves but the trails are in great shape. They have some girl scouts out there today working on some of them...(not really the good single tracks though).

Today had an awesome 30 mile road ride.  Just a glorious afternoon weather wise.  A few extra hills probably put us over 2000' of climbing.  Looking forward to getting back out in the woods tomorrow morning before work!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 8, 2009)

Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine I would end up here when I went for my very first MTB trail ride this year. I'm so hooked I've barely started to think about skiing! Regardless, after this afternoons ride I passed the 1100 mile mark with almost 145k of climbing.  :beer:

*March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing

*April 2009:* 5 Rides - 36.04 Miles - 5,855 Feet of Climbing

*May 2009:* 12 Rides - 111.73 Miles - 16,118 Feet of Climbing

*June 2009:* 15 Rides - 172.49 Miles - 16,058 Feet of Climbing

*July 2009:* 18 Rides - 149.47 Miles - 21,111 Feet of Climbing

*August 2009:* 26 Rides - 202.41 miles - 29,792 Feet of Climbing

*September 2009:* 27 Rides - 219.58 miles - 32,987 Feet of Climbing 

*October 2009:* 

2009/10/02 Kingdom Trails 17.69 2651
2009/10/04 Kingdom Trails 16.97 2711
2009/10/06 Nassahegan 6.17 777
2009/10/07 Nassahegan 6.47 817
2009/10/08 West Hartford 8.70 1227
2009/10/10 Nassahegan 9.07 1418 
2009/10/11 Nassahegan 14.21 2611
2009/10/13 Nassahegan 6.52 979
2009/10/14 Nassahegan 8.77 1369
2009/10/17 Nassahegan 12.12 2091
2009/10/20 Nassahegan 8.28 1236
2009/10/21 West Hartford  8.59 1101
2009/10/22 Nassahegan 10.22 1615
2009/10/25 Nassahegan 11.47 1761
2009/10/26 Nassahegan 6.26 913 
2009/10/30 Nassahegan 12.42 2028

*November 2009*

2009/11/01 Nassahegan 8.54 1206
2009/11/07 Nassahegan 9.46 1405
2009/11/08 Nassahegan 10.33 1497
2009/11/11 South Mountain 9.69 1146
2009/11/15 Nassahegan 6.07 932 
2009/11/18 Nassahegan 10.02 1556
2009/11/21 Nassahegan 10.05 1700
2009/11/22 Robinson SF 9.52 1651
2009/11/22 Brooksvale 9.13 1046
2009/11/28 Nassahegan 8.47 1533
2009/11/29 Nassahegan 7.88 1506
2009/11/29 Nassahegan 8.31 1433

*December 2009*

2009/12/05 Nassahegan 10.51 1711

Totals so far:

1199.53 miles and 158,865 feet of climbing


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine I would end up here when I went for my very first MTB trail ride this year. I'm so hooked I've barely started to think about skiing! Regardless, after this afternoons ride I passed the 1100 mile mark with almost 145k of climbing.  :beer:
> 
> *March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing
> 
> ...



Dude, that's just sick.  In a good, extremely impressive sort of way!


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 16, 2009)

after a few week layoff due to work and some nasty chest funk i hit 600 tonight. conditions were super fast and tacky with the leaves starting to break up, prabably the best its been all season.  hopefully this weather breaks and stops me from hitting my 700 mi goal


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> after a few week layoff due to work and some nasty chest funk i hit 600 tonight. conditions were super fast and tacky with the leaves starting to break up, prabably the best its been all season.  hopefully this weather breaks and stops me from hitting my 700 mi goal



Nice!  Way to make use of the weather! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm likely done so I figured I'll update this one more time:

*2009 Log*

Nassahegan CT, 4/5: 4.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/10: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 4/19: 7.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/1: 6.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/3: 10.3 miles
Nepaug CT, 5/11: 6.7 miles
West Rock CT, 5/15: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/22: 5.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/24: 11.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/27: 6.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 5/31: 8.3 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/2: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/7: 15.2 miles
Penwood CT, 6/10: 6.8 miles
Waldo CT, 6/14: 4.1 miles
Hancock Brook Lake CT (exploratory), 6/14: 2.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/16: 6.2 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/22: 6.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 6/30: 5.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/4: 8.9 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/7: 5.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/12: 12.4 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/15: 7.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 7/18: 7.4 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/27: 8.6 miles
West Barnstable MA, 7/29: 10.0 miles
Nepaug CT, 8/4: 6.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/7: 7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/10: 6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/15: 8.1 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/21: 6.8 miles
Nassahegan CT, 8/26: 7.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/13: 4.0 miles
Nassahegan CT, 9/16: 7.5 miles
Brooksvale CT, 9/21: 6.4 miles
West Hartford Reservoir, CT, 9/30: 9.5 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/4: 7.7 miles
West Hartford Reservoir, CT, 10/8: 8.7 miles
Nassahegan CT, 10/11: 14.2 miles
West Hartford Reservoir, CT, 10/21: 8.6 miles
Nassahegan CT, 11/29: 7.9 miles

Finished out the season at *315.3 miles*. Far less than I had expected, but still had a good season and I was ahead of last year. I'll shoot for 400 next year.


----------



## marcski (Dec 8, 2009)

Great ride this morning.  We got about 2-3" of snow the other day and its still around in places on the trails.  Most of the slick rock was melted off...especially on the southern and western facing sides...but we didn't do the 2 really big rollers. 

I broke out these booties for the first time that I picked up at Performance...   http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1018749_-1_66000_20000_66001.   

They are still on sale just $19.  Neoprene shell with a fleeced liner, zippers at the heels.  You do need to order 2 sizes larger as they are tight otherwise.  I wear a 10.5 and ordered a 12.   Best thing is that they have a hard rubber sole...(it comes with cut-outs depending on what kind of cleat/pedal system you use).  So, on days when there is snow on the ground its great...as all of the other booties I've had/seen only have a neoprene strap on the sole which would obviously get ripped up.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 31, 2009)

Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine I would end up here when I went for my very first MTB trail ride this year.

*March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing

*April 2009:* 5 Rides - 36.04 Miles - 5,855 Feet of Climbing

*May 2009:* 12 Rides - 111.73 Miles - 16,118 Feet of Climbing

*June 2009:* 15 Rides - 172.49 Miles - 16,058 Feet of Climbing

*July 2009:* 18 Rides - 164.36 Miles - 21,111 Feet of Climbing

*August 2009:* 26 Rides - 202.41 miles - 29,792 Feet of Climbing

*September 2009:* 27 Rides - 219.58 miles - 32,987 Feet of Climbing 

*October 2009:* 16 Rides - 163.93 miles - 25,305 Feet of Climbing

*November 2009* 12 Rides - 107.47 miles - 16,611 Feet of Climbing

*December 2009* 2 Rides - 13.91 miles - 2,288 Feet of Climbing 

2009/12/05 Nassahegan 10.51 1711
2009/12/31 Waldo 3.40 577

*Totals for the year:*

1202.93 miles and 160,576 feet of climbing

 I'm so hooked!!!! Just hope I haven't set the bar to high for next year.  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine I would end up here when I went for my very first MTB trail ride this year.
> 
> *March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing
> 
> ...



Sick!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 2, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine I would end up here when I went for my very first MTB trail ride this year.
> 
> *March 2009*: 1 Ride - 11.01 Miles - 251 Feet of Climbing
> 
> ...



Congrats guy! That is awesome.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 3, 2010)

awesome...congrats on the 1,000+ !!!

i ended up at 60 rides / 620 mi for the year - about 330 singletrack and the rest road / canal path / rail trail. a little more of that stuff due to the soggy weather. highlight of the year was probably doing first lift assisited at blue. looking forward to more of that and more riding with my son next year.


----------

